# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  FK ezhuthukaare ithile..ithile..

## Mattoose

*Priyamullavare..

nammal keraleeyar pandu muthalkke nalla ezhuthukaaranu.nammalkku abhimanamayi orupad ezhuthukaarum ee mannil jwelichu uyarnittund..

nammalil oru 4 vari kavithayenkilum ezhuthathavarayi aarenkilum undo...

doore doore irunnu malayaala manninte ormakal ayavirakkunna nammude koottathile palarkkum endokkeyoo ezhuthuvan ille..
athoru kavithayaakam..
kathayaakam..
anubhavamaakam..

appol nammuk thudangam..
ivide nammal koottukaarude ezhuthu pura ..
kavithakal..
kathakal..
anubhavangal...
kurippukal..

sredikkumallo..ivide swantham srishtikal aanu idendathu..
ellavarkkum srushtikalkku abhiprayavum idaam..
athu ezhuthunnavarkku valiya prolsaahanamaakum theercha ..

Index

Madam-Santino-Page 2,3* 
* Kavitha-Johny-Page 5
Ente Undiya pallum college beautiyum-Mattettan-Page 5,6
Ente Kunju kathakal-Sameer-Page 7,8
Kavitha-Karnan mahadevan-Page 9
Oru december 12nte ormakku-Mattettan-Page 11
Oru Mini Katha-Nasrani-Page 11
One Missed Call-Nasrani-Page 11
Hindi Poem-Akanghi m das-Page 12
Netru (yesterday)-Akanghi m das-Page 14
Kavitha-Karnan Mahadevan-Page 17
Kavitha-Nasrani-Page 18
Pranayam Mazhayalla Kodumkattanu(thullalpattu)-Mattettan-Page 19
Kurukkazhiyatha vazhikal-Cinemabrantan-Page 22
Mistakes of my life-Ballu-Page 22
Ente Chiri-Noonu-Page 26
Lucky We-Ballu-Page 27
Kavitha-Mattettan-Page 27
Puzhakkarayil Oru Veedu-Cinemabrantan-Page 29
Kadam-Wideeyes-Page 29
Tintumon-Mattettan-Page 30



 
*

----------


## Mattoose

*ithu ente aadya thread aanu ...sahakarikkumallo ..!!*

----------


## maryland

> *ithu ente aadya thread aanu ...sahakarikkumallo ..!!*


 All the best for your new thread!!!! :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:

----------


## Santi

fk superstars ennu paranju oru thread undu..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## plk

njan wannabe novelist aanu...

----------


## Sameer

> *ithu ente aadya thread aanu ...sahakarikkumallo ..!!*


 theerchayum... ente kure kunju kadhakal varunnundu  :flower: 
pandu kure ezhuthiyirunnu... ormayullathu idam

----------


## Warlord

@mattettann

thangalude thread hit aakkuna karyam ettu....

----------


## Mattoose

> All the best for your new thread!!!!


thanks linaage ..!!




> fk superstars ennu paranju oru thread undu.....


ayyo athu enikku arilla ..pblm undo appol ..??




> njan wannabe novelist aanu...


appol novelukal ee ezhuthupurayilekku kshenikkunnu ..




> theerchayum... ente kure kunju kadhakal varunnundu 
> pandu kure ezhuthiyirunnu... ormayullathu idam


idanam..njangal athu kaathirikkunu...




> @mattettann
> 
> thangalude thread hit aakkuna karyam ettu....


thaanks warlord...


thaaanks all ... :Hi:

----------


## Rohith

ithinu vere thread undallo...better luck next tym

----------


## Mattoose

> ithinu vere thread undallo...better luck next tym


ayyooooooo ..!!!!

----------


## Santi

jaan oru katha ezuthatte.....

----------


## jeevantvm

> jaan oru katha ezuthatte.....


Edutu chambu mashe...Autobiography anoo... :cheers:

----------


## Santi

> Edutu chambu mashe...Autobiography anoo...


alla....oru armature nte  attempt aanu ....chalamakkaruthu. :Chinese:

----------


## jeevantvm

> alla....oru armature nte attempt aanu ....chalamakkaruthu.


Chalam onum akila....edu..vayichu nokate....

----------


## Santi

> Chalam onum akila....edu..vayichu nokate....


pettannu idan pattilla..real time il ezuthan povanu...para para aayi edam...\\:D/

----------


## jeevantvm

> pettannu idan pattilla..real time il ezuthan povanu...para para aayi edam...\\:D/


endoke jaada kananam..... :Yes2:

----------


## Warlord

santino... vegam charge chytholu...kathirikkunu....

----------


## Santi

*Madam*


*innu madathinte treat undu . pani poyathinu shesham treat ennum chilavennum paranju edakkidakku madam aaharam vangi tararundu , jaan oru bhakshanapriyanayathondu etironnum parayarilla...

 varamennetta stalathu kore aayi kathu nilkkunnu....venalinte thudakkam aaythondu samanyam nalla choodundu....ennalum paribavam onnum purathu kattathe nallakuttiyayi annadayikayude aagmanathinaayi jaan mizhi nattirunnu...*

----------


## Santi

oru painkili line aanu....baakki idano... :Dntknw:

----------


## Mattoose

> jaan oru katha ezuthatte.....


pettennu ezhuthu ....aadyathe kathakku wait cheyyunnu..

----------


## akanghi m das

come on ...baki ezhuthu santi............

----------


## Mattoose

> oru painkili line aanu....baakki idano...


idu ...idu ......

----------


## akanghi m das

> pettennu ezhuthu ....aadyathe kathakku wait cheyyunnu..



athinte kurachu bagam elle munilthe postil kidakunne????? :Hypo:

----------


## Santi

> *Madam*
> 
> 
> *innu madathinte treat undu . pani poyathinu shesham treat ennum chilavennum paranju edakkidakku madam aaharam vangi tararundu , jaan oru bhakshanapriyanayathondu etironnum parayarilla...
> 
>  varamennetta stalathu kore aayi kathu nilkkunnu....venalinte thudakkam aaythondu samanyam nalla choodundu....ennalum paribavam onnum purathu kattathe nallakuttiyayi annadayikayude aagmanathinaayi jaan mizhi nattirunnu...*


carinte horn adi kettanu nokkiyathu , etho chinthayil muzhuki irikkukayayirunnu....roadinte maru bhagathu kurachu doore aayi madam thinte corolla park cheythirikkunnu...nirthanulla saukaryamo atho  oudaryam kanikkunathinte adikarabhavamo ...enthayalum povuka thanne ..beggars  cant be choosers ennalle.... 

*road murichu kadannu car il kayari...madam phonil aarodo samsarichirikkunnu atho mind cheyathirikkanulla adavano ee phone vili ....masam itra  pichakare oottikolam enna valla nerchayum kanum..athinayirikkum ee badhapadokke ennu thonni....sahikkuka thanne....*

----------


## akanghi m das

> carinte horn adi kettanu nokkiyathu , etho chinthayil muzhuki irikkukayayirunnu....roadinte maru bhagathu kurachu doore aayi madam thinte corolla park cheythirikkunnu...nirthanulla saukaryamo atho  oudaryam kanikkunathinte adikarabhavamo ...enthayalum povuka thanne ..beggars  cant be choosers ennalle.... 
> 
> *road murichu kadannu car il kayari...madam phonil aarodo samsarichirikkunnu atho mind cheyathirikkanulla adavano ee phone vili ....masam itra  pichakare oottikolam enna valla nerchayum kanum..athinayirikkum ee badhapadokke ennu thonni....sahikkuka thanne....*



fine.... :Kicking: 

kurachu koodi realistic ayye ezhutam :Whistling:

----------


## Santi

> fine....
> 
> kurachu koodi realistic ayye ezhutam


realistic means ?? corolla maatti maruthi aakkano ?? :Whistle1:

----------


## jeevantvm

> realistic means ?? corolla maatti maruthi aakkano ??


real life incidents valom undenkil ezhutu.......... :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Santi

> real life incidents valom undenkil ezhutu..........


appo ithu  rasamilla alle.... :Crying:

----------


## akanghi m das

> realistic means ?? corolla maatti maruthi aakkano ??



kurachu earthy ayye...depth ulla stories ezhuthu...ithu vaichapo...anghane valiya effect onnum thonilla....

azhathil ulla kariyanghal ezhuthiyal nannayirikum ...pinne language koodi kurchu nannakam....i felt it to b ordinary....


criticism harsha aye thoniyal...ignore it..eniku judge cheyan ariyilla...thoniyathu paranjhu.... :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Santi

> kurachu earthy ayye...depth ulla stories ezhuthu...ithu vaichapo...anghane valiya effect onnum thonilla....
> 
> azhathil ulla kariyanghal ezhuthiyal nannayirikum ...pinne language koodi kurchu nannakam....i felt it to b ordinary....
> 
> 
> criticism harsha aye thoniyal...ignore it..eniku judge cheyan ariyilla...thoniyathu paranjhu....


jaan chumma time pass inu  ezuthiyatha....depth ulla karyangal onnum ezuthan ariyilla..... :Angel: ..ordinary aaya aalkkarude katha  aanu athondayirikkum  ordinary aayi thonniyathu.. :Mr. Green: ..enthayalum ee katha ivide nirthi....ini korachu koode nalla kathayumaayi varam... :Scooter:

----------


## tomcaty

oru naalu para ezhuthiyappol thanne ingane okke paranjal engane santi  pinnem ezhuthum......kadha thudangiyittalle ullu...appozhekkum depth illa polum......santi katha thudaroooo please.........

----------


## Santi

> oru naalu para ezhuthiyappol thanne ingane okke paranjal engane santi  pinnem ezhuthum......kadha thudangiyittalle ullu...appozhekkum depth illa polum......santi katha thudaroooo please.........


potte...oru kalakarante dukam ivarkonnum manasilakilla.....jaan aa katha valla magazine um ayachu koduthittu publish aakumbol ivide scan cheythidam....... :Order:

----------


## tomcaty

> potte...oru kalakarante dukam ivarkonnum manasilakilla.....jaan aa katha valla magazine um ayachu koduthittu publish aakumbol ivide scan cheythidam.......


appo bakki ezhuthunnille.........

----------


## akanghi m das

> potte...oru kalakarante dukam ivarkonnum manasilakilla.....jaan aa katha valla magazine um ayachu koduthittu publish aakumbol ivide scan cheythidam.......



jhan paranjhitu ezhuthathe irikanda...jhan malayalam vayikunathu thanne kashitya....i just said...but somewhere oru spark ondu......... :Clover:  :Clover:

----------


## jeevantvm

> potte...oru kalakarante dukam ivarkonnum manasilakilla.....jaan aa katha valla magazine um ayachu koduthittu publish aakumbol ivide scan cheythidam.......


Angane angu pokate..kadha tudangi vechatu teerthitu po....

----------


## Santi

> jhan paranjhitu ezhuthathe irikanda...jhan malayalam vayikunathu thanne kashitya....i just said...but somewhere oru spark ondu.........


mmmm spark polum :Beee: 




> appo bakki ezhuthunnille.........


aarelum nalla katha aanu ennu parayana vare katha ezuthi kondirikkum...athondu adutha katha thanne nallathannu paraynnathirikkum ningalkokke nallathu




> Angane angu pokate..kadha tudangi vechatu teerthitu po....


ithu engane teerkkanam enna jeevante oru opinion

----------


## jeevantvm

> ithu engane teerkkanam enna jeevante oru opinion


Enitu Madam Santiku Treat tano enu arinjal mathi.....???

----------


## Santi

> Enitu Madam Santiku Treat tano enu arinjal mathi.....???



...........................

----------


## Santi

treat okke kitti........pakshe katha athine patti onnum allarnnu........

----------


## veecee

> *Madam*
> 
> 
> *innu madathinte treat undu . pani poyathinu shesham treat ennum chilavennum paranju edakkidakku madam aaharam vangi tararundu , jaan oru bhakshanapriyanayathondu etironnum parayarilla...*
> 
> *varamennetta stalathu kore aayi kathu nilkkunnu....venalinte thudakkam aaythondu samanyam nalla choodundu....ennalum paribavam onnum purathu kattathe nallakuttiyayi annadayikayude aagmanathinaayi jaan mizhi nattirunnu...*


 aathma katha analle...
ithinte bakki enikkariyam...
aa madathe pinne valkunnathalle... :Taunt:

----------


## Santi

> aathma katha analle...
> ithinte bakki enikkariyam...
> aa madathe pinne valkunnathalle...


alla..valakkan sramikkunnathanu... :Wheelchair:

----------


## veecee

> alla..valakkan sramikkunnathanu...


 athu thanne.... :Kicking: 
enna pinne painkili line il thanne poratte...\\:D/

----------


## S.K

ente manassile kathakalkku jeevan nalkiye adanguvalle........

----------


## Johny

*mizhi nanajappol mahza nanajathanennu karuthi*

*chiri manjappol mozhi maayillennu karuthi*

*vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi*

*thirinju nadakkumpol thirichu varumennu karuthi
*
*vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi..
*
*pakshe
*
*maraviye snehikkan aval paranjappol 
*
*karuthan kayyil onnum undayirunilla...

 *

----------


## Warlord

Nice one Johny.........

----------


## Santi

> *mizhi nanajappol mahza nanajathanennu karuthi*
> 
> *chiri manjappol mozhi maayillennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi*
> 
> *thirinju nadakkumpol thirichu varumennu karuthi
> *
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi..
> ...


 :Thumbup: ......johny kutttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii............. :Rockon:

----------


## akanghi m das

> *mizhi nanajappol mahza nanajathanennu karuthi*
> 
> *chiri manjappol mozhi maayillennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi*
> 
> *thirinju nadakkumpol thirichu varumennu karuthi
> *
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi..
> ...



super cool...to b frank i didn understand completely  but the words sounds really superb . :Clap3: 

oru breakup nadanatinte laxanam undello :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mattoose

> *mizhi nanajappol mahza nanajathanennu karuthi*
> 
> *chiri manjappol mozhi maayillennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi*
> 
> *thirinju nadakkumpol thirichu varumennu karuthi
> *
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi..
> ...


Maha Kavi Johny .ezhuthu purayile aadya kavithakku abhinandanangal...iniyum pretheekshayode ...

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Shankar Das

mattettan,johny  :cheers:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Njan ini kore naal ivide okke chutti patti nadannalo ennalochikkuva

----------


## Day Dreamer

Mattettan and Johny... super... Johnyude kavithakal okke iniyum poratte

----------


## Johny

> Nice one Johny.........





> ......johny kutttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.............





> ,johny


 :Hi: 




> super cool...to b frank i didn understand completely  but the words sounds really superb .
> oru breakup nadanatinte laxanam undello


 :Beee: ,

 :Hi: 



> Mattettan and Johny... super... Johnyude kavithakal okke iniyum poratte


enne sahikkan thayaranenkil :Angel: 




> Njan ini kore naal ivide okke chutti patti nadannalo ennalochikkuva


enikk oru company aayi.. :thumleft:

----------


## nasrani

> *mizhi nanajappol mahza nanajathanennu karuthi*
> 
> *chiri manjappol mozhi maayillennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi*
> 
> *thirinju nadakkumpol thirichu varumennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi..*
> ...


nice da johnykutta....................

----------


## Sameer

> *mizhi nanajappol mahza nanajathanennu karuthi*
> 
> *chiri manjappol mozhi maayillennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi*
> 
> *thirinju nadakkumpol thirichu varumennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi..*
> ...


ada kalakkiyedaaa....  :salut: 
enikku chila pazhaya karyangal orma vannu  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Sameer

mattettente item(kadhayo kavithayo) kaanaan pattunnilla, in office... Roomil chennu vayikkam

----------


## Day Dreamer

> mattettente item(kadhayo kavithayo) kaanaan pattunnilla, in office... Roomil chennu vayikkam


marakkaathe vaayikku... super aanu

----------


## nasrani

FKyil ninnum malayala saahityathile puthunaambukal uyarnnu varatte............

----------


## Munaf ikka

mattettan.......katha moshamillaa........

johny....... kavithayum.......

----------


## Mattoose

> Njan ini kore naal ivide okke chutti patti nadannalo ennalochikkuva


ningade manasilum oru ezhuthukaaran urangi kidakkanund manushyaa..vilichunarthu ..poratte kathakalum..kavithakalum ..!!

----------


## Mattoose

*ezhuthukaar ellam evide ..kathayezhuthukayaano ..??*

----------


## Day Dreamer

> ningade manasilum oru ezhuthukaaran urangi kidakkanund manushyaa..vilichunarthu ..poratte kathakalum..kavithakalum ..!!


Ezhuthaan thalparyam illa... Kathakalum kavitahakalum vaayikkan ishtamaa...

----------


## Mattoose

> Ezhuthaan thalparyam illa... Kathakalum kavitahakalum vaayikkan ishtamaa...


athum nalla kaaryama ..!!

----------


## Sameer

ente kunju kadhakal....


Maveli

Aa electionu, thottadutha pragalbhanaya ethir sthanarthikkethire, maveli pusham pole jayichu... karanam, Maveli varshathil orikkal enkilum thante prajakale kaanaan varumayirunnu....  :Dirol:

----------


## Sameer

*Saathan*

Vishaphalam nalki adhatheyum Havvayeyum swargathil ninnum chadicha Saathaan, oduvil plachimadayile vishajalam kudichu swargalokam pooki....  :flower:

----------


## Ashokraj

> *mizhi nanajappol mahza nanajathanennu karuthi*
> 
> *chiri manjappol mozhi maayillennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi*
> 
> *thirinju nadakkumpol thirichu varumennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi..*
> ...


 :Crying or Very sad: * *  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: * *  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ashokraj

> ente kunju kadhakal....
> 
> 
> Maveli
> 
> Aa electionu, thottadutha pragalbhanaya ethir sthanarthikkethire, maveli pusham pole jayichu... karanam, Maveli varshathil orikkal enkilum thante prajakale kaanaan varumayirunnu....





> *Saathan*
> 
> Vishaphalam nalki adhatheyum Havvayeyum swargathil ninnum chadicha Saathaan, oduvil plachimadayile vishajalam kudichu swargalokam pooki....


 :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## Mattoose

> ente kunju kadhakal....
> 
> 
> Maveli
> 
> Aa electionu, thottadutha pragalbhanaya ethir sthanarthikkethire, maveli pusham pole jayichu... karanam, Maveli varshathil orikkal enkilum thante prajakale kaanaan varumayirunnu....





> *Saathan*
> 
> Vishaphalam nalki adhatheyum Havvayeyum swargathil ninnum chadicha Saathaan, oduvil plachimadayile vishajalam kudichu swargalokam pooki....


sameerinte "valiya" kunju kathakal .. :Clap3:

----------


## Sameer

> 


 kollille ? ? ?  :study:

----------


## Sameer

> sameerinte "valiya" kunju kathakal ..


 :cheers:  nee engne prolsahippichal njan eniyum ezhuthi kalayum...paranjekkam  :Clapping:

----------


## Mattoose

> nee engne prolsahippichal njan eniyum ezhuthi kalayum...paranjekkam


ezhuthu ..ezhuthu ..ezhuthikonde irikkuuuuu

----------


## Sameer

*Daivam*

Araadhanaalayam swranam kondu moodan bhakthar parasparam matsarikkumbol, alapm akale, vishannu karayunna oru kunjinte vedhana maattan kazhiyathe kanneer varkkukyayirunnu daivam....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nasrani

> ente kunju kadhakal....
> 
> 
> Maveli
> 
> Aa electionu, thottadutha pragalbhanaya ethir sthanarthikkethire, maveli pusham pole jayichu... karanam, Maveli varshathil orikkal enkilum thante prajakale kaanaan varumayirunnu....





> *Saathan*
> 
> Vishaphalam nalki adhatheyum Havvayeyum swargathil ninnum chadicha Saathaan, oduvil plachimadayile vishajalam kudichu swargalokam pooki....


nalla kunju kathakal.................nee ithokke eppo ezhuthunnu...

----------


## Mattoose

> *Daivam*
> 
> Araadhanaalayam swranam kondu moodan bhakthar parasparam matsarikkumbol, alapm akale, vishannu karayunna oru kunjinte vedhana maattan kazhiyathe kanneer varkkukyayirunnu daivam....


daivathinte karachil aaru kelkaan ..!!u rock sameer ..

----------


## Mattoose

> nalla kunju kathakal.................nee ithokke eppo ezhuthunnu...


aa secret paranju kodukkalle annaa ..!!

----------


## nasrani

> *Daivam*
> 
> Araadhanaalayam swranam kondu moodan bhakthar parasparam matsarikkumbol, alapm akale, vishannu karayunna oru kunjinte vedhana maattan kazhiyathe kanneer varkkukyayirunnu daivam....


sambathinte pirake veri pidichodunna puthiyakala manushyante nerkkoru koorambu............... :Cheers1:

----------


## Black Ticket

> ente kunju kadhakal....
> 
> 
> Maveli
> 
> Aa electionu, thottadutha pragalbhanaya ethir sthanarthikkethire, maveli pusham pole jayichu... karanam, Maveli varshathil orikkal enkilum thante prajakale kaanaan varumayirunnu....





> *Saathan*
> 
> Vishaphalam nalki adhatheyum Havvayeyum swargathil ninnum chadicha Saathaan, oduvil plachimadayile vishajalam kudichu swargalokam pooki....



Minikkadhakal super :Thumbup: .
Sameerinte ullilum oru kavihridayamundu, oru kalakaranundu :DJ:

----------


## Black Ticket

> *mizhi nanajappol mahza nanajathanennu karuthi*
> 
> *chiri manjappol mozhi maayillennu karuthi*
> 
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi*
> 
> *thirinju nadakkumpol thirichu varumennu karuthi
> *
> *vida paranjappo, idavelayanennu karuthi..
> ...





> 


Johnykkutta touching da :drunken: 
Mattetta ee kadha njan vayichittundu, super! :Beta1:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

Njan oru naalu vari kavitha kondu 40 pen pillere veezhthiyittundu
ente aa masterpiece kavitha
*You are my Rose
My own red rose
And my rose is beautiful
than any other roses in  the world*
 :colors:  :colors:  :colors:

----------


## Prasanth

Hello, I am Prasanth

----------


## Sameer

Thanks nasrani,mattettan and black ticket for ur appreciation...  :Cool: 
Ashokrajne polulla sahithya virodhikal engottu vararuthu...pls  :Dry:

----------


## Prasanth

Hello, My name is Prasanth.

----------


## Sameer

> Hello, My name is Prasanth.


 hello, my name is Sameer  :Hi:

----------


## Prasanth

Hello All, Good morning.

----------


## Sameer

> Njan oru naalu vari kavitha kondu 40 pen pillere veezhthiyittundu
> ente aa masterpiece kavitha
> *You are my Rose*
> *My own red rose*
> *And my rose is beautiful*
> *than any other roses in the world*


  :Lighten:  njanum onnu try cheythu nokkatte

----------


## Prasanth

Hello People.

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> njanum onnu try cheythu nokkatte


+ithu successful akum macha...
sure....

----------


## Prasanth

ente peru Prasanth

----------


## Prasanth

Aara ivide.

----------


## Prasanth

Yes my friend.

----------


## Mattoose

> Johnykkutta touching da
> Mattetta ee kadha njan vayichittundu, super!


thank u thank u  :Meeting:

----------


## Prasanth

When is that?

----------


## Prasanth

Unable to post.

----------


## Prasanth

I am from Great Kottarakara.

----------


## Mattoose

> Njan oru naalu vari kavitha kondu 40 pen pillere veezhthiyittundu
> ente aa masterpiece kavitha
> *You are my Rose
> My own red rose
> And my rose is beautiful
> than any other roses in  the world*


oru chempaneer pooviruthu njan omale ...vannotte ponnotte ..!!!

----------


## Prasanth

Oooh, I have completed 10 posts. Please watch my video. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxcDh7QsKd0]YouTube - Rays of Ganges[/ame]

----------


## Mattoose

> I am from Great Kottarakara.


hai ..am Mattettan from Kollam ...

----------


## Mattoose

*kazhinja december 12 nu enikkum black ticket inum oru akkidi patti ..athu oru anubhava kathapole parayaam ..samayam kittumbol vaayikkuka ..thudaran aayi ezhutham ...
*

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## nasrani

> Njan oru naalu vari kavitha kondu 40 pen pillere veezhthiyittundu
> ente aa masterpiece kavitha
> *You are my Rose*
> *My own red rose*
> *And my rose is beautiful*
> *than any other roses in the world*


 thanks macha..............ithu kure penpillerkku sms ayachekkam........... :thumleft:

----------


## Sameer

@mattetta, onnum kanaan pattunnilla.... roomil chennu vayichittu abhiprayam parayam  :thumleft:

----------


## nasrani

oru minikatha

aasupathri varantha..........varathanyaile oru benchil ayal thante ponnu moleyum cherthu irikunnu.........ayalude jeevithathile ettavum dukhameriya divasamaninnu.......ayalude jeevithathile snehavum pratheekshyum aayirunna privapetttaval jeevithathinum maranathinum idayil malidunnu........avale rakshikkan doctormaar theevrayathnathil anu............ayalkku vere aarumilla oru anathan aayiatanu ayal valarnnathu ayal oru panakkaripenkuttiye snehichu aval swantham veettukare dhikkarichu ayalodu oppam irangi vannu avar randu perum mathramyi jeevichu...........ippol avale oru maraga rogam badichu maranathodu mallidunnu ayale aaswasippikan polum aarumilla swantham kunjineyum cherthu pidichu ayal irikunnu..........operation theaterinte vaathil thurannu doctor vilariya mukhathode irangi vannu ayalude chumalil melle pidichu 'i'm sorry man njangal maximum try cheythu but'....................
ayal aake thalarnnu poyi thante priyapettaval thane vittu poyi enna yadharthyam ayalkku ulkollan pattumayirunilla............theateril ninnum ayalude priyapettavalude shareeram purathekku kondu varunnu ayal aake thakarnnnu nilkunnu 'amma uranguvano acha' enna molude chodyathinu ayal marupadi paranjilla.............
pettannu ayal entho theerumanameduthu moleyum kooti ashupathri padikal kayari terrasil ethi thante priyapettaval illatha ee lokathu ninnum thanum molum pokunnu ennu ayal theerumanichu aashupatriyude mukalil ninnum chaadi marikkanam enna oru theerumamam ayal eduthirunnu.......... 
 makaleyum kayyil eduthu kondu ayal avalkku avasanamyi oru umma koduthu.........avalude nishkalankamaya mukathekku nokki ayal pettanu samanila veendethu thante makalkku vendi jeevikanam ennoru theerumanam ayal eduthu.........makalyeum kayyil pidichu ayal nilkumbol oru kulikattu avide veeshi..........athu ayalude priyathamyude thalodal aayi ayalkku thonni................

----------


## Sameer

good one nasrani.... ennalum evideyokkeyo kettu maranna oru pratheethi

----------


## nasrani

one missed call

aval veettukarkku otta makal aayirunnu......avalude istangal nadathikodukkan achanum ammyum parasparam malsarikkumayirunnu.............anganeyanau +2il padikunna avalkku avar mobile vangichu koduthathu mobile illathathu kondu koottukarude munpil than cheruthavunna pole avalkku thonni aval veettil vazhakku koodi pittennu thanne mobile vangichu...........
pinne oonum urakkavum ellam upekshichu aval mobile phneinu adimayai..........ethu neravum cheviyil mobileum vechu anu nadakunathu.....oru divasam avalkku oru missed call vannu............aval thirichu vilichu maruthalakal phone eduthilla avalkku vaashiyaayi kure vilichappol eduthu aval angottu kure deshyapaettu.............
appurathu ninnum oru purusha swaram valare soumyanai ayal samsarichu..............
pinne messagukalum phone callukalum pathivaayi...............avalkku ayalude swaram kettillengil urangan pattilla enna avastha vannu..........ayal avalodu kananam ennu paranju anagbne sthalam ellam paranju urapichu avar thammil kandu.........ayale avallku isthapettu sundaeanay oru cheruppakaaran...........ayal avale thamasa sthalathekku kshanichu ayal avale palathinum nirbandichu aval ellathinum vazhangi koduthu.........2 divasam kazhinju aval schoolil chennappol piller ellam avale nokki chirikunnu avalkku karanam manasilaayilla..............
avalude koottukaari aanu paranjathu avalude vrithiketta chila mobile clips classile kuttikalude kayyil undennu mathramall athu internetile chila siteukalilum undennu..............
aval aake thakarnnu poyi aval veetiklekku chennu ammayodu sukhamilla ennu kallam paranju muriyil kayari vaathil adachu...........vaikittu achan vannappol molkku sukhamilla ennu amma paranju vathilil thatti nokkiyappol thurakkunilla avasanam vaathil chavittipolichu nokkiyappol  chudarinte shallil kidannu adunnu avarude ponnumol...........kattilil kidakkunundayirunnu avalude priyapetta mobilephone

----------


## Sameer

Nanni nasrani....

----------


## Mattoose

> oru minikatha
> 
> aasupathri varantha..........varathanyaile oru benchil ayal thante ponnu moleyum cherthu irikunnu.........ayalude jeevithathile ettavum dukhameriya divasamaninnu.......ayalude jeevithathile snehavum pratheekshyum aayirunna privapetttaval jeevithathinum maranathinum idayil malidunnu........avale rakshikkan doctormaar theevrayathnathil anu............ayalkku vere aarumilla oru anathan aayiatanu ayal valarnnathu ayal oru panakkaripenkuttiye snehichu aval swantham veettukare dhikkarichu ayalodu oppam irangi vannu avar randu perum mathramyi jeevichu...........ippol avale oru maraga rogam badichu maranathodu mallidunnu ayale aaswasippikan polum aarumilla swantham kunjineyum cherthu pidichu ayal irikunnu..........operation theaterinte vaathil thurannu doctor vilariya mukhathode irangi vannu ayalude chumalil melle pidichu 'i'm sorry man njangal maximum try cheythu but'....................
> ayal aake thalarnnu poyi thante priyapettaval thane vittu poyi enna yadharthyam ayalkku ulkollan pattumayirunilla............theateril ninnum ayalude priyapettavalude shareeram purathekku kondu varunnu ayal aake thakarnnnu nilkunnu 'amma uranguvano acha' enna molude chodyathinu ayal marupadi paranjilla.............
> pettannu ayal entho theerumanameduthu moleyum kooti ashupathri padikal kayari terrasil ethi thante priyapettaval illatha ee lokathu ninnum thanum molum pokunnu ennu ayal theerumanichu aashupatriyude mukalil ninnum chaadi marikkanam enna oru theerumamam ayal eduthirunnu.......... 
>  makaleyum kayyil eduthu kondu ayal avalkku avasanamyi oru umma koduthu.........avalude nishkalankamaya mukathekku nokki ayal pettanu samanila veendethu thante makalkku vendi jeevikanam ennoru theerumanam ayal eduthu.........makalyeum kayyil pidichu ayal nilkumbol oru kulikattu avide veeshi..........athu ayalude priyathamyude thalodal aayi ayalkku thonni................





> one missed call
> 
> aval veettukarkku otta makal aayirunnu......avalude istangal nadathikodukkan achanum ammyum parasparam malsarikkumayirunnu.............anganeyanau +2il padikunna avalkku avar mobile vangichu koduthathu mobile illathathu kondu koottukarude munpil than cheruthavunna pole avalkku thonni aval veettil vazhakku koodi pittennu thanne mobile vangichu...........
> pinne oonum urakkavum ellam upekshichu aval mobile phneinu adimayai..........ethu neravum cheviyil mobileum vechu anu nadakunathu.....oru divasam avalkku oru missed call vannu............aval thirichu vilichu maruthalakal phone eduthilla avalkku vaashiyaayi kure vilichappol eduthu aval angottu kure deshyapaettu.............
> appurathu ninnum oru purusha swaram valare soumyanai ayal samsarichu..............
> pinne messagukalum phone callukalum pathivaayi...............avalkku ayalude swaram kettillengil urangan pattilla enna avastha vannu..........ayal avalodu kananam ennu paranju anagbne sthalam ellam paranju urapichu avar thammil kandu.........ayale avallku isthapettu sundaeanay oru cheruppakaaran...........ayal avale thamasa sthalathekku kshanichu ayal avale palathinum nirbandichu aval ellathinum vazhangi koduthu.........2 divasam kazhinju aval schoolil chennappol piller ellam avale nokki chirikunnu avalkku karanam manasilaayilla..............
> avalude koottukaari aanu paranjathu avalude vrithiketta chila mobile clips classile kuttikalude kayyil undennu mathramall athu internetile chila siteukalilum undennu..............
> aval aake thakarnnu poyi aval veetiklekku chennu ammayodu sukhamilla ennu kallam paranju muriyil kayari vaathil adachu...........vaikittu achan vannappol molkku sukhamilla ennu amma paranju vathilil thatti nokkiyappol thurakkunilla avasanam vaathil chavittipolichu nokkiyappol  chudarinte shallil kidannu adunnu avarude ponnumol...........kattilil kidakkunundayirunnu avalude priyapetta mobilephone


nasrani chettanu swagatham ..inim ezhuthuka ... :Welcome:

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Black Ticket

:Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared: 
_thudarum?_

----------


## akanghi m das

raath din aur din rath ban gaye...
dil ghayalom mein doob gaye...
maloom hai ki yeh sapney ki koi anjaam nahi...
magar dil mein ho rehi shor...
aur dhadkan ki hulchul...
mujhse kehta hai ki
mujhe usi ka intzaar hai...aur kisi kha bhi nahi....



ente oru hindi poetry annu....

----------


## Unity

> raath din aur din rath ban gaye...
> dil ghayalom mein doob gaye...
> maloom hai ki yeh sapney ki koi anjaam nahi...
> magar dil mein ho rehi shor...
> aur dhadkan ki hulchul...
> mujhse kehta hai ki
> mujhe usi ka intzaar hai...aur kisi kha bhi nahi....
> 
> 
> ...


wah, wah, bahut khoob....  :Read:

----------


## akanghi m das

> wah, wah, bahut khoob....



thanx..artham vaichu padikuvano :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Unity

> thanx..artham vaichu padikuvano


akanghi yum nettooran muthalaliyum koodi Hindi yil dialogue adichappol onnum ariyan padillennennu onnu abhinayichennu vachu!

Hindi nammude rashtra bhasha alle!   :Beach1:

----------


## akanghi m das

> akanghi yum nettooran muthalaliyum koodi Hindi yil dialogue adichappol onnum ariyan padillennennu onnu abhinayichennu vachu!
> 
> Hindi nammude rashtra bhasha alle!



oho abhinayichathu annu alle.... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 


ippo manasilayee...

----------


## Unity

> oho abhinayichathu annu alle....
> 
> 
> ippo manasilayee...


pinnalla! ivide Kolkata karanu Hindi njan padippichu kodukkenda avasthayanu!  :Laughing:

----------


## akanghi m das

> pinnalla! ivide Kolkata karanu Hindi njan padippichu kodukkenda avasthayanu!



paavam ayalude avastha eniku oohikam :Sleep1:

----------


## Unity

> paavam ayalude avastha eniku oohikam


athu ente Hindiye patti akanghi kku arinju koodathathu kondanu!  :Tt2:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> pinnalla! ivide Kolkata karanu Hindi njan padippichu kodukkenda avasthayanu!


aami tumaake bhaalo baashi -nnu parayan avanum padippichille unitye? :Stuart:

----------


## Unity

> aami tumaake bhaalo baashi -nnu parayan avanum padippichille unitye?


avanu angane oru aagraham undayirunnu! njan Bengali samsarikkanamennu! pinne, enikku time kiitiyilla!  :Innocent:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> avanu angane oru aagraham undayirunnu! njan Bengali samsarikkanamennu! pinne, enikku time kiitiyilla!


athethayalum nannayi...  btw akanghi, nalla lyrics... kollaam...!!

----------


## akanghi m das

> athethayalum nannayi...  btw akanghi, nalla lyrics... kollaam...!!



thanx kalla...veruthe anno atha kolamo...njan oru kavitha idam ennu paranjhu oru 5min alochichu ittatha... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Unity

> thanx kalla...veruthe anno atha kolamo...njan oru kavitha idam ennu paranjhu oru 5min alochichu ittatha...


nimisha kavi, sorry kavayithri aanalle! appol oru 10 min aalochichittu adutha kavitha poratte!

----------


## kallan pavithran

> thanx kalla...veruthe anno atha kolamo...njan oru kavitha idam ennu paranjhu oru 5min alochichu ittatha...


ambambooo great !!! a mahadevi verma under condtruction!!!!

----------


## Black Ticket

> raath din aur din rath ban gaye...
> dil ghayalom mein doob gaye...
> maloom hai ki yeh sapney ki koi anjaam nahi...
> magar dil mein ho rehi shor...
> aur dhadkan ki hulchul...
> mujhse kehta hai ki
> mujhe usi ka intzaar hai...aur kisi kha bhi nahi....
> 
> 
> ...


Subtitles venam :Biggrin:

----------


## akanghi m das

*subtitles 

rathri pakalum pakal rathriyum ayye
manasu ormakalil munghi poyi
ariyam......ee swapnghalku onnum avasanam illa
pakshe manasin ullile behalavum
hridayam iddipinte melavum 
ennodu paranjhu....
njan kaathirikunathu avane annu...mattu areyum alla....
*

----------


## kallan pavithran

> *subtitles 
> 
> rathri pakalum pakal rathriyum ayye
> manasu ormakalil munghi poyi
> ariyam......ee swapnghalku onnum avasanam illa
> pakshe manasin ullile behalavum
> hridayam iddipinte melavum 
> ennodu paranjhu....
> njan kaathirikunathu avane annu...mattu areyum alla....
> *



urakkam onnumillee akanghike?

----------


## Mattoose

> _thudarum?_


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Mattoose

> raath din aur din rath ban gaye...
> dil ghayalom mein doob gaye...
> maloom hai ki yeh sapney ki koi anjaam nahi...
> magar dil mein ho rehi shor...
> aur dhadkan ki hulchul...
> mujhse kehta hai ki
> mujhe usi ka intzaar hai...aur kisi kha bhi nahi....
> 
> 
> ...


 :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3: 
(artham manasilaayilellum ..!!) :Boredom:

----------


## nasrani

> raath din aur din rath ban gaye...
> dil ghayalom mein doob gaye...
> maloom hai ki yeh sapney ki koi anjaam nahi...
> magar dil mein ho rehi shor...
> aur dhadkan ki hulchul...
> mujhse kehta hai ki
> mujhe usi ka intzaar hai...aur kisi kha bhi nahi....
> 
> 
> ...


wah...........lajawab  :salut: 
(enthano entho)

----------


## Sameer

> raath din aur din rath ban gaye...
> dil ghayalom mein doob gaye...
> maloom hai ki yeh sapney ki koi anjaam nahi...
> magar dil mein ho rehi shor...
> aur dhadkan ki hulchul...
> mujhse kehta hai ki
> mujhe usi ka intzaar hai...aur kisi kha bhi nahi....
> 
> 
> ...


are wah ! wah ! wah !... kya bath hai  :Thumbup: 




> *subtitles* 
> 
> *rathri pakalum pakal rathriyum ayye*
> _manasu ormakalil munghi poyi_
> _ariyam......ee swapnghalku onnum avasanam illa_
> _pakshe manasin ullile behalavum_
> _hridayam iddipinte melavum_ 
> _ennodu paranjhu...._
> _njan kaathirikunathu avane annu...mattu areyum alla...._


 eni enne vallom ano  :Read: 
malayalam kollam ketto... pakshe, varikal onnoode correct ayi set cheythal nallathayene....

----------


## akanghi m das

> (artham manasilaayilellum ..!!)


thanks mattetan .... :Biggrin: 




> wah...........lajawab 
> (enthano entho)


thanks nasrani....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



> are wah ! wah ! wah !... kya bath hai 
> 
> thanks sameer 
> 
> 
> eni enne vallom ano 
> malayalam kollam ketto... pakshe, varikal onnoode correct ayi set cheythal nallathayene....


athu ippo artham ariyavunna vakkukal ezhuthi enne ullu...correct ayye set cheyan ariyilla..athu alle malayalam kavitha ezhuthathe.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Mattoose

> thanks mattetan ....


 :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## akanghi m das

netru (yesterday)



netru partha kanavughal 
nijam illei...

netru partha ninaivughal
ayividhu illei...

netru partha un mugham 
rasikavillei.....

netru partha un vasanghal matrum
oru kaatra en manadi thirudi vittai.....


ithu oru tamil poetry by akanghi ...... :Razz:  :Razz: 


translation (tamil ariyatha alikalum undu ello..avarkai.. don't read malayalam translation as poetry as i have just converted the meaning into malayalam)



innale


innale kanda swapnaghal satyam alla

innalathe ormakal mayunilla

innale kanda ninte mugam rasikan pattiyilla

pakshe innale kanda ninte vaakukal 

oru kaatu ayye ente manasine kavarnnu eduthu...

----------


## Mattoose

> netru (yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> netru partha kanavughal 
> nijam illei...
> 
> netru partha ninaivughal
> ayividhu illei...
> ...


*ningaloru sambavam thanne kettoo ..* :Applause:  :Applause: 
malayalam paribhasha udan idumallo ..

----------


## noonu

> *subtitles 
> 
> rathri pakalum pakal rathriyum ayye
> manasu ormakalil munghi poyi
> ariyam......ee swapnghalku onnum avasanam illa
> pakshe manasin ullile behalavum
> hridayam iddipinte melavum 
> ennodu paranjhu....
> njan kaathirikunathu avane annu...mattu areyum alla....
> *


Kollam...hindi dubbed version ayathu kondu aavum chila vakkukal anagottu kanni cherunillaa....
thanks.....iniyum porattee....ithu pole yulla kavithakal....

----------


## noonu

> netru (yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> netru partha kanavughal 
> nijam illei...
> 
> netru partha ninaivughal
> ayividhu illei...
> ...


netru illatha mattam ennathooo?...
ithu than pythyam allavaaa :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 

thanks akhi ....romba pramadam....

----------


## akanghi m das

> *ningaloru sambavam thanne kettoo ..*=D>=D>
> malayalam paribhasha udan idumallo ..



thanks  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

artham manasilayille?

ok ...ennal translate cheyam....

----------


## Ashokraj

> netru (yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> netru partha kanavughal 
> nijam illei...
> 
> netru partha ninaivughal
> ayividhu illei...
> ...


Kollaam  :thumright:

----------


## akanghi m das

> Kollam...hindi dubbed version ayathu kondu aavum chila vakkukal anagottu kanni cherunillaa....
> thanks.....iniyum porattee....ithu pole yulla kavithakal....


yup...hindiyile vaakukalude artham direct ayye ezhuthi enne ullu. malayalathil kavitha ayye vayichal oru sukham illa.

thanks noonu.




> netru illatha mattam ennathooo?...
> ithu than pythyam allavaaa
> 
> thanks akhi ....romba pramadam....



thanks noonu....yeah...aha paatu oru inspiration ayye ennu parayam. one of my fav songs  :Ok:

----------


## akanghi m das

> Kollaam




thanks asokraj ...... :Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## Mattoose

> thanks 
> 
> artham manasilayille?
> 
> ok ...ennal translate cheyam....


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## akanghi m das

> 



backil edit cheythu artham translate cheythitundu.... :Angel:

----------


## Sameer

> netru (yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> netru partha kanavughal 
> nijam illei...
> 
> netru partha ninaivughal
> ayividhu illei...
> ...


romba azhgarkku  :Tongue Smilie: 

 innale ketta vakkukal alle...  :Read: 
ethra language ariyam chakkikku? ...

----------


## Sameer

> Kollaam


 nammal vallom ezhuthiyal kuttam parayum  :Neutral: 
ithokke meaning ariyillelum good parayum... paavam njan  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## nasrani

> netru (yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> netru partha kanavughal 
> nijam illei...
> 
> netru partha ninaivughal
> ayividhu illei...
> ...


romba pramadam.........  :Flowers:

----------


## akanghi m das

> romba azhgarkku 
> 
>  innale ketta vakkukal alle... 
> ethra language ariyam chakkikku? ...



romba nandri....actually kavithaku motivate aya sambhavam ayye link cheyumpo kettathu ennathine kal kandthu ennakum nallathu ennu thonni.
pinne tamilil anghane parayumpo adikam odd alla but malayalthil translate cheyumpo oru chercha illatha pole..njanum sameer nokiya variye kurichu chinthichu irrunnu.

pinne languages ....malayalam,tamil,english,hindi,telugu,bengali and bhojpuri 
                           ithil last moonum  fluent alla. :Razz:

----------


## akanghi m das

> romba pramadam.........




thanks nasarani .... :Victory:

----------


## noonu

> yup...hindiyile vaakukalude artham direct ayye ezhuthi enne ullu. malayalathil kavitha ayye vayichal oru sukham illa.
> 
> thanks noonu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks noonu....yeah...aha paatu oru inspiration ayye ennu parayam. one of my fav songs


yes..enteyum fav songs il onnu aanu athu.....

----------


## Sameer

> romba nandri....actually kavithaku motivate aya sambhavam ayye link cheyumpo kettathu ennathine kal kandthu ennakum nallathu ennu thonni.
> pinne tamilil anghane parayumpo adikam odd alla but malayalthil translate cheyumpo oru chercha illatha pole..njanum sameer nokiya variye kurichu chinthichu irrunnu.
> 
> pinne languages ....malayalam,tamil,english,hindi,telugu,bengali and bhojpuri 
> ithil last moonum fluent alla.


 okay... 
telugu,bengali and bhojpuri  :Swoon: 
Chakki puliyanu ketta...  :salut:

----------


## akanghi m das

> okay... 
> telugu,bengali and bhojpuri 
> Chakki puliyanu ketta...



thanks sameer ..... :flower:

----------


## nasrani

> romba nandri....actually kavithaku motivate aya sambhavam ayye link cheyumpo kettathu ennathine kal kandthu ennakum nallathu ennu thonni.
> pinne tamilil anghane parayumpo adikam odd alla but malayalthil translate cheyumpo oru chercha illatha pole..njanum sameer nokiya variye kurichu chinthichu irrunnu.
> 
> pinne languages ....malayalam,tamil,english,hindi,telugu,bengali and bhojpuri 
> ithil last moonum fluent alla.


oru telugu kavitha ezhuthu akki.................

----------


## akanghi m das

> oru telugu kavitha ezhuthu akki.................



kavitha ezhutham mathram telugu ariyilla...akkada ikkada ennu oke parayam ennu mathram ...ethayalum udane oru short story in malayalam expect cheyam. :Biggrin:

----------


## nasrani

> kavitha ezhutham mathram telugu ariyilla...akkada ikkada ennu oke parayam ennu mathram ...ethayalum udane oru short story in malayalam expect cheyam.


 chumma ezhuthu.........waiting for that\\:D/

----------


## Ashokraj

Innele oru nalla anubhavam undayee ..ente 10thile autograph ente bheevikku kitty...nalla oru anubhavamaayirunnu. Ini oru bharthakanmarkum angane oru anubhavam illadhirikkette

----------


## Day Dreamer

> kavitha ezhutham mathram telugu ariyilla...akkada ikkada ennu oke parayam ennu mathram ...ethayalum udane oru short story in malayalam expect cheyam.


hyderabad il aayittumtelugu ariyille...  :Bored: 

Njan padippikkam... 

Ledu = illa
undi = yes
okka = 1
neeru = water
Kotha = new

Bakki naale

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Innele oru nalla anubhavam undayee ..ente 10thile autograph ente bheevikku kitty...nalla oru anubhavamaayirunnu. Ini oru bharthakanmarkum angane oru anubhavam illadhirikkette


ennittu... cherava edutho  :Ennekollu:

----------


## akanghi m das

> hyderabad il aayittumtelugu ariyille... 
> 
> Njan padippikkam... 
> 
> Ledu = illa
> undi = yes
> okka = 1
> neeru = water
> Kotha = new
> ...



telgu ariyam...kavitha azhuthilla enne paranjhilu..pinne njan ippo delhiyil annu. :Biggrin:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> telgu ariyam...kavitha azhuthilla enne paranjhilu..pinne njan ippo delhiyil annu.


Njan bangalore il aayathu kondu Telugu nallapole ariyam  :Laugh: 

emandi... soukhyama... bhojanam aayintha?

----------


## akanghi m das

> Njan bangalore il aayathu kondu Telugu nallapole ariyam 
> 
> emandi... soukhyama... bhojanam aayintha?



tamasha anelle...kolam :Ennekollu: 


naaku telugu telusu day dream gaaru...

election timilo ikkada telgu test chesanu..

bhojanam ayinthi... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ashokraj

> ennittu... cherava edutho


aliyante 10thlem degreedeym ini arenkilum love letter thanitundel adhum wife pidikkette ennaasamsikunnu  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> aliyante 10thlem degreedeym ini arenkilum love letter thanitundel adhum wife pidikkette ennaasamsikunnu


Njan SSLC ku mathrame autograph vangiyullu... appo manassilaayi ithu verum pazhvela aanennu...  :Laugh:

----------


## Sameer

> Innele oru nalla anubhavam undayee ..ente 10thile autograph ente bheevikku kitty...nalla oru anubhavamaayirunnu. Ini oru bharthakanmarkum angane oru anubhavam illadhirikkette


  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 
daivame, aa scene miss ayallo.. IHHN le jagadheesh thottu poyene  :Ennekollu:

----------


## nasrani

> Innele oru nalla anubhavam undayee ..ente 10thile autograph ente bheevikku kitty...nalla oru anubhavamaayirunnu. Ini oru bharthakanmarkum angane oru anubhavam illadhirikkette


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: ............ithokke pande keerikalayande ini olipichu vechirikunna pazhya love letters engilum eduthu keeri kala

----------


## Ashokraj

> daivame, aa scene miss ayallo.. IHHN le jagadheesh thottu poyene





> ............ithokke pande keerikalayande ini olipichu vechirikunna pazhya love letters engilum eduthu keeri kala


 
angane karyamaye onnu illadey.But ella friendsum oru particular penkuttiyude peru ella pagelum ezhudhiyirikunnadhu aval shredichu..

Innele phone cheydhappol hello ennadhinu pakaram aa penkuttide peru chodhichu araa idhennulla chodhyamaarnu...Pinne kore viyarthu adhum idhumokke paranju karyam manassilakki..ennalum kore kashtapettu... :Glare:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> angane karyamaye onnu illadey.But ella friendsum oru particular penkuttiyude peru ella pagelum ezhudhiyirikunnadhu aval shredichu..
> 
> Innele phone cheydhappol hello ennadhinu pakaram aa penkuttide peru chodhichu araa idhennulla chodhyamaarnu...Pinne kore viyarthu adhum idhumokke paranju karyam manassilakki..ennalum kore kashtapettu...


Ithokke paranjathu kaaryamaayi... ini ente Autograph evideyaano vechathu  :Thinking:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

ente mattoru 2  vari kavitha......
*Koottukara njan paranjilla ninnodu
kaattu thee anente kadambinte chottilum*

----------


## Day Dreamer

> ente mattoru 2  vari kavitha......
> *Koottukara njan paranjilla ninnodu
> kaattu thee anente kadambinte chottilum*


Ningal thanne ezhuthiyathaanengil kollam...

Ente fav 2 lines (by Vayalar)

Snehikkayilla njan novumaathmavine
snehichidathoru thathwa shastratheyum...

----------


## Sameer

> Ningal thanne ezhuthiyathaanengil kollam...
> 
> Ente fav 2 lines (by Vayalar)
> 
> Snehikkayilla njan novumaathmavine
> snehichidathoru thathwa shastratheyum...


 yes....  :Victory: 
Thanks DD...ithu siggy akki kalayam

----------


## Day Dreamer

Vere 4 lines undu from Vayalar

മറക്കാന്*  പറയുവാന്*  എന്തെളുപ്പം 
പിറക്കതിരിക്ക ആന്നതിലെലുപ്പം
മറവി  തന്*  മാറില്*  മയങ്ങാന്*  കിടന്നാലും 
ഓര്*മ്മകള്*  എത്തി  ഉണരത്തിടുന്നു...

----------


## nettooran

> raath din aur din rath ban gaye...
> dil ghayalom mein doob gaye...
> maloom hai ki yeh sapney ki koi anjaam nahi...
> magar dil mein ho rehi shor...
> aur dhadkan ki hulchul...
> mujhse kehta hai ki
> mujhe usi ka intzaar hai...aur kisi kha bhi nahi....
> 
> 
> ...


aapne to kamal kar diya......Fk yiil ithra kazhivulla kavikalum kathakaranamarum undalle?
Nice one...

----------


## akanghi m das

> aapne to kamal kar diya......Fk yiil ithra kazhivulla kavikalum kathakaranamarum undalle?
> Nice one...


   thanks ji...  kabhi kabhi aisa hota hai ki humse poche bina itna kuch ho jaata hai ki  hamaari man ki aarzoo kavitha kitaab  ki tarah bahar ah jaata hai..

----------


## Day Dreamer

Kabhi kabhi mere dil mein khayaal aata hai
Ki jaise tujhko banaya gaya hai mere liye

----------


## nettooran

> thanks ji...  kabhi kabhi aisa hota hai ki humse poche bina itna kuch ho jaata hai ki  hamaari man ki aarzoo kavitha kitaab  ki tarah bahar ah jaata hai..


aaplog jo ye kavitha our kitabein liketein haina unko humlog paagal smachthate hai.....hum ko yeh sab smajtha bhi nahin ..

----------


## nasrani

ente oru 2 vari kavitha......

thamasenna mahasagarathe marikadakkan
orittu vettam theedi nilpu njan................

----------


## akanghi m das

> aaplog jo ye kavitha our kitabein liketein haina unko humlog paagal smachthate hai.....hum ko yeh sab smajtha bhi nahin ..



woh samajne keliye akal naam ka ek cheez hoti hai jho shayad aap nahi jaante...isi liye aise baathein kar reha hai... :Bored:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

ellam paraymbol Rozzessnte randu vari kavitha koodi paramarshichekkam
*vardhyakyathil saishavam baadicha kunje.. podi kunje*

----------


## Harry

> ellam paraymbol Rozzessnte randu vari kavitha koodi paramarshichekkam
> *vardhyakyathil saishavam baadicha kunje.. podi kunje*





> *NAmmude Rozzes oru kavitha ezhuthiyittund*
> 
> *Vardhakyathil shaishavam badhicha kunje*
> *podi kunje*
> *ninte kittatha ORANGEnte vishappinte viliyil njan* 
> *bodha nila paal karannu, mamunimar thapam cheythu*
> *neela nila ganga ozhuki*


 :Stuart: 

.................

----------


## Santi

> Vere 4 lines undu from Vayalar
> 
> മറക്കാന്*  പറയുവാന്*  എന്തെളുപ്പം 
> പിറക്കതിരിക്ക ആന്നതിലെലുപ്പം
> മറവി  തന്*  മാറില്*  മയങ്ങാന്*  കിടന്നാലും 
> ഓര്*മ്മകള്*  എത്തി  ഉണരത്തിടുന്നു...


ithu vayalar aano p bhaskaran alle... :Thinking:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> ithu vayalar aano p bhaskaran alle...


aano... orma illa...

----------


## plk

> ithu vayalar aano p bhaskaran alle...


allalla m.t :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Sameer

@mattetta, aa unthiya pallinte kadha vayichu... good one
oru basheer touch thonni... manapoorvam ittathano? :Biggrin:

----------


## Mattoose

> @mattetta, aa unthiya pallinte kadha vayichu... good one
> oru basheer touch thonni... manapoorvam ittathano?


basheer ente fave writter aanu ..
manapoorvamo ..???

----------


## Day Dreamer

> 


Good one  :Ennekollu: 
Kavithayum ezhuthum alle...

Nice to see something funny from U

----------


## Mattoose

> Good one 
> Kavithayum ezhuthum alle...
> 
> Nice to see something funny from U


thaanks ... :Hi: 
ithokke oru rasamalle chetta ..!!

----------


## Mattoose

*Priyamullavare ..

njan ipool postan pokanathu oru kathayoo kavithayo alla ..
njan ezhuthi compose cheythu ente oru suhruthu paadiya oru cheriya songinte link aanu ..compose cheythu ennu paranjal varikal chitta peduthi oru eenam nalki enne ullu ..instrument onnum upayogichittilla ..
njangalkku oru musical album cheyyan aagrahamund ..ithu athinu thudakkam aakumenkilo ..!!*

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Naalumani Pookkal

----------


## Sameer

> basheer ente fave writter aanu ..
> manapoorvamo ..???


 athalla...oru basheer touch vannotte ennu karuthiyathano athum verum akasmikam matharm  :Unsure: 

chumma chodhichatha mattetta

----------


## Mattoose

> athalla...oru basheer touch vannotte ennu karuthiyathano athum verum akasmikam matharm 
> 
> chumma chodhichatha mattetta


angane aanalle ..
basheerine pole ini oru ezhuthukaaran undakilla bhaai ..athurappa ..

----------


## Ashokraj

Ellarum nalla usharilaanallo...Great friends  :thumright:

----------


## Sameer

> *Priyamullavare ..*
> 
> *njan ipool postan pokanathu oru kathayoo kavithayo alla ..*
> *njan ezhuthi compose cheythu ente oru suhruthu paadiya oru cheriya songinte link aanu ..compose cheythu ennu paranjal varikal chitta peduthi oru eenam nalki enne ullu ..instrument onnum upayogichittilla ..*
> *njangalkku oru musical album cheyyan aagrahamund ..ithu athinu thudakkam aakumenkilo ..!!*
> 
> 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Naalumani Pookkal


 kettittu abhiprayam parayam mattetta  :flower: 
it won't open here

----------


## Day Dreamer

Eathu format aanu aa paattu... open aakunilla

----------


## Mattoose

> kettittu abhiprayam parayam mattetta 
> it won't open here





> Eathu format aanu aa paattu... open aakunilla


ayyoo... athendu patti ...njan onnu nokkatte ...mp3 format aayirunallo ...

----------


## Day Dreamer

> ayyoo... athendu patti ...njan onnu nokkatte ...mp3 format aayirunallo ...


1.1 MB ulla oru file kitty... but not mp3

----------


## Mattoose

> 1.1 MB ulla oru file kitty... but not mp3


appol athu sherikkum upload aayitilla ... :Innocent:

----------


## san

> 1.1 MB ulla oru file kitty... but not mp3


After downloading put extension as MP3

Njan ippol kettu. Nannayittundu Mattetta  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Unity

mattettan oru allrounder aanallo.... film cheyyan plan undo? kadha, thirakadha, savdhinam, lyrics, music.... ellam mattettan thanne! abhinayikkan nammude Black Ticket Machanum undallo!

----------


## Mattoose

> mattettan oru allrounder aanallo.... film cheyyan plan undo? kadha, thirakadha, savdhinam, lyrics, music.... ellam mattettan thanne! abhinayikkan nammude Black Ticket Machanum undallo!


black ticket .. :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mattoose

> After downloading put extension as MP3
> 
> Njan ippol kettu. Nannayittundu Mattetta


thaanks bhai ...!!!

----------


## Day Dreamer

*Mattetta... Kodaliya Kai...

Super pattu... aa paadiya kochinum bhaavi undu... nalla bhaavathode paadiyittundu*

----------


## Mattoose

> *Mattetta... Kodaliya Kai...
> 
> Super pattu... aa paadiya kochinum bhaavi undu... nalla bhaavathode paadiyittundu*


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

aval ente clasil padikkuna kutti aanu ..
orupad nirbandichitta paadiyathu ..

----------


## Day Dreamer

> aval ente clasil padikkuna kutti aanu ..
> orupad nirbandichitta paadiyathu ..


nalla shabdam aanu...

----------


## Day Dreamer

_aa vazhiyiloru nizhalaayi nee
enne thottu ninnu..._

ee 2 vari kidu aanu

----------


## Mattoose

> nalla shabdam aanu...


but aval paadilla enna parene ini..njan orupaaadu paranjitta ithu thanne paadiyee ..ithu instrument okke vechu record cheyaan irunatha ..aval illennu paranjondu athu ippol upekshichu ...

----------


## Mattoose

> _aa vazhiyiloru nizhalaayi nee
> enne thottu ninnu..._
> 
> ee 2 vari kidu aanu


thaank u thaank u ...

----------


## Day Dreamer

> but aval paadilla enna parene ini..njan orupaaadu paranjitta ithu thanne paadiyee ..ithu instrument okke vechu record cheyaan irunatha ..aval illennu paranjondu athu ippol upekshichu ...


njan paranjennu para maryadakku paadan

----------


## Mattoose

> njan paranjennu para maryadakku paadan


oho ..
avalkkoru chettan und ..
oridathoridathu oru fayal man .. :Euro:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> oho ..
> avalkkoru chettan und ..
> oridathoridathu oru fayal man ..


Avalu kaanan engane undu... christian aano?  :Tongue: 
 :Read:

----------


## Mattoose

> Avalu kaanan engane undu... christian aano?


parayoooolla ..... :batman:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Enna ente # kodu...  :Read:

----------


## cinemabrantan

oru short story-
Kurukkazhiyaaththa vazhikal malayalam katha by Hasim Muhammad

----------


## Mattoose

> oru short story-
> Kurukkazhiyaaththa vazhikal malayalam katha by Hasim Muhammad


valare nannayi bhaayi ...kollaaam ..ishtapettu ..
nammalk orupaad pere ithupole kaanan kazhiyum ..

----------


## Mattoose

*ellaarum ezhuthokke nirthyoo ..??*

----------


## ballu

MISTAKES OF MY LIFE 



The past few days have been a over drive of emotions for me . there were moments which made me happy and there were others which were melancholic . when you know that you haven't actually done something right then it can drive you bananas .

there was some uncertainty about the stuffs which drew me crazy .
i wasn't sure about what i did but definitely it acted as a catalyst for a reality check .

this incident happened  during my wonderful childhood days . those were the times when i was tension free and life was full of joyful encounters .
one day i made a bet with this tall guy who was 2 yrs elder to me . actually i don't remember what was that bet for but the looser had to give a wafer which would cost around 5 rupee to the winner . i lost the bet but didn't had a single penny to fulfill my promise . probably for the first time in my life i took some money , 5 rupee precisely , without telling my amma and bought a pine apple flavoured wafer for him. when amma  got to know about this she started beating me like hell. again a first of it's kind . all through the while i was wondering what was all the big deal about .

was she beating me for buying a wafer ?  is it a sin to do so? i didn't get a answer . but later i realized that she beat me for breaking her trust , the belief she had in me. she always said me never to take anything from home or outside without permission but i broke it that day which would have obviously hurt her.

few years down the line i was waiting for 10th CBSE board results . my performance was not as good as i expected . but once i checked my result the only thing which came to my mind was that a close buddy of mine who had also given exam along  with me shouldn't score better . i called him and took a sigh of relief when he told me that his results were much lower than mine . that was my state of mind at that point of time  but when i look back i did one of the worst thing which i could ever do and it is still haunting me.
wishing ill for someone who was my  buddy was  the meanest act of my life.
that guy who is still my buddy is not even aware of all this but for me it was a mistake which i regret . the selfish trait in me overpowered the friendship . now i guess i don't even deserve to be called as his friend . 

collage life has been a roller coaster ride for me. the day i first smoked ,the day i drank like a drunk card  and the lies which i told my family about my results were all mistakes . but then i had also confessed about most of these things to them at a later stage . so i was chilled that they were aware of my doings .

now the present turn of events have made me again feel that i have done something wrong . with a fake identity i was fooling around in this forum and played with the  trust and feelings of few people who are outright strangers to me . 

did i enjoy what i did ? yes ..absolutely ..making fun of others , building up outrageously foolish stories and making others believe that stuff was fun . there was a sort of enjoyment .

but was i victorious in my act?  NO ...a big one at that.

i was being a sinister  who broke the trust of few and hurt them . it was a brutal thing for me to do which i realize now. no one has the right to hurt others . that is the least i wish  to do in my life but unfortunately it happened .  making a fake identity in a public forum is not a sin but when you takes it advantage and misuses it  then it actually is .

hopefully this remains with me till the end of my life for further stopping me from doing any mistakes .

----------


## Ashokraj

Ballu...Great write up !!!! Bhayankara vikara jeevi aanennu thonunnu..Ezhuthu valare nannayitundu...Aa feel vaakukalil kaanunundu..Keep writing ..Sherikkum Ballunu ethra age undu...

Btwn..Sakala kollarudhaymayum cheydhittu ingane vilapikunnadhu nammadeyum oru hobby aanu  :Laughing:

----------


## Makarand

Ballu..u r blessed with excellent writing skills..!! Great work..!!

----------


## ballu

> Ballu...Great write up !!!! Bhayankara vikara jeevi aanennu thonunnu..Ezhuthu valare nannayitundu...Aa feel vaakukalil kaanunundu..Keep writing ..Sherikkum Ballunu ethra age undu...
> 
> Btwn..Sakala kollarudhaymayum cheydhittu ingane vilapikunnadhu nammadeyum oru hobby aanu



thanks asokraj for reading .... :Thumbup1: 
ippo 22 running ...

vikara jeevi onnum alla..onnu alenkil full adichu poli alenkil ottakku...two extremes .

athanu enteyum sheelam ..ellam cheythu kazhinjhu ayirkum ...palathu orma varuka.... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ballu

> Ballu..u r blessed with excellent writing skills..!! Great work..!!



thanks makarand . :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:

----------


## Ashokraj

> thanks asokraj for reading ....
> ippo 22 running ...
> 
> vikara jeevi onnum alla..onnu alenkil full adichu poli alenkil ottakku...two extremes .
> 
> athanu enteyum sheelam ..ellam cheythu kazhinjhu ayirkum ...palathu orma varuka....


a friendumaye undaya incident kurachu touching aayee tonnee

----------


## Makarand

> thanks makarand .


CBSE arunnalle..which school?

----------


## Sameer

Thanks ballu...good work..

----------


## ballu

> a friendumaye undaya incident kurachu touching aayee tonnee


athu njan ippolum orkar undu..enghane anghne okke chinthikan thonni ennu :Thinking:  :Thinking: 




> CBSE arunnalle..which school?



yups.......kendriya vidyalaya

----------


## ballu

> Thanks ballu...good work..



welcome sameer...... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nettooran

> MISTAKES OF MY LIFE 
> 
> 
> 
> The past few days have been a over drive of emotions for me . there were moments which made me happy and there were others which were melancholic . when you know that you haven't actually done something right then it can drive you bananas .
> 
> there was some uncertainty about the stuffs which drew me crazy .
> i wasn't sure about what i did but definitely it acted as a catalyst for a reality check .
> 
> ...


 :thumright:  :thumright:  :thumright:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: cool stuff Bro.

----------


## ballu

> cool stuff Bro.



thanks nettoorji .....


 :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:

----------


## Brother

Akangi ayalum Ballu ayalum ningla puli thanne... :Greedy: 
great writing skill..keep continue in fk.. :Cheers1:

----------


## ballu

> Akangi ayalum Ballu ayalum ningla puli thanne...
> great writing skill..keep continue in fk..


thank u brother..... :cheers:

----------


## Santi

ingade writing entha ingane..... :Eek:

----------


## ballu

> ingade writing entha ingane.....



enghane??  manasilayilla.... :Innocent:

----------


## Santi

> enghane??  manasilayilla....


ee ballunte details ivide paranjathokke correct thanne aano.... :Blush:

----------


## ballu

> ee ballunte details ivide paranjathokke correct thanne aano....



yups....ballu ayye ezhuthumpo fiction cherkarilla... :profileright:  :profileright:

----------


## Santi

> yups....ballu ayye ezhuthumpo fiction cherkarilla...


ezuthumbol ulla karyam alla chodiche...ballu nte motham details ivide paranjathokke correct thanne aanaonnu..... :Meeting:

----------


## ballu

> ezuthumbol ulla karyam alla chodiche...ballu nte motham details ivide paranjathokke correct thanne aanaonnu.....



athe...ah frnd inte kariyam ulpade....... :Saddam:

----------


## ballu

> ezuthumbol ulla karyam alla chodiche...ballu nte motham details ivide paranjathokke correct thanne aanaonnu.....



enthu patti??

vishwasikan preshnam undo?? :Nea:  :Nea:

----------


## Santi

> enthu patti??
> 
> vishwasikan preshnam undo??


chumma chodichatha...jaan engilsh onnum angane vaayikkarilla... :Confused: 

enthayalum nannayittundennu thonunu.... :Good:

----------


## san

> MISTAKES OF MY LIFE 
> 
> 
> 
> The past few days have been a over drive of emotions for me . there were moments which made me happy and there were others which were melancholic . when you know that you haven't actually done something right then it can drive you bananas .
> 
> there was some uncertainty about the stuffs which drew me crazy .
> i wasn't sure about what i did but definitely it acted as a catalyst for a reality check .
> 
> ...


Gud one Ballu  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Santi

> Gud one Ballu


ingalkku ezuthukuthu onnum ille....... :joker:

----------


## san

> ingalkku ezuthukuthu onnum ille.......


Pandu love stories ezhuthi thudangiyappol santo odichille  :Innocent:

----------


## ballu

> chumma chodichatha...jaan engilsh onnum angane vaayikkarilla...
> 
> enthayalum nannayittundennu thonunu....


anywaz thanks ...world classic films okke kanunna santi english onnum vayikarilla ennu paranjhal..... :Biggrin: 




> Gud one Ballu



thanks san..... :Kicking:

----------


## Santi

> Pandu love stories ezhuthi thudangiyappol santo odichille


athu san ayirunno.... :clown: ....orma mangi thudangiyallo...athu jeevan allarnno... :Confused:

----------


## Santi

> anywaz thanks ...world classic films okke kanunna santi english onnum vayikarilla ennu paranjhal.....


ente posting kandittittu english ariyana aalude valla kolavaum undo.... :dwarf: 


athu parnjappala lakkoorante oru english tarjama orma vanne...lightning strike nu pantham kouthi prkadanam ennu...... :Ennekollu:

----------


## ballu

> ente posting kandittittu english ariyana aalude valla kolavaum undo....
> 
> 
> athu parnjappala lakkoorante oru english tarjama orma vanne...lightning strike nu pantham kouthi prkadanam ennu......



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laugh:  :Laugh: ........

----------


## san

> athu san ayirunno........orma mangi thudangiyallo...athu jeevan allarnno...


Aa shyamante threadil nokku.. ente office pranaya kathayude 2 chapterum pinne veroru tharavad okke ulla kathayude 1 chapterum ittirunnu.

Santi thread upekshichappol nammalum nirthi. :Kicking:

----------


## Santi

> Aa shyamante threadil nokku.. ente office pranaya kathayude 2 chapterum pinne veroru tharavad okke ulla kathayude 1 chapterum ittirunnu.
> 
> Santi thread upekshichappol nammalum nirthi.


love story okke vidu...ippo aa prayam okke kazinjille.. :Very Happy: ..oru spiritual line il onnu ezuthu ....hero kaashikku ponathayikotte........ :Punk:

----------


## san

> love story okke vidu...ippo aa prayam okke kazinjille....oru spiritual line il onnu ezuthu ....hero kaashikku ponathayikotte........


prayamo.. enikko  :Read:

----------


## Santi

> prayamo.. enikko


enthayalum ivide oru kalasrishti itte pattu....... :Happy:

----------


## jeevantvm

Nice write up ballu..elam koodi cherthu vechu oru autobiography namuku chambam............ :Yes2:

----------


## ballu

> Nice write up ballu..elam koodi cherthu vechu oru autobiography namuku chambam............



thanx jeevan....


jeevithamakuna kadalil anubhavanghal inniyum enne kaathu nilkunnu.... :Innocent:  :Innocent: 


enitu akam auto...... :flower:

----------


## jeevantvm

> thanx jeevan....
> 
> 
> jeevithamakuna kadalil anubhavanghal inniyum enne kaathu nilkunnu....
> 
> 
> enitu akam auto......


When you put down the good things you ought to have done, and leave out the bad ones you did do -- well, that's Memoirs....... :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## ballu

> When you put down the good things you ought to have done, and leave out the bad ones you did do -- well, that's Memoirs.......


yeah..that's right ...but with me i don't leave the bad stuffs . it's carved somewhere in my mind and pops out now and then. that's what reflects in my write ups i guess . :Sorcerer:

----------


## Munaf ikka

nalla ezhuth....

iniyum ezhuthoo ballu..., ee cheriya prayathile anubhavangalude oru sarvakalashalayanallo ningal...

----------


## ballu

> nalla ezhuth....
> 
> iniyum ezhuthoo ballu..., ee cheriya prayathile anubhavangalude oru sarvakalashalayanallo ningal...



thanks munafmalaz ............ :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:

----------


## Makarand

> thanks munafmalaz ............


@ Ballu..avide Laila affect cheytho?

----------


## ballu

> @ Ballu..avide Laila affect cheytho?



ithu vare illa...nalla choodu annu... :Surrender:  :Surrender:

----------


## noonu

*എന്റെ  ചിരി...*
*ഏതോ തമാശ ഓര്*ത്തു ചിരിക്കുകയാണ് ......ചിരി അടക്കാന്* ആവുന്നില്ല ....എന്താണ് ഇത് ഇങ്ങനെ ...
പലപ്പോഴും ഒരു പാട് ചിരിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് ഞാന്* ......ചിരികുടുക്ക എന്ന് എന്നെ പറ്റി എന്റെ ഏതോ
കൂട്ടുകാരന്* ഓട്ടോ ഗ്രാഫില്* കുറിച്ചിട്ടത്* ഓര്*ത്തു പോയി .......
ഒടുവില്* ഞാന്* എന്റെ അമ്മയോട് ചോദിച്ചു എന്താണ് ഞാന്* ഇങ്ങനെ .....ചിരി ഒരു കുഴപ്പം ആയി എന്നെ പിന്തുടരുന്നു .....അപ്പോള്* ആണ് അമ്മ ആ രഹസ്യം എന്നോട് പറഞ്ഞത് .......
ഞാന്* ജനിച്ചു  6 മാസം വരെ ചിരിക്കുന്നതെ ഇല്ല ....വീട്ടില്* എല്ലാ വര്*ക്കും വിഷമമായി എന്താ ഈ കുഞ്ഞു ചിരിക്കാത്തത് ....എന്റെ അമ്മ,അമ്മൂമ്മ എല്ലാവരും ഞാന്* ചിരിക്കാനായി നേര്*ച്ചകള്* നേര്*ന്നു ...പ്രാര്*ത്ഥനകള്* നടത്തി ....ഒടുവില്* അതിന്റെ ഫലം കണ്ടു ....ഞാന്* ചിരിക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി...
അതെ ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ ഭൂരിഭാഗവും ചിരി എന്നെ വിട്ടു മറിയാതെ ഇല്ലാ.............നാളെയുടെ നാളുകള്* എങ്ങനെ എന്ന് അറിയില്ലാ........*

----------


## Mattoose

*oru cheriya request ..
njan oru album thnte kaaryam ee thread il ittirunallo ..
athu cheyyanam ennund ..
nammude koottathil music cheyyunnavaro paadunnavaro aayi aarelum undo ..
enikk pm ittekkane ..*

----------


## Santi

> *എന്റെ  ചിരി...*
> *ഏതോ തമാശ ഓര്*ത്തു ചിരിക്കുകയാണ് ......ചിരി അടക്കാന്* ആവുന്നില്ല ....എന്താണ് ഇത് ഇങ്ങനെ ...
> പലപ്പോഴും ഒരു പാട് ചിരിക്കുന്നുണ്ട് ഞാന്* ......ചിരികുടുക്ക എന്ന് എന്നെ പറ്റി എന്റെ ഏതോ
> കൂട്ടുകാരന്* ഓട്ടോ ഗ്രാഫില്* കുറിച്ചിട്ടത്* ഓര്*ത്തു പോയി .......
> ഒടുവില്* ഞാന്* എന്റെ അമ്മയോട് ചോദിച്ചു എന്താണ് ഞാന്* ഇങ്ങനെ .....ചിരി ഒരു കുഴപ്പം ആയി എന്നെ പിന്തുടരുന്നു .....അപ്പോള്* ആണ് അമ്മ ആ രഹസ്യം എന്നോട് പറഞ്ഞത് .......
> ഞാന്* ജനിച്ചു  6 മാസം വരെ ചിരിക്കുന്നതെ ഇല്ല ....വീട്ടില്* എല്ലാ വര്*ക്കും വിഷമമായി എന്താ ഈ കുഞ്ഞു ചിരിക്കാത്തത് ....എന്റെ അമ്മ,അമ്മൂമ്മ എല്ലാവരും ഞാന്* ചിരിക്കാനായി നേര്*ച്ചകള്* നേര്*ന്നു ...പ്രാര്*ത്ഥനകള്* നടത്തി ....ഒടുവില്* അതിന്റെ ഫലം കണ്ടു ....ഞാന്* ചിരിക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി...
> അതെ ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ ഭൂരിഭാഗവും ചിരി എന്നെ വിട്ടു മറിയാതെ ഇല്ലാ.............നാളെയുടെ നാളുകള്* എങ്ങനെ എന്ന് അറിയില്ലാ........*


kollam....... :Yes:

----------


## Santi

> *oru cheriya request ..
> njan oru album thnte kaaryam ee thread il ittirunallo ..
> athu cheyyanam ennund ..
> nammude koottathil music cheyyunnavaro paadunnavaro aayi aarelum undo ..
> enikk pm ittekkane ..*


vere aareyum kittelel para..

----------


## jiru2010

> *oru cheriya request ..
> njan oru album thnte kaaryam ee thread il ittirunallo ..
> athu cheyyanam ennund ..
> nammude koottathil music cheyyunnavaro paadunnavaro aayi aarelum undo ..
> enikk pm ittekkane ..*


chirikkuttone nokkathe enthu mattettaa... paadukayum cheyyum music'm cheyyum... p

----------


## Johny

> *oru cheriya request ..*
> *njan oru album thnte kaaryam ee thread il ittirunallo ..*
> *athu cheyyanam ennund ..*
> *nammude koottathil music cheyyunnavaro paadunnavaro aayi aarelum undo ..*
> *enikk pm ittekkane ..*


 :Sailor:  :Sailor:

----------


## Warlord

> vere aareyum kittelel para..



machante kaivasham pattokke undoo........ :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Johny

> machante kaivasham pattokke undoo........



veruthe iri..
naale dasettan ennoru idyum undakkikond varum

sabaronki zindagi jo kabhi kabhi mere dilamem,
tu jeez badehe masth masth

enniknganeyulla uttopyan sahithyam kelkkanam ennundo :Headbonk:

----------


## Santi

> machante kaivasham pattokke undoo........


chumma paranjatha .....marat ettanu bhagyam undel vere aarelum kittathirikkilla...... :Order:

----------


## Santi

> veruthe iri..
> naale dasettan ennoru idyum undakkikond varum
> 
> sabaronki zindagi jo kabhi kabhi mere dilamem,
> tu jeez badehe masth masth
> 
> enniknganeyulla uttopyan sahithyam kelkkanam ennundo


ennile kalakarane nee enkilum tericharinjallo....tripthiyayi....... :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Warlord

> veruthe iri..
> naale dasettan ennoru idyum undakkikond varum
> 
> sabaronki zindagi jo kabhi kabhi mere dilamem,
> tu jeez badehe masth masth
> 
> enniknganeyulla uttopyan sahithyam kelkkanam ennundo




santino athrak kidilam aanoo......... :Osama:  :Osama:  :Osama:

----------


## ballu

LUCKY WE 



Sitting across a make shift punjabi dhaba nearer to my hostel , i was munching on a full plate veg fried rice , some egg bujiya and in between sipping dew from my bottle . even while having food i was thinking about my ill fate and how god has been really unfair to me .i had plans to go to chandigarh to meet a friend and also desperately wanted to have a pepporni pizza from dominos that evening   but had to scrap both due to some money shortage . 

That's when my eyes got hooked to a small boy near to table who was cleaning the left over in the plates. i couldn't take my eyes from him because he would be hardly 4 yrs old. he was wearing a torn dirty tee and a small shorts. he was not complaining and was busy getting tuned to the instructions of the other old workers in dhaba. it's a common sight to see child labourers in the northern part of india . no matter you go to a resturant or railway station , they will be there doing all kind of work . but this one took the cake . at a time when he should playing around or walking  with him amma , he was there working like a animal .

he came up to me and asked " bhayia ..pani chahiye (  brother...do you want water)

i was dumb stuck. i didn't know what to say . i felt like somebody was crushing my throat . never before uttering words have been  a such a task for me . 

i said " nahi. pani hey...."

all my hunger just got washed away and i couldn't think anything else but him. what on the earth did this chap do to have a life like this ?
why should be he serving   water for some one like me who have always lived in a fool's paradise .  
the biggest query which i asked myself was ..how could  someone  make a little  boy work like this ? 
he might be just 4 ...for god's sake .

rewinding my memory i realized that i had noticed him while i entered the dhaba. he was accompanied by his sister , a 8 or 9 yr old girl. i saw her sending him with the old worker inside the kitchen but i thought he might have come there to buy some stuff . not even in my wildest imagination it went that he was there to work.

i really wanted to go to the shop owner and blast him. 
"child labour is a crime and i can put you inside the bars for this ".
i wanted to say this on his face but couldn't . 
i was helpless . if a family had decided to send a small kid for work then i can make out how desperate they would have been for money to make their ends meet. if i had raised my voice then the boy would have lost his work and it might have affected his family.

while moving out of the dhaba i looked at his face again.
he was smiling but i couldn't even return that. my face was expressionless and i felt like a looser who couldn't do anything for him.

but that boy made me look life in a different light. what the hell did i do that god has blessed me with such a beautiful life . i get to eat 3 times a day and i don't even have to work for that.

it's so easy to be myself but so difficult to be that little kid.
it's not just me but i guess most of us here are blessed to have got a better life when compared to millions of others in our own country .

yes....LUCK WE .

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## S.K

oru katha ezhuthiyittu ethra naalaayi...samayam kittunnilla........
kochupusthakam poottiyathu kaaranam athilum illa...

----------


## S.K

> 


kollamallo maashe.....
aa thudakkam adi poli.....

----------


## Mattoose

> kollamallo maashe.....
> aa thudakkam adi poli.....


daaanks annaa ..!!

----------


## Naradhan

> 


*Chila lines enikku valare ishtapettu:

1. Enne thottu ninnu (2nd line)
2. Then nukarum shalabhamaavaam ...(6th line)
3. Chanthamallo ninte nenjam (10th line)
4. Ninne thottunarthaam (14th line)


 *

----------


## Mattoose

> *Chila lines enikku valare ishtapettu:
> 
> 1. Enne thottu ninnu (2nd line)
> 2. Then nukarum shalabhamaavaam ...(6th line)
> 3. Chanthamallo ninte nenjam (10th line)
> 4. Ninne thottunarthaam (14th line)
> 
> 
>  *


thaaanks anna ..!

----------


## cinemabrantan

Mattetta,Can you put an index of writings in the first page-will be usefull...

----------


## Mattoose

cheythittund anna ..

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Santi

ithu eethelum magazine il vannathano.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mattoose

ithu varem vannitilla ..hmm

----------


## Aromal

kollallo mattettante kavithakal...........

----------


## Mattoose

thaaaaanks maaaaash ..

----------


## cinemabrantan

Thanks for the index Mattettan..page no oppam Link koodi koduthaal adipoli.... :Cool:  :Cool: 

Pinne pranaya kavithakal valare nannaayi...

----------


## Mattoose

> Thanks for the index Mattettan..page no oppam Link koodi koduthaal adipoli....
> 
> Pinne pranaya kavithakal valare nannaayi...


thaanks anna ..
link kodukkunnathu engane aanu eenu pidiyillarunu ..atha cheyyanje .. :Sad:

----------


## cinemabrantan

പുഴക്കരയിലൊരു വീട്..(Short story)

??്???്?െ?ു?: ?ു??്???ി?ൊ?ു ?ീ?്.

----------


## wideeyes

*ente vaha orennam*

*കടം*

ഉഷസന്ധ്യാകിരണനോടൊരുനറുചൂടു ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
ഉള്*വലിഞ്ഞാ മേഘതുണ്ടിലൊളിച്ചിരുന്നവനെന്നെനോക്കി കളിയാക്കിച്ചിരിച്ചു...

വയല്*ത്തുമ്പിലിരിന്നാടും മഴത്തുള്ളിയോടുരുചെറുതണുപ്പ് ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
വീണുടഞ്ഞാ ജലകണം ജീവന് ത്യജിച്ചുചൊല്ലി, 'ഇനിയൊരു ജന്മത്തിലാവാം'

വിരിഞ്ഞ പൂവിനോടു, ഒരു തേന്* കണം ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
വാടിയ പൂവെന്നോടു സങ്കടം ചൊല്ലി, 'തേന്*വണ്*ടു കൊണ്ടുപോയെന്* ജീവനെ'

ഇളം കാറ്റിന്* കൈകളോടൊരു ചെറു തലോടല്* ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
ഇനിയൊരു ദേശം പൂകേണ്ടവന്* ഞാന്*, നീയെന്* കടം വീട്ടുവതെങ്ങനെയെന്നോതി യാത്രയായി...

കാറ്റിലാടും മരച്ചില്ലയോടു, ഒരു ചെറുതണ്*ല്* ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
കൊടുംകാറ്റിലാടിയുലഞ്ഞാമരച്ചില്ലയെന്നെ നോക്കി പൊട്ടിക്കരഞ്ഞു..

കളകളം ഒഴുകുമീ പുഴയോടൊരു ചെറു പുഞ്ചിരി ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
കളമൊഴിയൊഴിഞ്ഞാരാ പുഴ നിറ്വ്രിതിയില്* മയങ്ങി...

നിറഞ്ഞ കാറ്മേഘത്തോടൊരു തുള്ളി ദാഹജലം ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
തെളിഞ്ഞ മാനം എന്നെ നോക്കി പൊട്ടിച്ചിരിച്ചു...'മഴവില്ലിന്* നിറം നീയെടുത്തൊ!'

രാവിലാടുമീ മിന്നാമിന്നിയോടു, ഒരുതരി പൊന്നു ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു..
രാവിനന്ത്യത്തിലവന്* യാത്രാമൊഴി ചൊല്ലി, 'മിന്നുവതെല്ലാം പൊന്നല്ല'...

ചന്ദ്രികാരാവിലന്ത്യയാമത്തില്* ഒരു സുഖ നിദ്ര ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
ചാരെ വന്നു നുള്ളിയെന്* നിദ്രയെ നിന്* കണവന്* കട്ടെടുത്തു.

ഉഷ്ണ ഭൂവിന്* തീക്കാറ്റിനോടു, ഒരു മരുപ്പച്ച ഞാന്* കടം ചോദിച്ചു...
ഊഷരഭൂവെനിക്കു ചുടു ശ്വാസം തന്നു, ഒപ്പം സ്വര്ണ്ണനാണയങ്ങളും, സ്വപ്നങ്ങളും.

*A Friend in Need is a Friend Indeed.*

----------


## wideeyes

> പുഴക്കരയിലൊരു വീട്..(Short story)
> 
> ??്???്?െ?ു?: ?ു??്???ി?ൊ?ു ?ീ?്.


 
prakrithi sneham, sampathika mamdhyam, pravasam..prathekshakal...ellam manoharamyi koottikkalathi....

----------


## wideeyes

> 


 
chumbanavum, kavithayum nannayi,,,mattullavaum kollam...........

----------


## Mattoose

@wideeyes
വീണുടഞ്ഞാ ജലകണം ജീവന് ത്യജിച്ചുചൊല്ലി, 'ഇനിയൊരു  ജന്മത്തിലാവാം'

nalla varikal ..endokkeyo ormapeduthunnu ..
aashamsakal anna ..iniyum ezhuthuka ..

----------


## Mattoose

> പുഴക്കരയിലൊരു വീട്..(Short story)
> 
> ??്???്?െ?ു?: ?ു??്???ി?ൊ?ു ?ീ?്.


kaalika prasakthi ulla oru aashayam ..athinu nalla oru avatharanam ..kolllam anna ..

font kurachu valuthakkiyal vaayikkan kurachu koodi eluppamaayirunu ..

----------


## Mattoose

> chumbanavum, kavithayum nannayi,,,mattullavaum kollam...........


thaanks anna ..!

----------


## wideeyes

> @wideeyes
> വീണുടഞ്ഞാ ജലകണം ജീവന് ത്യജിച്ചുചൊല്ലി, 'ഇനിയൊരു ജന്മത്തിലാവാം'
> 
> nalla varikal ..endokkeyo ormapeduthunnu ..
> aashamsakal anna ..iniyum ezhuthuka ..


nanni mattetta.................

----------


## S.K

mattetta......chumbanam kollamm....

----------


## Mattoose

> mattetta......chumbanam kollamm....


daaanks anna ..! :drunken:

----------


## cinemabrantan

> prakrithi sneham, sampathika mamdhyam, pravasam..prathekshakal...ellam manoharamyi koottikkalathi....


Thanks Wide eyes..Kadam vayichu...swarnanaanayangalum swapnangalum kadam thanna oosharabhoovil ninnulla nashtabodam varikalil...thanks..

----------


## wideeyes

> Thanks Wide eyes..Kadam vayichu...swarnanaanayangalum swapnangalum kadam thanna oosharabhoovil ninnulla nashtabodam varikalil...thanks..


thanks....................

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## wideeyes

nalla bhalitha bodhamundu mattettanu...kadha sandarbham aavarthanamanenkilum avathranam rasamundu.......abhinandanangal..........

----------


## Mattoose

> nalla bhalitha bodhamundu mattettanu...kadha sandarbham aavarthanamanenkilum avathranam rasamundu.......abhinandanangal..........


thaanks anna ..!

----------


## kallan pavithran

mattettoooo kollaaaaaaaaammmmm kettoooooooo

----------


## Mattoose

thaaaanks kallaaa ..!!!

----------


## cinemabrantan

വഴിയരികില്*.

ദിവസവുംഅയാള്*വഴിയരികില്*കാത്ത് നിന്നു....

അവള്*വരും..വെയിലാറിയ വൈകുന്നേരങ്ങളില്*പതിവായി അന്തരീക്ഷത്തെയാകെ ഉന്മാദത്തിലാഴ്ത്തിയും ഭൂമിയെസുന്ദരമായ കാലടികളില്*പുളകിതയാക്കിയും വരും.ബാക്കിയായ നനുത്ത പ്രകാശമൊക്കെ കൊണ്ട് സൂര്യന്*അവളെ താലോലിക്കാന്*കൊതിക്കുന്നു..അവളുടെ ഉടയാടകള്*ക്കിടയിലൂടെ ഒന്നൂളിയിടാന്*കാറ്റ് നിശബ്*ദംമോഹിക്കുന്നു.

വഴിയരികിലെ പൊളിഞ്ഞു വീഴാറായ കല്ലു തിട്ടയിലേക്ക് പടര്*ന്ന് കയറിയിരുന്ന വള്ളിപ്പടര്*പ്പുകള്*പോലുംഎത്ര സുന്ദരമായിട്ടാണ്* പൂവിട്ട് നില്ക്കുന്നത് എന്നയാള്*കണ്ട് തുടങ്ങിയത്  ആ കാത്തുനില്പ്പിലാണ്*!ഏതൊരു സാന്നിധ്യത്തിന്റെ സൌഭാഗ്യത്തിലാണ്* അവര്*ഹൃദയംതുറക്കുന്നത്?

ഇന്നെന്നെ പോലെ നെഞ്ചിന്റെ തുടിപ്പുകള്*ക്ക് അനുഭൂതിദായകമായ ആകാംഷയില്*പുളയാനാവുമെന്ന് തിരിച്ചറിഞ്ഞ് കൊണ്ട് അവയുംആ വഴിയിലേക്ക് കണ്ണുംനട്ടിരിക്കുന്നോ?എത്രയോ നേരംപാത ശൂന്യമായി കിടക്കുന്നു.വല്ലപ്പോഴുംചില ഏങ്കോണിച്ച രൂപങ്ങള്*മാത്രം.എന്നെ പോലെ എല്ലാംനഷ്*ടപ്പെട്ടവന്*,നിരാശയില്*മുങ്ങിയവന്* അല്പംപ്രതീക്ഷയുടെ നൈമിഷികമായ സൌഭാഗ്യത്തിന്* കാത്തിരിക്കാനാവുമെന്നത് തന്നെ എത്രയോ വലുതാണ്*..!അയാള്*ചിന്തിച്ചു.

പെട്ടെന്നാണ്* പാതയില്*പ്രകാശംനിറയുക.അസ്തമയ സൂര്യന്റെ ശോഭ മരച്ചില്ലകള്*ക്കിടയിലൂടെ പൂക്കള്*കൊഴിയുന്നത് പോലെയാണ്* വീഴുക.ദൃശ്യപരിധിക്കപ്പുറത്ത് നിന്നുംപൊടുന്നനെയാണ്* അവള്*പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുക.അലൌകികമായ ഭാവങ്ങള്*പെട്ടെന്നാണ്* ഇമവെട്ടി തുടങ്ങുക.ചലനങ്ങളുടെ സൌകുമാര്യംവെളിവാകുന്ന വിധംഅരികിലൂടെ കടന്ന് പോവുമ്പോഴാണ്* അവള്*കണ്ടറിയാനാവാത്ത വിധംവിസ്മയമാവുക.....

ഒരു ഭക്തന്റെ പാരവശ്യത്തോടെഎന്നുമയാള്*വഴിയരികില്*ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.

ആ സാഫല്യത്തിലാണ്* ദിനങ്ങള്*കടന്ന് പോയത്.എത്രയോ കാലമായി നേരിടുന്ന നിഗൂഢമായ നോട്ടങ്ങളുടെ ശങ്കിപ്പിക്കുന്ന കെണിയില്*നിന്നുള്ള മോചനം.അശാന്തിയില്*മേവുന്ന കലുശമായ സഞ്ചാരപഥങ്ങള്*ക്കപുറംഒരു ലക്ഷ്യം.അവള്*.

‘പാവം,വല്ലാത്ത കഷ്*ടപ്പാട് തന്നെയാണേ,ആകയുള്ള ആണ്*തരി ഇതാ ഇങ്ങനെ!’.ആളുകള്*അയാളുടെ അമ്മയോട് പറയാറുള്ളത് പരിഹാസത്തിന്റെ സ്വരത്തിലോ അനുകമ്പയുടെ തികട്ടലിലോ? എന്തായാലുംമുമ്പത്തെ പോലെ മറുപടിയായി തിളയ്ക്കുന്ന തലയുംകൊണ്ട് അങ്ങുമിങ്ങുംകുന്തിച്ച് നടക്കാന്*അയാളെ കിട്ടില്ല.തലയ്ക്കുള്ളില്*മുത്തുമണികള്*പോലെ ചിതറി നിറയുന്ന വെള്ളത്തുള്ളികളുടെ ഭാരംഇന്നയാള്*അറിയുന്നില്ല..

എത്ര കാലംമുമ്പായിരുന്നു?ഒരു സന്ധ്യസമയത്ത് തോട്ടുവക്കത്ത് നില്ക്കുമ്പോള്*ഇടിത്തീ പോലെയായിരുന്നു.പിന്നെ ഓട്ടം.അപ്പോഴുംതലയ്ക്കുള്ളില്*വെള്ളത്തുള്ളികളുടെ നിലയ്ക്കാത്ത പ്രവാഹം.അവയുടെ മുത്തുമണികള്*പോലെയുള്ള ചിതറലുകള്*ക്കിടയിലൂടെ വിവിധ വര്*ണങ്ങളുടെ ചീന്തുകള്*.കണ്ണടച്ചാലുംതുറന്നാലുംമായാത്ത കാഴ്ച..


അസ്വസ്ഥത കൊണ്ടായിരുന്നില്ല ഓടിയത്.ഓട്ടംകൊണ്ട് ഒന്നുംമാറിയതുമില്ല.പലപ്പോഴുംഅത് ആവര്*ത്തിച്ചു വന്നു.ചിലപ്പോള്*ആ വര്*ണ്ണച്ചീന്തുകള്*ക്ക് എന്തൊരു മൂര്*ച്ച.പക്ഷെ കഷ്*ടപ്പെട്ടത് ആളുകള്*പിടിച്ച് വയ്ക്കുമ്പോഴുംദുര്*ബലനാക്കി വലിച്ചിഴക്കുമ്പോഴുംഒക്കെയാണ്*.'അമ്മേ,ഇവരോട് എന്നെ വിടാന്*പറ..വിടാന്*പറ.'തൊണ്ടയില്*മൃതിയടഞ്ഞ് പോയ അലമുറകള്*!

‘ഇവനെ ഇങ്ങനെ വീട്ടില്*നിര്*ത്തിയാല്*ആ പെങ്ങളുകൊച്ചിനു നല്ല ഒരു ചെറുക്കനെ പോലുംകിട്ടില്ല’.ആള്*ക്കൂട്ടത്തിനു ഒരേ അഭിപ്രായമായിരുന്നു!കണ്ണീര്*വാര്*ത്തു നിന്ന പെങ്ങളുടേയുംഅമ്മയുടേയുംമുന്നിലൂടെ തല താഴ്ത്തിയാണ്* പോയത്.ജലകണങ്ങള്* വീണ്* മറഞ്ഞ് പോയ അസംഖ്യംമുഖങ്ങളുടെ ലോകത്ത് കഴിച്ചു കൂട്ടിയത് എത്ര നാള്*?മടങ്ങി വരുമ്പോള്*പക്ഷെ അമ്മ മാത്രമേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളൂ.വീട് ഇരുണ്ട് മങ്ങി അവ്യക്തമായിരുന്നു.അമ്മ പലതുംപറയുകയുംനിര്*ത്താതെ കരയുകയുംചിരിക്കുകയുംചെയ്തു.ഒന്നുംഅയാള്*ക്ക് മനസിലായില്ല.വീടിന്റെ അകത്തളങ്ങളിലെ ഇരുളിലേക്ക് നൂണ്ട് കയറി പതുങ്ങിയിരിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.

ആ ഇരുട്ടില്*നിന്നുമാണ്* കണ്ണുകള്*തുറന്നത്.അവളാണ്* ആ കാഴ്ചയുടെ സാരം.തിരിച്ചറിഞ്ഞ ലോകത്തിന്റെ ഇന്നത്തെ ലക്ഷ്യം.

ഭൌതികമായ ഏതൊരു ലക്ഷ്യത്തിനുംപക്ഷെ എത്ര ആയുസ്സാണ്* ഉള്ളത്?

സകലരുംപറയാറുള്ള തത്ത്വങ്ങളില്*അയാള്*ക്കുണ്ടാവുന്ന തിരിച്ചറിവാണോ എന്നുംആളുകളുടെ അരിശത്തിനു കാരണം?അവള്*തന്റെ നവവരനോടൊപ്പംഅലങ്കരിച്ച കാറില്*പോവുന്നത് കാണാന്*വഴിയരികില്*നിന്ന അയാളുടെ നേരെ പാഞ്ഞടുക്കുമ്പോള്*ഏവരുംഅട്ടഹസിച്ചു.

ഭ്രാന്തന്*....ഭ്രാന്തന്*...

à´à´്à´·à´°à´ª്à´ªെà´°ുà´®: à´µà´´ിà´¯à´°ിà´ിà´²്*.(à´à´¥)

----------


## Engineers

പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട എന്*റെ കണ്ണി മാങ്ങയ്ക്ക്,

മാമ്പൂ പൂത്ത കാലത്ത് നിന്നെ നായികയാക്കി മനസ്സില്* സ്വപ്*നങ്ങള്* പൂക്കാന്* അനുവദിച്ചത് ആണ്. ഇന്ന് ഈ നിമിഷം വരെ എന്*റെ മനസിന്റെ ചെപ്പ് തുറക്കാന്* ഒരു കരിയാപ്പിലെയും ഞാന്* സമ്മതിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. ശ്രമിച്ചു പരാചയപ്പെട്ടവര്* ദിവസവും വാങ്ങുന്ന കപ്പയുടെ കിലോ കുറച്ചപ്പോഴും ഞാന്* പതറിയിട്ടില്ല. പറഞ്ഞു വരുന്നത് എന്*റെ പച്ചക്കറി കടയുടെ വരവ് ചെലവ് കണക്കുകള്* അല്ല. എന്*റെ മനസ്സില്* നീ കാരണം ഞാന്* വെട്ടിയ പ്രണയത്തിന്*റെ കിണര്* ഒരിക്കലും മൂടാതിരിക്കാന്* വേണ്ടിയാണ് ഈ കത്ത്.

തക്കാളി പോലെ നീ ഉരുണ്ട് വന്നു ബസ് കയറുന്നതും , ജോലി കഴിഞ്ഞു തിരിച്ചു സുന്ദര ഭവനത്തിലേക്ക്* വെയില് കൊള്ളാതെ ചേന തണ്ട് പോലത്തെ കുടയുമായി നീ പോകുന്നതും കാണുമ്പൊള്* എന്*റെ മനസിലെ മഞ്ഞു തുള്ളികള്* എഴുന്നേറ്റു നിന്ന് പാടാറുണ്ട്. നീ ഒരിക്കലും അറിയരുത് എന്ന് കരുതിയ എന്*റെ പ്രണയം ഞാന്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് എന്*റെ പറമ്പിലെ പടവലങ്ങയുടെ വലിപ്പം കണ്ടിട്ട് അല്ല. അതിന്റെ ലാഭം ലക്ഷങ്ങളായി കൈയില്* വരുന്നതും കൊണ്ട് അല്ല. ഒരു പൂവന്* പഴത്തോട് തോന്നുന്നതിലും ആര്*ത്തിയാണ് എനിക്ക് നിന്*റെ സുന്ദര കൈകള്* കാണുമ്പൊള്*. നിന്*റെ സ്വരമഴ അനുഭവിക്കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല എങ്കിലും മരത്തില്* കിടക്കുന്ന പേരക്ക തിന്നാന്* വരുന്ന കുഞ്ഞി കിളികളുടെ ശബ്ദം എന്*റെ മനസ്സില്* എപ്പോഴുമുണ്ട്.

വെറും പാവയ്ക്കാ ആണെന്ന് നീ വിചാരിക്കുന്ന എനിക്ക് ധാരാളം ഗുണങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ട്. സര്*ക്കാര്* ഓഫീസുകളില്* പേപ്പര്* തിന്നു ജീവിക്കുന്ന , മറ്റുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് എല്ലാ രീതിയിലും ശല്യം സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്ന ഉരുളക്കിഴങ്ങുകളെ ഭര്*ത്താവിന്റെ സ്ഥാനത്ത് കുഴിച്ചിട്ടുട്ടെങ്കില്* ഒരു തൊരപ്പന്* എലി ആയി വന്നു എല്ലാത്തിനെയും ഞാന്* നശിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് ആണ്.

അത് കൊണ്ട് പറയട്ടെ! ഒരു മുട്ടയ്ക്ക് കോഴി ആകാമെങ്കില്* , ഒരു തേങ്ങക്ക് തെങ്ങ് ആകാമെങ്കില്* എനിക്ക് നിന്*റെ കാമുകനും ആകാം, ഭര്*ത്താവും ആകാം. എന്*റെ പ്രണയം അനുഭവിക്കാന്* നീ ഒരുക്കം ആണെന്കില്* ടാറിട്ട റോഡില്* കാരറ്റും, വെള്ളി കൊലുസ്സ്* ഇടുന്ന കാലുകളില്* വള്ളികളും കെട്ടാന്* എനിക്ക് കഴിയും. ഒരു കാബേജ് വാങ്ങാന്* നീ രണ്ടു പ്രാവശ്യം ചിന്തിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിക്കാത്തത് പോലെ എന്നിലെ പ്രേമം സ്വന്തമാക്കുവാന്* നീ ഒന്നില്* കൂടുതല്* ചിന്ധിക്കാന്* മനസിനെ അനുവദിക്കരുത്. . 

ഈ കത്ത് നീ ഉപേക്ഷിക്കില്ല എന്ന് വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു. തിരിച്ചു ആണ് സംഭവിക്കുന്നതെങ്കില്* ഒതളങ്ങ എന്*റെ കടയില്* എനിക്ക് ഫ്രീ ആണ്. ഓര്*മയില്* മായാതിരിക്കട്ടെ ആ ഒരു കാര്യം.. മഴക്കാലത്ത് ഉണ്ടാകുന്ന കൂണ്*കളെ പോലെ നീ എന്*റെ മനസിലും , അത് മൂടോടെ പറിക്കാന്* വരുന്ന കച്ചവടക്കാരനെ പോലെ നിന്*റെ സ്വപ്നങ്ങളില്* ഞാനും ഉണ്ടാകട്ടെ !

എന്ന് സ്വന്തം

മുട്ടക്കാരന്* പാപ്പിയുടെ മോന്*,

സുനില്*

----------


## Mattoose

> വഴിയരികില്*.
> 
> ദിവസവുംഅയാള്*വഴിയരികില്*കാത്ത് നിന്നു....
> 
> അവള്*വരും..വെയിലാറിയ വൈകുന്നേരങ്ങളില്*പതിവായി അന്തരീക്ഷത്തെയാകെ ഉന്മാദത്തിലാഴ്ത്തിയും ഭൂമിയെസുന്ദരമായ കാലടികളില്*പുളകിതയാക്കിയും വരും.ബാക്കിയായ നനുത്ത പ്രകാശമൊക്കെ കൊണ്ട് സൂര്യന്*അവളെ താലോലിക്കാന്*കൊതിക്കുന്നു..അവളുടെ ഉടയാടകള്*ക്കിടയിലൂടെ ഒന്നൂളിയിടാന്*കാറ്റ് നിശബ്*ദംമോഹിക്കുന്നു.
> 
> വഴിയരികിലെ പൊളിഞ്ഞു വീഴാറായ കല്ലു തിട്ടയിലേക്ക് പടര്*ന്ന് കയറിയിരുന്ന വള്ളിപ്പടര്*പ്പുകള്*പോലുംഎത്ര സുന്ദരമായിട്ടാണ്* പൂവിട്ട് നില്ക്കുന്നത് എന്നയാള്*കണ്ട് തുടങ്ങിയത്  ആ കാത്തുനില്പ്പിലാണ്*!ഏതൊരു സാന്നിധ്യത്തിന്റെ സൌഭാഗ്യത്തിലാണ്* അവര്*ഹൃദയംതുറക്കുന്നത്?
> 
> ഇന്നെന്നെ പോലെ നെഞ്ചിന്റെ തുടിപ്പുകള്*ക്ക് അനുഭൂതിദായകമായ ആകാംഷയില്*പുളയാനാവുമെന്ന് തിരിച്ചറിഞ്ഞ് കൊണ്ട് അവയുംആ വഴിയിലേക്ക് കണ്ണുംനട്ടിരിക്കുന്നോ?എത്രയോ നേരംപാത ശൂന്യമായി കിടക്കുന്നു.വല്ലപ്പോഴുംചില ഏങ്കോണിച്ച രൂപങ്ങള്*മാത്രം.എന്നെ പോലെ എല്ലാംനഷ്*ടപ്പെട്ടവന്*,നിരാശയില്*മുങ്ങിയവന്* അല്പംപ്രതീക്ഷയുടെ നൈമിഷികമായ സൌഭാഗ്യത്തിന്* കാത്തിരിക്കാനാവുമെന്നത് തന്നെ എത്രയോ വലുതാണ്*..!അയാള്*ചിന്തിച്ചു.
> ...


kollaam prandan chetta...!!

----------


## Mattoose

> പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട എന്*റെ കണ്ണി മാങ്ങയ്ക്ക്,
> 
> മാമ്പൂ പൂത്ത കാലത്ത് നിന്നെ നായികയാക്കി മനസ്സില്* സ്വപ്*നങ്ങള്* പൂക്കാന്* അനുവദിച്ചത് ആണ്. ഇന്ന് ഈ നിമിഷം വരെ എന്*റെ മനസിന്റെ ചെപ്പ് തുറക്കാന്* ഒരു കരിയാപ്പിലെയും ഞാന്* സമ്മതിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. ശ്രമിച്ചു പരാചയപ്പെട്ടവര്* ദിവസവും വാങ്ങുന്ന കപ്പയുടെ കിലോ കുറച്ചപ്പോഴും ഞാന്* പതറിയിട്ടില്ല. പറഞ്ഞു വരുന്നത് എന്*റെ പച്ചക്കറി കടയുടെ വരവ് ചെലവ് കണക്കുകള്* അല്ല. എന്*റെ മനസ്സില്* നീ കാരണം ഞാന്* വെട്ടിയ പ്രണയത്തിന്*റെ കിണര്* ഒരിക്കലും മൂടാതിരിക്കാന്* വേണ്ടിയാണ് ഈ കത്ത്.
> 
> തക്കാളി പോലെ നീ ഉരുണ്ട് വന്നു ബസ് കയറുന്നതും , ജോലി കഴിഞ്ഞു തിരിച്ചു സുന്ദര ഭവനത്തിലേക്ക്* വെയില് കൊള്ളാതെ ചേന തണ്ട് പോലത്തെ കുടയുമായി നീ പോകുന്നതും കാണുമ്പൊള്* എന്*റെ മനസിലെ മഞ്ഞു തുള്ളികള്* എഴുന്നേറ്റു നിന്ന് പാടാറുണ്ട്. നീ ഒരിക്കലും അറിയരുത് എന്ന് കരുതിയ എന്*റെ പ്രണയം ഞാന്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് എന്*റെ പറമ്പിലെ പടവലങ്ങയുടെ വലിപ്പം കണ്ടിട്ട് അല്ല. അതിന്റെ ലാഭം ലക്ഷങ്ങളായി കൈയില്* വരുന്നതും കൊണ്ട് അല്ല. ഒരു പൂവന്* പഴത്തോട് തോന്നുന്നതിലും ആര്*ത്തിയാണ് എനിക്ക് നിന്*റെ സുന്ദര കൈകള്* കാണുമ്പൊള്*. നിന്*റെ സ്വരമഴ അനുഭവിക്കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല എങ്കിലും മരത്തില്* കിടക്കുന്ന പേരക്ക തിന്നാന്* വരുന്ന കുഞ്ഞി കിളികളുടെ ശബ്ദം എന്*റെ മനസ്സില്* എപ്പോഴുമുണ്ട്.
> 
> വെറും പാവയ്ക്കാ ആണെന്ന് നീ വിചാരിക്കുന്ന എനിക്ക് ധാരാളം ഗുണങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ട്. സര്*ക്കാര്* ഓഫീസുകളില്* പേപ്പര്* തിന്നു ജീവിക്കുന്ന , മറ്റുള്ളവര്*ക്ക് എല്ലാ രീതിയിലും ശല്യം സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്ന ഉരുളക്കിഴങ്ങുകളെ ഭര്*ത്താവിന്റെ സ്ഥാനത്ത് കുഴിച്ചിട്ടുട്ടെങ്കില്* ഒരു തൊരപ്പന്* എലി ആയി വന്നു എല്ലാത്തിനെയും ഞാന്* നശിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് ആണ്.
> 
> അത് കൊണ്ട് പറയട്ടെ! ഒരു മുട്ടയ്ക്ക് കോഴി ആകാമെങ്കില്* , ഒരു തേങ്ങക്ക് തെങ്ങ് ആകാമെങ്കില്* എനിക്ക് നിന്*റെ കാമുകനും ആകാം, ഭര്*ത്താവും ആകാം. എന്*റെ പ്രണയം അനുഭവിക്കാന്* നീ ഒരുക്കം ആണെന്കില്* ടാറിട്ട റോഡില്* കാരറ്റും, വെള്ളി കൊലുസ്സ്* ഇടുന്ന കാലുകളില്* വള്ളികളും കെട്ടാന്* എനിക്ക് കഴിയും. ഒരു കാബേജ് വാങ്ങാന്* നീ രണ്ടു പ്രാവശ്യം ചിന്തിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിക്കാത്തത് പോലെ എന്നിലെ പ്രേമം സ്വന്തമാക്കുവാന്* നീ ഒന്നില്* കൂടുതല്* ചിന്ധിക്കാന്* മനസിനെ അനുവദിക്കരുത്. . 
> ...


nalla prenayalekhanam...!

----------


## Sameer

> വഴിയരികില്*.
> 
> ദിവസവുംഅയാള്*വഴിയരികില്*കാത്ത് നിന്നു....
> 
> അവള്*വരും..വെയിലാറിയ വൈകുന്നേരങ്ങളില്*പതിവായി അന്തരീക്ഷത്തെയാകെ ഉന്മാദത്തിലാഴ്ത്തിയും ഭൂമിയെസുന്ദരമായ കാലടികളില്*പുളകിതയാക്കിയും വരും.ബാക്കിയായ നനുത്ത പ്രകാശമൊക്കെ കൊണ്ട് സൂര്യന്*അവളെ താലോലിക്കാന്*കൊതിക്കുന്നു..അവളുടെ ഉടയാടകള്*ക്കിടയിലൂടെ ഒന്നൂളിയിടാന്*കാറ്റ് നിശബ്*ദംമോഹിക്കുന്നു.
> 
> വഴിയരികിലെ പൊളിഞ്ഞു വീഴാറായ കല്ലു തിട്ടയിലേക്ക് പടര്*ന്ന് കയറിയിരുന്ന വള്ളിപ്പടര്*പ്പുകള്*പോലുംഎത്ര സുന്ദരമായിട്ടാണ്* പൂവിട്ട് നില്ക്കുന്നത് എന്നയാള്*കണ്ട് തുടങ്ങിയത് ആ കാത്തുനില്പ്പിലാണ്*!ഏതൊരു സാന്നിധ്യത്തിന്റെ സൌഭാഗ്യത്തിലാണ്* അവര്*ഹൃദയംതുറക്കുന്നത്?
> 
> ഇന്നെന്നെ പോലെ നെഞ്ചിന്റെ തുടിപ്പുകള്*ക്ക് അനുഭൂതിദായകമായ ആകാംഷയില്*പുളയാനാവുമെന്ന് തിരിച്ചറിഞ്ഞ് കൊണ്ട് അവയുംആ വഴിയിലേക്ക് കണ്ണുംനട്ടിരിക്കുന്നോ?എത്രയോ നേരംപാത ശൂന്യമായി കിടക്കുന്നു.വല്ലപ്പോഴുംചില ഏങ്കോണിച്ച രൂപങ്ങള്*മാത്രം.എന്നെ പോലെ എല്ലാംനഷ്*ടപ്പെട്ടവന്*,നിരാശയില്*മുങ്ങിയവന്* അല്പംപ്രതീക്ഷയുടെ നൈമിഷികമായ സൌഭാഗ്യത്തിന്* കാത്തിരിക്കാനാവുമെന്നത് തന്നെ എത്രയോ വലുതാണ്*..!അയാള്*ചിന്തിച്ചു.
> ...


super macha...nannayi ishttapettu
thudakkathile ayalude kathirippu vivarichathokke kalakki

----------


## Engineers

Branthan macha nalla sahityam ... :) kollaam !

----------


## Engineers

സ്വപ്നത്തില്* കണ്ട അതെ പെണ്*കുട്ടിയെ ഒരു നാള്* ജീവിത വഴിത്താരകളില്* കണ്ടു മുട്ടി. വിശ്വസിക്കാന്* മറന്നു പോയ ആ സമയത്ത് അവള്* എങ്ങോട്ടാണ് പോയത് എന്നും കാണാന്* കഴിയാതെ പോയി. സ്വപ്നങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും അവള്* വഴുതി വീണത്* എന്*റെ ഹൃദയത്തിന്*റെ സ്വര്*ണ കൂട്ടിലേക്ക് ആയിരുന്നു. ആ സ്വപ്ന സുന്ദരിക്ക് ജീവനുണ്ട് എന്ന് അറിഞ്ഞ നിമിഷം മുതല്* ലോകം എന്*റെ കാല്* കീഴില്* ആയിരുന്നു. ഒന്നും നേടാതെ തന്നെ ഞാന്* എല്ലാം നേടിയ അവസ്ഥയില്* ആയിരുന്നു.

സ്വതന്ത്രമായി പാറി നടന്നു പൂക്കളെ മാത്രം സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന ചിത്ര ശലഭങ്ങളോട് ഞാന്* എന്*റെ പ്രണയിനിയെ കുറിച്ച് ചോദിച്ചു. ഒരു നാള്* അവള്* പൂ ചോദിച്ചു എത്തിയ കഥ അവര്* പറഞ്ഞു. നിറങ്ങള്* നീരാടുന്ന ആകാശ ചെരുവില്* കൂടി അവള്* പറന്നു പോയപ്പോള്* കൂട്ടിനു പോയ കുഞ്ഞാറ്റ കിളികള്* അവിടെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. എന്*റെ പ്രണയം അറിയിക്കാന്* എല്ലാരും മത്സരിച്ചു മുന്നിട്ടു വന്നപ്പോളും സംശയത്തിന്റെ തീ നാമ്പുകള്* എന്നെ കുത്തി കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു. സുന്ദരിയായ അവളെ ഗന്ധര്*വന്മാര്* മോഷ്ടിക്കുമോ എന്ന ഭയം. ആരും സഹായിക്കാന്* ഇല്ലാതെ ഇരുട്ടിന്റെ കരങ്ങളില്* പെട്ട ഒരു കൊച്ചു കുഞ്ഞിനെ പോലെ ഞാന്* അറിയാതെ വിതുമ്പി പോയി.

കാണുന്ന അതെ നിമിഷം സന്തോഷ വര്*ത്തമാനം അറിയിക്കാന്* കുയിലമ്മ അവളുടെ ശ്രുതി മധുരമായ നാദം കടം തരാം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു. ഇലകള്* പൊഴിയുന്ന ആ മഞ്ഞു മാസ കാലത്ത് എന്*റെ പ്രതീഷകള്*ക്ക് നീളം കൂടുകയായിരുന്നു. ഒരു ശബ്ദം മാത്രം ആയിരുന്നു ഞാന്* ആഗ്രഹിച്ചത്*. ആ സ്വരത്തില്* പ്രണയം ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന് എന്*റെ മനസിനോട് ഞാന്* ആരും കേള്*ക്കാതെ മന്ത്രിക്കുമായിരുന്നു.

ദിനങ്ങള്* കടന്നു പോയി. ഞാന്* നട്ടു പിടിപ്പിച്ച ആ സുന്ദര സ്വപ്നത്തെ പിഴുതെറിയണം എന്ന് മനസ് ആഞ്ഞ്പിക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി. അതിരുകള്* കടന്നും വളര്*ന്ന ആ പ്രണയത്തെ നശിപ്പിക്കാന്* മനസ് തയാറെടുത്തു. അപ്പോള്* ആണ് ഒരു മന്ദ മാതുരന്* ചൂളം വിളിച്ചു എത്തിയത്. ദേവന്മാര്* പോലും കൊതിക്കുന്ന സ്വന്ദര്യമായി എന്*റെ പ്രിയ സുന്ദരി അതിനോടൊപ്പം അവിടെ വന്നിറങ്ങി. ആ നിമിഷം പ്രകൃതി പോലും എന്നെ നോക്കി അസൂയ പെടുന്നതായി എനിക്ക് തോന്നി. കുഞ്ഞാറ്റ കിളികള്* ല ലല്ലം പാടി. ഒന്നും മിണ്ടിയില്ല അവള്* എന്നോട്. ആരാ എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചതുമില്ല. പക്ഷെ എന്*റെ നാവില്* നിന്നും 'എന്*റെ പ്രണയിനി' എന്ന വാക്കുകള്* ഉച്ചത്തില്* പുറത്തു വന്നു. വാക്കുകള്*ക്ക് കൂട്ടായി കാറ്റിന്റെ തലോടലും ആയപ്പോള്* ആ ശബ്ദങ്ങള്* എല്ലായിടത്തും അലയടിച്ചപ്പോള്* ഒരു അടി എന്*റെ പുറത്തും കിട്ടി. പ്രണയത്തിന്*റെ തലോടല്* ഇത്ര വികൃതമാണോ എന്ന് ഞാന്* അവളോട്* സ്വമ്യതയോടെ ചോദിച്ചു. എട്ടാം ക്ലാസ്സില്* പഠിക്കുന്ന നിന്നെ തലോടുകയല്ല , താഴെ ഇട്ടു ഉരുട്ടുകയാണ് വേണ്ടത് എന്ന് അപ്പന്* ആക്രോശിച്ചപ്പോള്* ആണ് ഒരു കാര്യം വ്യക്തമായത്. സ്വപനത്തിന്റെ ഉള്ളില്* മറ്റൊരു സ്വപ്നം ഇടം തേടിയപ്പോള്* അറിയാതെ കാട്ടില്* പെട്ട് പോയതാണെന്ന്. ഏതൊരു പെണ്ണിനെ ഓര്*ത്താലും പ്രണയത്തിന്*റെ വികൃതമായ ആ ശബ്ദം എന്*റെ കാതുകളില്* മുഴങ്ങുന്നുണ്ട്.

----------


## Mattoose

> സ്വപ്നത്തില്* കണ്ട അതെ പെണ്*കുട്ടിയെ ഒരു നാള്* ജീവിത വഴിത്താരകളില്* കണ്ടു മുട്ടി. വിശ്വസിക്കാന്* മറന്നു പോയ ആ സമയത്ത് അവള്* എങ്ങോട്ടാണ് പോയത് എന്നും കാണാന്* കഴിയാതെ പോയി. സ്വപ്നങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും അവള്* വഴുതി വീണത്* എന്*റെ ഹൃദയത്തിന്*റെ സ്വര്*ണ കൂട്ടിലേക്ക് ആയിരുന്നു. ആ സ്വപ്ന സുന്ദരിക്ക് ജീവനുണ്ട് എന്ന് അറിഞ്ഞ നിമിഷം മുതല്* ലോകം എന്*റെ കാല്* കീഴില്* ആയിരുന്നു. ഒന്നും നേടാതെ തന്നെ ഞാന്* എല്ലാം നേടിയ അവസ്ഥയില്* ആയിരുന്നു.
> 
> സ്വതന്ത്രമായി പാറി നടന്നു പൂക്കളെ മാത്രം സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന ചിത്ര ശലഭങ്ങളോട് ഞാന്* എന്*റെ പ്രണയിനിയെ കുറിച്ച് ചോദിച്ചു. ഒരു നാള്* അവള്* പൂ ചോദിച്ചു എത്തിയ കഥ അവര്* പറഞ്ഞു. നിറങ്ങള്* നീരാടുന്ന ആകാശ ചെരുവില്* കൂടി അവള്* പറന്നു പോയപ്പോള്* കൂട്ടിനു പോയ കുഞ്ഞാറ്റ കിളികള്* അവിടെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. എന്*റെ പ്രണയം അറിയിക്കാന്* എല്ലാരും മത്സരിച്ചു മുന്നിട്ടു വന്നപ്പോളും സംശയത്തിന്റെ തീ നാമ്പുകള്* എന്നെ കുത്തി കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു. സുന്ദരിയായ അവളെ ഗന്ധര്*വന്മാര്* മോഷ്ടിക്കുമോ എന്ന ഭയം. ആരും സഹായിക്കാന്* ഇല്ലാതെ ഇരുട്ടിന്റെ കരങ്ങളില്* പെട്ട ഒരു കൊച്ചു കുഞ്ഞിനെ പോലെ ഞാന്* അറിയാതെ വിതുമ്പി പോയി.
> 
> കാണുന്ന അതെ നിമിഷം സന്തോഷ വര്*ത്തമാനം അറിയിക്കാന്* കുയിലമ്മ അവളുടെ ശ്രുതി മധുരമായ നാദം കടം തരാം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു. ഇലകള്* പൊഴിയുന്ന ആ മഞ്ഞു മാസ കാലത്ത് എന്*റെ പ്രതീഷകള്*ക്ക് നീളം കൂടുകയായിരുന്നു. ഒരു ശബ്ദം മാത്രം ആയിരുന്നു ഞാന്* ആഗ്രഹിച്ചത്*. ആ സ്വരത്തില്* പ്രണയം ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന് എന്*റെ മനസിനോട് ഞാന്* ആരും കേള്*ക്കാതെ മന്ത്രിക്കുമായിരുന്നു.
> 
> ദിനങ്ങള്* കടന്നു പോയി. ഞാന്* നട്ടു പിടിപ്പിച്ച ആ സുന്ദര സ്വപ്നത്തെ പിഴുതെറിയണം എന്ന് മനസ് ആഞ്ഞ്പിക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി. അതിരുകള്* കടന്നും വളര്*ന്ന ആ പ്രണയത്തെ നശിപ്പിക്കാന്* മനസ് തയാറെടുത്തു. അപ്പോള്* ആണ് ഒരു മന്ദ മാതുരന്* ചൂളം വിളിച്ചു എത്തിയത്. ദേവന്മാര്* പോലും കൊതിക്കുന്ന സ്വന്ദര്യമായി എന്*റെ പ്രിയ സുന്ദരി അതിനോടൊപ്പം അവിടെ വന്നിറങ്ങി. ആ നിമിഷം പ്രകൃതി പോലും എന്നെ നോക്കി അസൂയ പെടുന്നതായി എനിക്ക് തോന്നി. കുഞ്ഞാറ്റ കിളികള്* ല ലല്ലം പാടി. ഒന്നും മിണ്ടിയില്ല അവള്* എന്നോട്. ആരാ എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചതുമില്ല. പക്ഷെ എന്*റെ നാവില്* നിന്നും 'എന്*റെ പ്രണയിനി' എന്ന വാക്കുകള്* ഉച്ചത്തില്* പുറത്തു വന്നു. വാക്കുകള്*ക്ക് കൂട്ടായി കാറ്റിന്റെ തലോടലും ആയപ്പോള്* ആ ശബ്ദങ്ങള്* എല്ലായിടത്തും അലയടിച്ചപ്പോള്* ഒരു അടി എന്*റെ പുറത്തും കിട്ടി. പ്രണയത്തിന്*റെ തലോടല്* ഇത്ര വികൃതമാണോ എന്ന് ഞാന്* അവളോട്* സ്വമ്യതയോടെ ചോദിച്ചു. എട്ടാം ക്ലാസ്സില്* പഠിക്കുന്ന നിന്നെ തലോടുകയല്ല , താഴെ ഇട്ടു ഉരുട്ടുകയാണ് വേണ്ടത് എന്ന് അപ്പന്* ആക്രോശിച്ചപ്പോള്* ആണ് ഒരു കാര്യം വ്യക്തമായത്. സ്വപനത്തിന്റെ ഉള്ളില്* മറ്റൊരു സ്വപ്നം ഇടം തേടിയപ്പോള്* അറിയാതെ കാട്ടില്* പെട്ട് പോയതാണെന്ന്. ഏതൊരു പെണ്ണിനെ ഓര്*ത്താലും പ്രണയത്തിന്*റെ വികൃതമായ ആ ശബ്ദം എന്*റെ കാതുകളില്* മുഴങ്ങുന്നുണ്ട്.


 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## cinemabrantan

> kollaam prandan chetta...!!


Thanks..Mattettan




> super macha...nannayi ishttapettu
> thudakkathile ayalude kathirippu vivarichathokke kalakki


Thanks Sameer 




> Branthan macha nalla sahityam ... :) kollaam !


Thanks...ningaludethu vayikkan rasamund...

----------


## Engineers

Njangalude wayanad yathra... Webdunia selected my article... 

A journey to Wayanadu in rain | ??????? ???????????????? ?????

----------


## Mattoose

എന്*റെ പ്രണയകുറിപ്പുകള്*

തുടക്കം
ഹൃദയത്തില്* ഒരു
മിന്നാമിന്നി വന്നിരുന്നു
ഒളിഞ്ഞും തെളിഞ്ഞും
എന്നെ പ്രണയിച്ചു

റോസാപ്പൂവ്
ഞാന്* നീട്ടിയ
റോസാപ്പൂവില്* എന്*റെ 
ഹൃദയമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു
ഇതളടര്*ന്നാല്* ചോരപൊടിയുന്ന
ഒരു ഹൃദയം

പ്രേമലേഖനം
പ്രേമലേഖനമെഴുതുമ്പോള്*
നക്ഷത്രങ്ങള്* കൂട്ടിനുണ്ടായിരുന്നു
മറുപടി കിട്ടാതിരുന്നപ്പോള്*
കണ്ണീരും..

ചുംബനം
എന്*റെ ചുണ്ടുകള്* നിന്*റെ
ചുണ്ടിലലിഞ്ഞ നിമിഷം
ഞാന്* നിന്*റെ കണ്ണിന്*റെ കോണില്*
എന്*റെ പ്രണയം കണ്ടു

സ്വപ്നം
എന്നും ഉറങ്ങുവാന്*
ഞാന്* ആഗ്രഹിച്ചിരുന്നു-കാരണം
എന്*റെ സ്വപ്നങ്ങളില്* 
നീ എന്*റേതുമാത്രമായിരുന്നു

കവിത
നിന്*റെ വിരലുകള്*
എന്*റെ ഹൃദയത്തില്*
തൊട്ടപ്പോഴാണ്
എന്*റെ മനസ്സില്*
കവിത പിറന്നത്

ആകാശം
സൂര്യനേയും
ചന്ദ്രനേയും
ഞാന്* ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടില്ല
എനിക്കിഷ്ടം
നീയെന്ന ആകാശത്തെയാണ്

തിരമാല
*ഞാന്* തിരമാല
നീ കര
ഞാന്* കരയാകില്ല-കാരണം
എനിക്കെന്*റെ കണ്ണുന്നീര്*കൊണ്ട്
നിന്*റെ പാദങ്ങള്* കഴുകണം
അതിന് തിരമാലയാകണം ഞാന്*

മോഹം
എന്*റെ മോഹം 
ഒരു പൂമ്പാറ്റയായി വന്ന്
നിന്*റെ തേന്* നുകരണമെന്നല്ല
നിന്*റെ മാധുര്യമാകണമെന്നാണ്

ഒടുക്കം
ഒടുക്കം കീറിയ കടലാസു-
തുണ്ടുകള്* അഗ്നിതിന്ന്
ശേഷിച്ച ചാരത്തില്*
എന്*റെ കണ്ണുന്നീര്* പൊടിഞ്ഞു
അത് കാണാതിരിക്കാന്* നീയും
കാണാന്* ഞാനും മാത്രം

----------


## cinemabrantan

Mattettan :Wub:  :Wub:  :Good:

----------


## Engineers

kolaaam Mattettan ! ellaam nalla rasamundu...

----------


## National Star

super mattetta.....

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*ugrannn Mattettaaaaa*

----------


## Aromal

mattetta .......kollam

----------


## arunthomas

title baakkiyaya oru kavitha..
*മറക്കുന്നു ഞാനെല്ലാം* 
*മറക്കുന്നു...
ഞാന് വന്ന വഴിയിലെ
ചൂടേറ്റ മണ്ണില് 
മഴ പെയ്ത ശബ്ദം  ഞാന് മറന്നു..
ആ പ്രേമപുസ്തകതിന്താള്
മരിക്കവേ ഉണരുന്ന 
ഗന്ധവും ഞാന് മറന്നു...
സൗഹൃദം ആദ്യ മായെന്നെ 
പഠിപ്പിചോരാ  സ്നേഹിതന് 
മുഖം ഞാന് മറന്നു...
എന്റെ വിദ്യാലയ ചുവരുകള് തന് 
നിറം എപ്പോഴോ 
അറിയാതെ ഞാന് മറന്നു...
എന് പേര് മറന്നു,
ഞാനെന്നോ പഠിച്ചൊരു പാട്ടുകളും മറന്നു..
അലയുന്നു ഞാനെന്ന കണ്ണുനീര് തുള്ളി 
അതി നവസാന കണ്ണീരിനായി...*

----------


## Rohith

cool one arunthomas

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Oru Prethanubhavam*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran



----------


## Balram

> 


*ee prethangal enganeya parijayapedunnadhu...*  

thnx ponkunnamkaran..  :thumright:

----------


## Mattoose

> *Oru Prethanubhavam*





> 


  kudoos...! enikku ponkunnathe prethangale parijayappettal kollam ennund..! btw evida ee ponkunnam..?ponkunnam varkkye kettittund..!

----------


## Mattoose

*മടിയന്* ദാസപ്പന്* എന്ന അസാധു - തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് സ്പെഷ്യല്**



ഞാന്* ദാസപ്പന്*-മടിയന്* ദാസപ്പന്* എന്നാണ് നാട്ടുകാര്* വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്.അത് വെള്ളം ചേര്*ക്കാത്ത പരമാര്*ഥമാണ്.ചെറുപ്പം മുതല്*ക്കേ *ഞാനൊരു കുഴിമടിയനായിരുന്നു.മടി പിടിച്ച് എസ്.എസ്.എല്*.സി വരെ എത്തിയപ്പോള്* വയസ്സ് 23.പക്ഷെ മടികാരണം ഹാള്* ടിക്കറ്റ് വാങ്ങാന്* കൂടി ഞാന്* പോയില്ല.എസ്.എസ്.എല്*.സി പാസാവാത്ത എത്രയോ പേര്* ഉന്നതങ്ങളില്* എത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നു.പിന്നല്ലെ ഈ ദാസപ്പന്*-എന്നതാണ് എന്*റെ ഫിലോസഫി.പക്ഷെ ഇത് കേള്*ക്കുമ്പോള്* രമേശന്* മൂപ്പര്(അതായത് എന്*റെ അച്ഛന്*)പറയും-

എല്ലുമുറിയെ അധ്വാനിച്ചിട്ടാ അവര്* ഉയരത്തിലെത്തിയത്.പക്ഷെ മടിയനായ നീയോ..?

അതിനും ഈ ദാസപ്പന്*റെ കൈയില്* നല്ല ഒന്നാന്തരം മറുപടിയുണ്ട്.

എല്ലാരേം പോലെയാണോ അച്ഛന്*റെ മോന്* ദാസപ്പന്*.എനിക്ക് എന്*റേതായ ഒരു വ്യക്തിത്വം ഇല്ലേ..?ഞാന്* എന്*റെ വഴിയെ വലിയവനാകും

ഇങ്ങനെയൊക്കെയാണ് ഞാന്*.പക്ഷെ എനിക്കും നന്നാകണമെന്നൊക്കെയുണ്ട്.പ്രവര്*ത്തിയില്* കൊണ്ട് വരാനാണ് പാട്.മടി അത് തന്നെ.ഒരിക്കല്* ദാസപ്പന്* നന്നാകുമെന്ന് എന്*റെ മനസ്സ് പറയുന്നു..ഇനി ചിലപ്പോ അതൊരു തോന്നലാണോ..?ആ..ആര്*ക്കറിയാം.


രാവിലെ എണ്ണീക്കാന്* തന്നെ മടിയാണ്.ഒര് വിധം എണ്ണീറ്റാല്* തന്നെ പല്ലുതേപ്പും കുളിയുമൊക്കെ കഴിഞ്ഞു വരുമ്പോള്* ഒര് സമയമാകും.ജലം അമൂല്യമാണ് അത് പാഴാക്കരുത് എന്നലെ സര്*ക്കാര് പറയുന്നത്.ഞാന്* ഒരു വരി കൂടി ചേര്*ത്തു.ജലം അമൂല്യമാണ് അത് മലിനമാക്കരുത്.കുളിച്ചില്ലേലും ജീവിക്കാല്ലോ..!

പക്ഷെ ഒന്നുണ്ട്.ഭക്ഷണം.അതിന്*റെ കാര്യത്തില്* ഞാനെന്*റെ ഫിലോസഫികളെല്ലാം മടക്കി അലമാരയില്* വെക്കും.ഭക്ഷണകാര്യത്തില്* ഒരു മടിയുമില്ല.മൂന്ന് നേരം സുഭിഷ്ട ഭക്ഷണം..ഏമ്പക്കം..ഉറക്കം..കൂര്*ക്കംവലി..

അങ്ങനെയിരിക്കെയാണ് ആ ദിവസം സമാഗതമായത്.ജീവിതം മുന്നോട്ട് കൊണ്ട് പോകണമെങ്കില്* എന്തെങ്കിലും ജോലി ചെയ്തേ മതിയാകു എന്ന നഗ്നമായ സത്യം ഞാന്* അപ്പോഴേക്കും മനസ്സിലാക്കിയിരുന്നു.പക്ഷെ പത്താം ക്ലാസ് പരീക്ഷയെഴുതാത്തവന് അന്തസ്സുള്ള ജോലി ഏതേലും കിട്ടുമോ.ഇതൊക്കെ ഇപ്പോഴാണോ ദാസപ്പാ ആലോചിക്കുന്നത്-ഞാന്* എന്നോട് തന്നെ ചോദിച്ചു.പിന്നെയെന്ത് ചെയ്യും.അങ്ങനെയാണ് പഞ്ചായത്ത് ഇലക്ഷന്*റെ കാര്യം അറിയിന്നുത്.പഞ്ചായത്ത് മെമ്പറാകുക-കൊള്ളാം.കേട്ടിട്ടുതന്നെ ഒര് സുഖമുള്ള ഏര്*പ്പാടാണ്.പൊട്ടന് ലോട്ടറി അടിച്ചപ്പോലെ പ്രസിഡന്*റ് കസേരകൂടി കിട്ടിയാല്* കുശാലായി.അങ്ങനെ ഏതെങ്കിലും പാര്*ട്ടിയുടെ ചിഹ്നത്തില്* കേറിയങ്ങ് മത്സരിക്കാന്* തീരുമാനിച്ചു.ഒന്നും നടന്നില്ലെങ്കില്* സ്വന്തമായി ഒര് പാര്*ട്ടി തന്നെയങ്ങ് ഉണ്ടാക്കും.അല്ല പിന്നെ.നാട്ടുകാര്*ക്കിടയില്* ജോലിയും കൂലിയുമില്ലാത്ത പയ്യന്* എന്ന ഇമേജ് ഉള്ളത്കൊണ്ട് അത് സഹതാപമാക്കി വര്*ക്ക് ഔട്ട് ചെയ്യിപ്പിച്ചാല്* വിജയം സുനിശ്ചിതം.ഞാന്* മനക്കോട്ടകള്* മേയാന്* തുടങ്ങി.

"കരകാണാകടലലമേലേ
മോഹപ്പൂങ്കുരുവി പറന്നേ.."

എല്ലാത്തിനും അതിന്*റേതായ സമയമുണ്ട് ദാസപ്പാ..അങ്ങനെ എന്*റെ സമയം തെളിയാന്* പോകുകയാണ്.മെമ്പറായി കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* പിന്നെ കുശാലാണ്.ആണ്ടിനോ ചങ്കരാന്തിക്കോ പഞ്ചായത്തിലെ വീടുകളിലേക്ക് സന്ദര്*ശനം.വളിച്ച ചിരി ചിരിക്കണം.കരയണം.കുശലം തിരക്കണം.പിന്നെ എല്ലാ കുണ്ടറ നിവാസികളുടെയും കല്യാണം നടത്തിപ്പുകാരനായി നിന്ന് വയറു നിറയെ ശാപ്പിടണം.

അങ്ങനെ അങ്ങനെ പലതും ആലോചിച്ചുകൊണ്ടാണ് പാര്*ട്ടി ഓഫീസിന്*റെ പടി ചവിട്ടിയത്.പതിവിലേറെ തിരക്കായിരുന്നു അപ്പോള്* അവിടെ.എന്തായാലും പാര്*ട്ടി മീറ്റിങൊന്നും ആകാന്* വഴിയില്ല.മീറ്റിങ്ങ് വല്ലോം ആയിരുന്നെങ്കില്* ഇത്രയുംപേര്* കാണില്ലല്ലോ.കസേരകളെല്ലാം ഒഴിഞ്ഞുകിടക്കണ്ടതല്ലെ..ഇത് സംഗതി വേറേ എന്തോ ആണ്.

കൂട്ടത്തില്* മുശിഞ്ഞ ജൂബ ധരിച്ച ഊശാം താടിക്കാരനോട് ഞാന്* കാര്യം തിരക്കി.അയാള്* ആട്ടിന്* താടി തടവി നിന്നതല്ലാതെ കമാ എന്നൊരക്ഷരം പറഞ്ഞില്ല.ഇനി പൊട്ടനാണോ..?

എന്തായാലും എല്ലാര്*ക്കും എന്തോ വിഷമമുണ്ട്.സമരം നടത്താനും കല്ലെറിയാനും പിരിവുനടത്താനും പോകുന്ന ആവേശവും സന്തോഷവുമൊന്നും ആരുടേയും മുഖത്ത് കണ്ടില്ല.ഇന്നെന്താ ഇവര്*ക്ക് ചായേം വടേം കിട്ടില്ലേ..?

കാര്യം അതൊന്നുമല്ല.അതറിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* തമ്പുരനാണേ ഈ ദാസപ്പന്*റെ ചങ്കും തകര്*ന്നുപോയി.കാര്യം എന്താണെന്നു വെച്ചാല്* ഇവിടെ കൂടിയിരിക്കുന്ന ഞാന്* ഉള്*പ്പെടുന്ന കിഴങ്ങന്*മാര്*ക്കൊന്നും മത്സരിക്കാനൊക്കില്ല.സ്ത്രീ സംഭരണമാണു പോലും..എന്താ കഥ..

ഇപ്പോള്* ബാക്ക് ഗ്രൗഡില്* ചെകുത്താന്*റെ വയലിന്* വായനകേട്ടു തുടങ്ങുന്നു.

ഞാന്* റോഡിലേക്കിറങ്ങി നടന്നു.ഇനി എന്തു ചെയ്യും?ഈ ദാസപ്പനെ നന്നാവാനാരേം സമ്മദിക്കൂല്ല അല്ലേ.അങ്ങനെയെങ്കില്* അങ്ങനെ.തോല്*ക്കാന്* ദാസപ്പന്*റെ ജീവിതം ഇനിയും ബാക്കിയാണ് മക്കളെ..

അപ്പോഴാണ് പെട്ടെന്നൊരു ഐഡിയ മനസ്സില്* തെളിഞ്ഞത്.സ്ത്രീസംഭരണമാണെങ്കിലും ഇത് വരെയും മത്സരിക്കാന്* ആരെയും കിട്ടിയിട്ടില്ലാരുന്നു.എന്*റെ പദ്ധതി ഇനി പറയും വിധമാണ്.ആദ്യം പഞ്ചായത്തിലെ ഒരു വനിതയെ വശത്താക്കണം.എന്*റെ സ്വന്തം സ്ഥാനാര്*ഥിയായി നിര്*ത്തി മത്സരിപ്പിക്കണം.ജയിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* അങ്ങ് കെട്ടണം.ശിഷ്ടകാലം അവളുടെ ചിലവില്* സുഖജീവിതം.ഒരു പണിക്കും പോകണ്ട.എന്നെ അങ്ങ് സമ്മദിക്കണം.എനിക്ക് ദാസപ്പനെ കുറിച്ചോര്*ത്ത് അഭിമാനം തോന്നി.അടങ്ങ് മോനെ അടങ്ങ്..

ഇപ്പോള്* ബാക്ക് ഗ്രൗണ്ടില്* എ.ആര്* റഹ്മാന്*റെ സംഗീതം.
ഞാന്* നാളെ മുതല്* വനിതാമെമ്പര്* ഹണ്ട് തുടങ്ങാന്* തീരുമാനിച്ചു.

കാലത്തെ എണ്ണീറ്റ് കുളിച്ച്(ഇവനിന്നു കുളിച്ചോ-എന്ന മട്ടില്* അമ്മയൊന്നു നോക്കി)കുറിതൊട്ട് അലക്കിതേച്ച ഉടുപ്പുമിട്ട് പുറത്തേക്കിറങ്ങി.നന്നായി കുളിച്ചിട്ട് മാസങ്ങളായിരുന്നു.നേരെ പോയത് അന്നമ്മയുടെ അടുത്തേക്കായിരുന്നു.അവള്*ക്ക് പണ്ട് എന്നോടൊരു ലബ് ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു.അത് വേറൊന്നും കൊണ്ടല്ല.ആറാംക്ലാസില്* ഞാന്* രണ്ടും വെട്ടവും അന്നമ്മ ഒരു വെട്ടവും തോറ്റിരുന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്.അങ്ങനെ തോറ്റവള്*ക്ക് തന്*റെ നുകത്തില്* കെട്ടാവുന്നവനോട് തോന്നിയ ഇഷ്ടമാണ്.

അന്നമ്മ ഇപ്പോള്* ഒരു സോപ്പ് കമ്പനിയില്* ജോലിചെയ്യുകയാണ്.ഞാന്* അങ്ങോട്ടേക്കാണ് പോയത്.ഭാഗ്യം.അന്നമ്മ അവിടെ തന്നെയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.അന്നമ്മ എന്നെ കണ്ടതും ചാടി തുള്ളി അടുത്തേക്കു വന്നു.

"അന്നമ്മോ നീ പഴയതിനേക്കാള്* സുന്ദരിയായിട്ടുണ്ട് കേട്ടോ..എന്താ ഇതിന്*റെ രഹസ്യം"-
ഞാന്* ആദ്യത്തെ നമ്പരിട്ടു.

"ദാസപ്പന്* ചേട്ടാ ഇത് ഇവിടെ ആവശ്യത്തിനുണ്ട് കേട്ടോ"-
അന്നമ്മയുടെ മറുപടി.

"എന്ത്..?"

"സോപ്പ്..!"

"പോ..അന്നമ്മേ..അവളുടെ ഒര് തമാശ..ഇപ്പോഴും നീ ആറാംക്ളാസിലെ അന്നക്കുട്ടി തന്നെ..!നിനക്കോര്*മയിലെ ആ കാലം..?"

"പിന്നെ"

"കണക്കിനു ഒരു മാര്*ക്ക് കിട്ടിയതിന് നീ കരഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* പൂജ്യം വാങ്ങിയ ഞാന്* അല്ലേ നിന്നെ സമാധാനിപ്പിച്ചത്.."

അങ്ങനെ ഞാന്* ഒന്നിനു പിറകെ ഒന്നായി നമ്പറുകളിറക്കികൊണ്ടിരുന്നു.അവസാനം അന്നമ്മ സമ്മദിച്ചു-മത്സരിക്കാമെന്ന്.അവസാനം കാര്യം നടന്നിട്ട് അവളെ കെട്ടിയില്ലെങ്കില്* ദാസപ്പന്* ചേട്ടന്*റെ പേരെഴുതി വെച്ചിട്ട് ആറാംക്ലാസിന്*റെ വരാന്തയില്* നിന്നു താഴേക്ക് എടുത്തു ചാടുമെന്ന് കൂട്ടത്തില്* ഒര് ഭീക്ഷണിയും.ഞാന്* അത് കാര്യമായിട്ട് എടുത്തില്ല.

എന്തായാലും അടുത്ത ദിവസം മുതല്* പ്രചരണം പൊടിപൊടിച്ചു.നമ്മുടെ പഞ്ചായത്തിലെ അന്നമ്മ എന്ന ചുണക്കുട്ടിയെ അറിവിന്*റെ പ്രതീകമായ സ്ലേറ്റും പെന്*സിലും അടയാളത്തില്* വോട്ട് ചെയ്തു വിജയിപ്പിക്കണമെന്ന് അപേക്ഷിക്കുന്നു..അഭ്യര്*ഥിക്കുന്നു-ഞാനായിരുന്നു അനൗണ്*സര്*.തല്*ക്കാലം മടിയൊക്കെ മാറ്റിവെച്ച് ഞാന്* അടിമുടി വോട്ട് പിടുത്തം തുടങ്ങി.കരഞ്ഞും കാലു പിടിച്ചും പരദൂഷണങ്ങളുടെ കെട്ടഴിച്ചും വീമ്പുപറഞ്ഞും നാട്ടുകാരെ ഞാന്* പറ്റിക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി.



അങ്ങനെ ഇലക്ഷന്* റിസല്*റ്റ് വന്നു.വമ്പിച്ച ഭൂരിപക്ഷത്തില്* അന്നമ്മ ജയിച്ചു.ഞാന്* തുള്ളിചാടി.പടക്കം പൊട്ടിച്ചു.
ഒന്നും പറയണ്ട-അവള്*തന്നെ പഞ്ചായത്ത് പ്രസിഡന്*റുമായി.വിധിയുടെ വിളയാട്ടം..അല്ലാതെന്താ..!

പക്ഷെ..!

പെണ്ണല്ലേ..കാലുമാറി കളഞ്ഞു.അധികാരവും കസേരയും കിട്ടിയപ്പോള്* അന്നമ്മ തനി രാഷ്ട്രീയകാരിയായി.അവള്*ക്കിപ്പോള്* ഈ ദാസപ്പന്* ചേട്ടനെ അറിയില്ല പോലും.എന്തായാലും എന്നെ പറഞ്ഞാല്* മതിയല്ലോ..കൈകഴുകി വന്നപ്പോള്* ചോറില്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞതുപോലെയായി.

എന്ത് ചെയ്യും.തിരിച്ചൊരു പണികൊടുത്താലോ?വേണ്ട..ആണുങ്ങള്* അത്ര ചീപ്പല്ല.പക്ഷെ ഒര് കാര്യത്തില്* ഇപ്പോള്* സന്തോഷമുണ്ട്.ആരുമെന്നെ ഇപ്പോള്* മടിയന്* ദാസപ്പന്* എന്ന് വിളിക്കുന്നില്ല..!അങ്ങനെയെങ്കിലും മടി മാറി കിട്ടിയല്ലോ..!

കുറിപ്പ്.
സോപ്പ് കമ്പനിയിലെ തിരക്കിട്ട ജോലിക്കിടയിലാണ് ഞാന്* എന്*റെ ജീവിത കഥ കുറിച്ചത്.അന്നമ്മ പോയ ഒഴിവിന് എനിക്കിവിടെ ജോലി കിട്ടി.

എന്ന്
സ്വന്തം
ദാസപ്പന്*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> kudoos...! enikku ponkunnathe prethangale parijayappettal kollam ennund..! btw evida ee ponkunnam..?ponkunnam varkkye kettittund..!


*Ponkunnam Kottayam Jillayude Kizhakkan mekhalayanu........ ivde nalla mutu prethangal unduuuuuu eppol venkil vannal anubhavichariyaammm*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> *ee prethangal enganeya parijayapedunnadhu...*  
> 
> thnx ponkunnamkaran..


*ellam nalla sudha prethngal aneyyyyy
*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> *മടിയന്* ദാസപ്പന്* എന്ന അസാധു - തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് സ്പെഷ്യല്**
> 
> 
> 
> ഞാന്* ദാസപ്പന്*-മടിയന്* ദാസപ്പന്* എന്നാണ് നാട്ടുകാര്* വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്.അത് വെള്ളം ചേര്*ക്കാത്ത പരമാര്*ഥമാണ്.ചെറുപ്പം മുതല്*ക്കേ *ഞാനൊരു കുഴിമടിയനായിരുന്നു.മടി പിടിച്ച് എസ്.എസ്.എല്*.സി വരെ എത്തിയപ്പോള്* വയസ്സ് 23.പക്ഷെ മടികാരണം ഹാള്* ടിക്കറ്റ് വാങ്ങാന്* കൂടി ഞാന്* പോയില്ല.എസ്.എസ്.എല്*.സി പാസാവാത്ത എത്രയോ പേര്* ഉന്നതങ്ങളില്* എത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നു.പിന്നല്ലെ ഈ ദാസപ്പന്*-എന്നതാണ് എന്*റെ ഫിലോസഫി.പക്ഷെ ഇത് കേള്*ക്കുമ്പോള്* രമേശന്* മൂപ്പര്(അതായത് എന്*റെ അച്ഛന്*)പറയും-
> 
> എല്ലുമുറിയെ അധ്വാനിച്ചിട്ടാ അവര്* ഉയരത്തിലെത്തിയത്.പക്ഷെ മടിയനായ നീയോ..?
> 
> അതിനും ഈ ദാസപ്പന്*റെ കൈയില്* നല്ല ഒന്നാന്തരം മറുപടിയുണ്ട്.
> ...


*Coollllll mattettaaaa*

----------


## National Star

> *Oru Prethanubhavam*



eda ponkunnam koore yakshikathakal undu ennu paranju ithoraname ullallo..

pinne iniyum ithu polathe thanne aaanel ivide thanne itta mathi ketto  :Read:  :Read:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> eda ponkunnam koore yakshikathakal undu ennu paranju ithoraname ullallo..
> 
> pinne iniyum ithu polathe thanne aaanel ivide thanne itta mathi ketto


Undeda inim varunnud kidu kikidu yakshikathakal vayichal pedichu mullunna kathakallllllll  :rabbit:

----------


## National Star

> Undeda inim varunnud kidu kikidu yakshikathakal vayichal pedichu mullunna kathakallllllll



athu prethyekam * ittu ezhuthane.. ennal pinne mulliyittu vaayikaamalo :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## S.K

ithile kure sambavangal undallo...kurekkalamaayi ee bhagathekku vannittu...kollaam.....

----------


## Aromal

> 


baakki parayan ithevare avasaram aayille...?

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> baakki parayan ithevare avasaram aayille...?


udan bakki varunnud mashe.......innu thanne postiyekkammmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Aromal

> udan bakki varunnud mashe.......innu thanne postiyekkammmmmmmmmmmmmm


pretha kathakalodum pranaya kathakalodum vallatha ishtama...........

----------


## Mattoose

> pretha kathakalodum pranaya kathakalodum vallatha ishtama...........


gochu gallan...! :W00t:  :Sailor:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> pretha kathakalodum pranaya kathakalodum vallatha ishtama...........


mash kolamallo nale thanne idunnundu oru bheekara pretha katha innu busy ayipoyi............. :Basketball:

----------


## Aromal

> mash kolamallo nale thanne idunnundu oru bheekara pretha katha innu busy ayipoyi.............


last post ponkunnam ennu kandappo katha ittu ennu karuthi odi vannatha  :Gun Bandana:  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## daviidwilson

> thanks linaage ..!!
> 
> 
> 
> ayyo athu enikku arilla ..pblm undo appol ..??
> 
> 
> 
> appol novelukal ee ezhuthupurayilekku kshenikkunnu ..
> ...


ithinu vere thread undallo...better luck next tym

----------


## Mattoose

> last post ponkunnam ennu kandappo katha ittu ennu karuthi odi vannatha


 :Basketball:  :Basketball:  :Basketball:  :Basketball:

----------


## Mattoose

> ithinu vere thread undallo...better luck next tym


oho..ningalanalle admin ..! :Taz:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Njan aadyamayi police statinil kayariya katha...Pretha kathakal udan varunnathanu....(Aromal mashe njan ezhuthan thudangi..)*

----------


## National Star

> *Njan aadyamayi police statinil kayariya katha...Pretha kathakal udan varunnathanu....(Aromal mashe njan ezhuthan thudangi..)*


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

enthuvaadai ithu..

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> enthuvaadai ithu..


aaTine vantiyiTichappam poleesu pitichuuuuuu  :Cool:

----------


## Aromal

> *Njan aadyamayi police statinil kayariya katha...Pretha kathakal udan varunnathanu....(Aromal mashe njan ezhuthan thudangi..)*


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> 


*Thankss Masheeeee*

----------


## Aromal

> *Thankss Masheeeee*


aa police kaarane anweshichu onnoode poyalo

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

> aa police kaarane anweshichu onnoode poyalo


  sariya mashe....ellarum parayunnudu Pokam nnu but samayam kittande onnu pokanayitttttt  :Yoyu:

----------


## nasrani

> *Njan aadyamayi police statinil kayariya katha...Pretha kathakal udan varunnathanu....(Aromal mashe njan ezhuthan thudangi..)*


thanks ponkunnamkara.........thankalude ezhuthukal ellam nannavundu  :Hi: 
keralathile police stationil onnum kayariyitille??

----------


## thoovanathumbi

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Thankss thoovanathumbiiiiiii*

----------


## Mattoose

> *Njan aadyamayi police statinil kayariya katha...Pretha kathakal udan varunnathanu....(Aromal mashe njan ezhuthan thudangi..)*


 :Head Hurts Kr:  :Head Hurts Kr:  :Head Hurts Kr:

----------


## ballu

a boozer's charm......



Welcome to la la land .
entry restricted  for the privileged few who has it in them to b called a boozer .
so where does that put me ....not necessarily a boozer but have my share of gulps .


As some  legend have put it u don't need to have a reason to booze ....a sunset or sunrise is  good enough to b a starter .  small get together with my friends often land me in the company of  a bunch of  drunkards which can offer u the bestest of the hilarious evenings , mornings , afternoons or nights..whichever u prefer  that is  . 

don't trust me ....please feel free to ask someone who has been there and done that .

Such booze parties often end up having a victim , to put it colloquially ...paambu (snake) the one who hikes up the entertainment quotient with his kick ass frankness , dramatics and at times some on your face confessions .

that's something which has kept me glued  many a times . after all  what's that one thing which ticks a boozer making him shed his well preserved image as if it wasn't the real him . that's  when u r taken to  LA LA  land ..a place where one tries to b himself or may b what he actually  wants  to be .

From emotional outbursts to hard core abuses....funny snippets to embarassing truths ...    i have seen it all and of course experienced too.
ask me and i would say la la land make people more opinionated than they actually are . it's a free world where u don't carry any baggage and can let your hair down with much ease . one is not guarded to speak his mind or being judge mental with his choices .

It may break or make ties . there are times when u crack the mould letting others know what u are but  then it can also lead to a moment of awkwardness .

having said that i often wonder y does the victims take a U  turn the very next day . there would be never ending session of regrets , apologies and finally a warm hug .
So what about the previous rendezvous ...was it a act or a fiasco 
let it b the mysterious self  and that's most adorable thing about la la land . one is not taken seriously after a certain point and your are always forgiven for your harmless show .

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> *Njan aadyamayi police statinil kayariya katha...Pretha kathakal udan varunnathanu....(Aromal mashe njan ezhuthan thudangi..)*


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Mattoose

* ഓര്*മ്മയില്*  ഒരു ക്രിസ്തുമസ് രാവ്* 



"ഉണരു ഉണരു സോദരരേ.."

ഈ പാട്ടുംകേട്ട് ഞെട്ടിയുണര്*ന്ന് വാച്ചെടുത്ത് നോക്കിയപ്പോള്* സമയം 12.30  കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.ആരാണപ്പാ..ഈ നട്ടപ്പാതിരാക്ക് കടന്ന് പാടണത് എന്നായി  ചിന്ത.പക്ഷെ ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചു കേട്ടപ്പോള്* നല്ല പരിചയമുള്ള പാട്ട്.അതെ..അതു  തന്നെ.പത്തിരുപത് വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മുമ്പ് രാത്രിയില്* ഏകദേശം ഈ സമയത്തൊക്കെ  ഞാനും ബാലസംഘവും ഈ പാട്ട് നാടുനടുങ്ങണ ഒച്ചയില്* തൊണ്ട പൊളിഞ്ഞ്  പാടിയിരുന്നു.നല്ല തണുപ്പത്ത് മൂടി പുതച്ച് കിടന്നപ്പോള്* മനസ്സില്* മൊത്തം  ഒരായിരം ലില്ലി പൂക്കള്* വിരിയിച്ച് കുളിരോടെ,സുഖമോടെ *ഞാന്* ആ പഴയ കരോള്*  ഗാനം പാടി.സാന്താക്ലോസ് വേഷം കെട്ടി നടന്ന ആ കാലം ഓര്*ത്തെടുത്തു.

എനിക്കന്ന് പത്ത് പന്ത്രണ്ട് വയസ്സ് പ്രായം കാണും.ക്രിസ്തുമസ് അവധിക്ക്  സ്കൂള്* പൂട്ടി നില്*ക്കണ സമയം.വൈകുന്നേരങ്ങളില്* ഞങ്ങള്* വാനരസംഘത്തിന്*റെ  മീറ്റിങ്ങുണ്ട്.പിന്നെ ആകെ ബഹളമാണ്.ക്രിസ്തുമസിന് നാലഞ്ച് ദിവസം മുമ്പാണ്  ഞങ്ങള്* സാന്താക്ലോസ്,ഞങ്ങളുടെ ഭാഷയില്* പറയുകയാണെങ്കില്* ക്രിസ്തുമസ്  അപ്പൂപ്പന്* കെട്ടിയിറങ്ങാന്* തീരുമാനമെടുക്കുന്നത്.തീരുമാനം കൈക്കൊണ്ട്  കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* പിന്നെ തര്*ക്കമാണ്.കൂട്ടത്തില്* എല്ലാര്*ക്കും കെട്ടണം  സാന്താക്ലോസിന്*റെ വേഷം.അത് നടപ്പില്ലല്ലോ.ഒടുവില്* തര്*ക്കം മൂത്ത്  തമ്മില്* പിടിയും വലിയുമാകുമ്പോള്* കൂട്ടത്തിലെ ഒന്നൊന്നര തടിയനായ  ഒരുത്തനുണ്ട്,അവന്* കായബലത്തിന്*റെ പിന്*ബലത്തില്* ക്രിസ്തുമസ് പപ്പാഞ്ഞി  വേഷം പിടിച്ചു വാങ്ങൂം.ഞങ്ങള്* എലുമ്പന്*സ് *ടീം മനസ്സില്ലാമനസ്സോടെ അത്  സമ്മദിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യും.

വേഷം കെട്ടുന്നയാളെ തീരുമാനിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* പിന്നെ സാമഗ്രികള്*  ഒപ്പിക്കാനുള്ള ഓട്ടമാണ്.ആദ്യം തേടുന്നത് സാന്താക്ലോസിന്*റെ ചിരിക്കുന്ന  മുഖംമൂടിയാണ്.അതിന് അന്ന് 25 രൂപയോളം വിലയുണ്ട്.ഞങ്ങള്* അവരവരുടെ വീട്ടില്*  നിന്ന് 2ഉം 3ഉം രൂപയൊക്കെ വെച്ച് തെണ്ടി പിരിച്ച് 25 രൂപ കഷ്ടിച്ച്  തികയ്ക്കും.രണ്ട് വാനരന്*മാര്* അപ്പോള്* തന്നെ കടയിലേക്കോടി മുഖംമൂടിയും  വാങ്ങി വരും.25 രൂപയ്ക്ക് കിട്ടുന്ന മുഖംമൂടി വിലകുറഞ്ഞ ലോക്കല്*  സാധനമാണ്.അതിന്*റെ താടിയും മീശയുമുണ്ടാക്കിയിരിക്കുന്ന പഞ്ഞി ഇളകി അവലക്ഷണം  പിടിച്ചതുപോലെയാണിരിക്കുന്നത്.അത് ഒട്ടിച്ച് ശരിപ്പെടുത്തണം.പശ  വാങ്ങണമെങ്കില്* കുറഞ്ഞത് 5രൂപയെങ്കിലും വേണം.വീട്ടില്* ഇനിയും കാശിനു  ചെന്നാല്* ഓടിക്കും.അതുകൊണ്ട് വട്ടമരത്തിന്*റെ കറകൊണ്ട് (ഇന്നത്തെ തലമുറ  വട്ടമരം കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ടാകുമോ,എന്തോ..!)താടിയും മീശയും ഒരു പരുവത്തിലങ്ങു  ഒട്ടിച്ച് ഒപ്പിക്കും.

ഇനി വേണ്ടത് സാന്താക്ലോസിന്*റെ കൈയിലൊരു വടിയാണ്.വൃത്തിയായി അലങ്കരിച്ച  ഒന്ന്.നല്ല നീളത്തിലും കനത്തിലും ഒര് കമ്പ് വെട്ടി ചെത്തി മിനുക്കി  ഷേപ്പാക്കി വൃത്തിയായി തോരണമൊക്കെ ഒട്ടിച്ച് കമ്പിന്*റെ അറ്റത്ത് മുകളിലായി  രണ്ട് ബലൂണ്* കൂടി കെട്ടുമ്പോള്* സാന്താക്ലോസ് കൈയില്* കൊണ്ടു നടക്കുന്ന  വടി റെഡി.

അടുത്തത് സാന്താക്ലോസിന്*റെ കുപ്പായമാണ്.അത് ഒപ്പിക്കുന്നതാണ് വലിയ  തമാശ.നല്ല ചുമന്ന കളറിലെ കാലറ്റം വരെ നീളമുള്ള കുപ്പായമാണ് വേണ്ടത്.ഞങ്ങള്*  വാനരസംഘം വരുമാനമില്ലാത്ത,തൊഴിലില്ലാത്ത,സ്പോണ്*സര്*മാരില്ലാത  ്ത പാവം  കിടാങ്ങളല്ലേ.ഞങ്ങള്* കുപ്പായം എവിടുന്ന് ഒപ്പിക്കാനാണ്.അതിനും ഞങ്ങള്* വഴി  കണ്ടെത്തി.വാനരസംഘത്തിലെ ചുണക്കുട്ടികള്* അപ്പോള്* തന്നെ അടുത്ത വീട്ടിലെ  ചേച്ചിയുടെ അടുത്തേക്ക് ഓടും.

ചേച്ചി ചുവന്ന കളര്* നൈറ്റി ഉണ്ടോ..?

ഇല്ലല്ലോ..!

ചേച്ചിയുടെ മറുപടി ഇല്ല എന്നാണെങ്കില്* അടുത്തവീട്ടിലേക്കോട്ടമായി.നാലഞ്ച്  വീട് കയറി ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോഴേക്കും എവിടേലും ഏതെങ്കിലും വീട്ടില്* ചുവന്ന നൈറ്റി  കഴുകിയിട്ടേക്കുന്നത് കണ്ണില്* പെടും.എടുത്തോട്ടെ എന്നൊന്നും ചോദിക്കാന്*  നില്*ക്കില്ല.അതും പൊക്കി വാനരസംഘം വിജയശ്രീ ലാളിതരായി മടങ്ങിയെത്തും.

ഇനി വേണ്ടത് ഒര് തലയിണയും ഒരു ചുറ്റ് കയറുമാണ്.സാന്താക്ലോസിന്*റെ കുടവയര്*  സൃഷ്ടിക്കാന്* വേണ്ടിയാണിത്.തലയിണ വയറില്* ഫിറ്റ് ചെയ്ത് നന്നായി കെട്ടി  വെയ്ക്കും.കുടവയര്* റെഡി.

ഇത്രയും റെഡിയായി കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* അവസാന ഐറ്റത്തിനു വേണ്ടി ഓട്ടം  തുടങ്ങും.നാട്ടുകാരെ കള്ള ഉറക്കത്തില്* നിന്നും ഉണര്*ത്താന്* ഒരു ഡ്രം  ആവശ്യമാണ്.അതിന്*റെ ഭീകരമായ ഒച്ചകേട്ട് വേണം നാട് നടുങ്ങാന്*.ഒരു ഡ്രം  വാടകയ്ക്ക് എടുക്കണ കാര്യം ആലോചിക്കാന്* കൂടി  കഴിയുമായിരുന്നില്ല.250രൂപയാണ് ഇടത്തരം ഡ്രമിന് ഒരു ദിവസം വാടക.25 രൂപ  ഒപ്പിച്ച കഷ്ടപ്പാട് ഞങ്ങള്*ക്കറിയാം.അതിനും പരിഹാരമുണ്ടാക്കി.കൂട്ടത്തില്*  ഒരു വാനരന്*റെ അച്ഛന്* എക്സൈസിലാണ്.അവന്*റെ വീട്ടില്* ചെന്ന് വാറ്റ്  ചാരായം പിടിച്ച 2 കിടിലം കന്നാസുകള്* സംഘടിപ്പിച്ചു.പാവങ്ങളുടെ ഡ്രം റെഡി.

പിന്നെ രാത്രിയാകാന്* വേണ്ടിയുള്ള നീണ്ട കാത്തിരിപ്പാണ്.വൈകുന്നേരം 6 മണി  മുതല്* സാന്താക്ലോസിനെ ഒരുക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങും.ആദ്യം കുടവയര്* ഫിറ്റ് ചെയ്യണ  ചടങ്ങാണ് നടത്തുന്നത്.പിന്നെ ചുവന്ന നൈറ്റി അണിയിക്കും.അവസാനത്തെ ഡ്രസ്  റിഹേഴ്സല്* കൂടി കഴിയുമ്പോഴേക്കും സമയം 9 മണിയാകും.

9 മണിക്ക് കാഹളം മുഴങ്ങും.കന്നാസില്* കമ്പു വീഴും.ആരവങ്ങള്* തുടങ്ങും.നാട്  വിറകൊള്ളും.വാനരസംഘത്തിന്*റെ വരവ് മാളോരറിയും.

ഞാനായിരുന്നു സംഘത്തിലെ ആസ്ഥാന പാട്ടുക്കാരന്*.എന്*റെ ചീവിടുപോലുള്ള ഒച്ച  ഒരു വീട്ടില്* മുഴങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* അത് അടുത്ത പഞ്ചായത്ത് വരെ ചെന്ന്  വരവറിയിച്ച് തിരിച്ചു വരും.അത്രയ്ക്ക് കെങ്കേമമാണ്.

സാന്താക്ലോസുമായുള്ള യാത്ര ബഹുരസമാണ്.ഒരിക്കല്* നമ്മുടെ സാന്താക്ലോസ്  തടിയനെ പട്ടി കടിക്കാന്* ഓടിച്ചു.കൊടുത്തു സാന്താക്ലോസ് പട്ടിയുടെ  പള്ളയ്ക്കിട്ടൊരു കീറ്.പട്ടിയുടെ അണ്ടകടാഹം വരെ  കലങ്ങിയിട്ടുണ്ടാകണം.വേറൊരിക്കല്* സാന്താക്ലോസ് തുള്ളിക്കൊണ്ട്  നിന്നപ്പോള്* വയറ്റില്* കെട്ടിവെച്ചിരുന്ന തലയിണ അഴിഞ്ഞുപോയി.അവന്*റെ  ഒടുക്കത്തെ തുള്ളനിന് എന്*റെ വക ഒരു വിമര്*ശനവും ഞാന്* പാസാക്കി.ഞാന്*  ആരുന്നെങ്കില്* തകര്*ത്തേനെ എന്നൊരു വാല്*ക്കഷ്ണവും.

ചിലമാന്യന്*മാര്* ഗേറ്റ് തുറക്കില്ല.ഞങ്ങളെ പുച്ഛമാണ്.ആ വീടിനു  മുന്നിലായിരിക്കും ഞങ്ങളുടെ കലാപ പരിപാടികള്* പിന്നെ പൊടി പൊടിക്കുക.തൊണ്ട  പൊട്ടുമാറുച്ചത്തില്* ഞങ്ങള്* അവിടെ നിന്നു പാടും.

" ഉണരു ഉണരു സോദരരേ.."

രക്ഷയില്ലെന്നറിഞ്ഞാല്* കന്നാസിലിട്ട് കൊട്ടി വീട്ടുകാരെ പുകച്ചു പുറത്ത്  ചാടിക്കും.തെറി വിളിയും എത്രയോ കേട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു.cultureless peoples..!

ഇങ്ങനെയൊക്കെ എന്തു രസമായിരുന്നു കുട്ടിക്കാലത്തെ ക്രിസ്തുമസ്  രാത്രികള്*.പിരിഞ്ഞു കിട്ടുന്ന നാണയത്തുട്ടുകള്* കൂട്ടിവെച്ച്  ക്രിസ്തുമസിന് ഞങ്ങള്* കേക്കു വാങ്ങിക്കും.എല്ലാവരും ചേര്*ന്ന് അത്  മുറിക്കും.എന്നിട്ട് അയല്*പക്കത്തെ വീണ്ടുകളില്ലെല്ലാം വിതരണം  ചെയ്യും.കൂട്ടത്തില്* ഒരു ഹാപ്പി ക്രിസ്തുമസും പാസാക്കും.ജീവിതത്തില്*  ഇത്രയും സന്തോഷിച്ച ദിവസങ്ങള്* വേറെയുണ്ടായിട്ടില്ല.അതൊന്നും ഇനി തിരികെ  കിട്ടില്ലല്ലോ..!

കട്ടിലില്* കിടന്നുകൊണ്ട് വീണ്ടും ആ കരോള്* ഗാനത്തിന് കാതോര്*ത്തു.ഇപ്പോഴത്  കേക്കണില്ല.ആ സംഘം വേറെ ഏതോ ദിക്കിലേക്ക് പോയിട്ടുണ്ടാകണം.പതിയെ ഞാന്*  മയക്കത്തിലേക്ക് വീഴുമ്പോള്* ആ കരോള്* ഗാനം വീണ്ടും എന്*റെ മനസ്സില്*  ഉണര്*ന്നു..

"യഹൂദിയായിലെ ഒരു ഗ്രാമത്തില്*
ഒരു ധനുമാസത്തില്* വിടരും രാവില്*
രാപ്പാര്*ത്തിരുന്നു അജപാലകര്*
ദേവരാഗം കേട്ടു ആമോദത്തോടെ
അന്നു തിങ്കള്* കല പാടി ഗ്ലാറിയ.."

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> * ഓര്*മ്മയില്*  ഒരു ക്രിസ്തുമസ് രാവ്* 
> 
> 
> 
> "ഉണരു ഉണരു സോദരരേ.."
> 
> ഈ പാട്ടുംകേട്ട് ഞെട്ടിയുണര്*ന്ന് വാച്ചെടുത്ത് നോക്കിയപ്പോള്* സമയം 12.30  കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.ആരാണപ്പാ..ഈ നട്ടപ്പാതിരാക്ക് കടന്ന് പാടണത് എന്നായി  ചിന്ത.പക്ഷെ ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചു കേട്ടപ്പോള്* നല്ല പരിചയമുള്ള പാട്ട്.അതെ..അതു  തന്നെ.പത്തിരുപത് വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മുമ്പ് രാത്രിയില്* ഏകദേശം ഈ സമയത്തൊക്കെ  ഞാനും ബാലസംഘവും ഈ പാട്ട് നാടുനടുങ്ങണ ഒച്ചയില്* തൊണ്ട പൊളിഞ്ഞ്  പാടിയിരുന്നു.നല്ല തണുപ്പത്ത് മൂടി പുതച്ച് കിടന്നപ്പോള്* മനസ്സില്* മൊത്തം  ഒരായിരം ലില്ലി പൂക്കള്* വിരിയിച്ച് കുളിരോടെ,സുഖമോടെ *ഞാന്* ആ പഴയ കരോള്*  ഗാനം പാടി.സാന്താക്ലോസ് വേഷം കെട്ടി നടന്ന ആ കാലം ഓര്*ത്തെടുത്തു.
> 
> എനിക്കന്ന് പത്ത് പന്ത്രണ്ട് വയസ്സ് പ്രായം കാണും.ക്രിസ്തുമസ് അവധിക്ക്  സ്കൂള്* പൂട്ടി നില്*ക്കണ സമയം.വൈകുന്നേരങ്ങളില്* ഞങ്ങള്* വാനരസംഘത്തിന്*റെ  മീറ്റിങ്ങുണ്ട്.പിന്നെ ആകെ ബഹളമാണ്.ക്രിസ്തുമസിന് നാലഞ്ച് ദിവസം മുമ്പാണ്  ഞങ്ങള്* സാന്താക്ലോസ്,ഞങ്ങളുടെ ഭാഷയില്* പറയുകയാണെങ്കില്* ക്രിസ്തുമസ്  അപ്പൂപ്പന്* കെട്ടിയിറങ്ങാന്* തീരുമാനമെടുക്കുന്നത്.തീരുമാനം കൈക്കൊണ്ട്  കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* പിന്നെ തര്*ക്കമാണ്.കൂട്ടത്തില്* എല്ലാര്*ക്കും കെട്ടണം  സാന്താക്ലോസിന്*റെ വേഷം.അത് നടപ്പില്ലല്ലോ.ഒടുവില്* തര്*ക്കം മൂത്ത്  തമ്മില്* പിടിയും വലിയുമാകുമ്പോള്* കൂട്ടത്തിലെ ഒന്നൊന്നര തടിയനായ  ഒരുത്തനുണ്ട്,അവന്* കായബലത്തിന്*റെ പിന്*ബലത്തില്* ക്രിസ്തുമസ് പപ്പാഞ്ഞി  വേഷം പിടിച്ചു വാങ്ങൂം.ഞങ്ങള്* എലുമ്പന്*സ് *ടീം മനസ്സില്ലാമനസ്സോടെ അത്  സമ്മദിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യും.
> ...


thanks macha.. kidilam..

----------


## kallan pavithran

What is this mattettan? Onnum vayikan patunillalo

----------


## Mattoose

> What is this mattettan? Onnum vayikan patunillalo


padikkan school il vitta samayathu appurathe veettile maavil kallerinjum cinema kottakayil keri nadannappozhum orkkanamaarunu ithokke... :Dirol:  :Threaten:  :2guns:

----------


## Mattoose

> thanks macha.. kidilam..


thaanks macha...! :Yeye:

----------


## Tonny258

It's a amazing place where  I like it. I used to read books. But i have no time to do it.

----------


## Mattoose

ivide ippol aarum onnum ezhuthaarillee ..??

----------


## OPR Paraman

കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞേ ഇത് നീയാണോ - ഹാസ്യം ( ഭാഗം 1 )

നേരം പര പരാ വെളുത്തു . തറ തറാ വെളുക്കാന്* അറിയാത്തത് കൊണ്ടായിരിക്കുമെന്ന് കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു സമാധാനിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിച്ചു . ജനല്* തുറന്നു കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു പുറത്തേക്കു നോക്കി. ആഹാ .. അതാ കേള്*ക്കുന്നു പല തരം പക്ഷികളുടെ കല പില ശബ്ദം. ഏതൊക്കെ പക്ഷികള്* ആണെന്ന് കണ്ടു പിടിക്കാന്* കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു ഒരു ശ്രമം നടത്തി.

കുഞ്ഞിന്*റെ കയ്യില്* പിടിച്ചു കിണറ്റിന്* കരയിലേക്ക് വലിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് പോകുന്ന വഴി കുഞ്ഞിന്*റെ തലമുറകള്* പലതിനെയും തെറി വിളിക്കുന്ന പക്ഷി സാവിത്രി ആണെന്ന് ഉറപ്പിക്കാം. കാരണം ഈ കോളനിയില്* ഈ പക്ഷിക്ക് മാത്രമേ കാക്ക കാറും പോലെ ഉള്ള സമിണ്ട് ഉള്ളൂ . എന്തൊരു ഹമ്മിംഗ് ആണപ്പാ . ഇവളുടെ കൂടെ ആ കെട്ടിയോന്* പക്ഷി എങ്ങനെ ആണാവോ നില്*ക്കുന്നെ ..

കേട്ടിയോന്*റെ പുറത്തു ചെണ്ട കൊട്ടുന്ന പോലെ അടിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂര്* ഭരണിപ്പാട്ട് പാടുന്ന പക്ഷി രമണി ആണോ അതോ ജാനകി ആണോ? എന്തായാലും ആ ആള്*ക്ക് ഐഡിയ സ്റ്റാര്* സിങ്ങര്* സീസണ്* അയ്യായിരത്തി ഇരുനൂറ്റി മുപ്പതില്* പാടാന്* ചാന്*സ് കിട്ടും. അത്രയ്ക്ക് കേമമാണ്* താളവും ബോധവും.

ഉമ്മറ തിണ്ണയിലിരുന്നു മുറുക്കാന്* ഇടിക്കുന്ന മുതു കിളവിയെ പ്രാകുന്ന പക്ഷി ശാന്തമ്മ ആയിരിക്കും. ശാന്തമ്മ പക്ഷി ഉലക്കക്ക് പകരം ആ വല്യമ്മയെ ഉപയോഗിക്കാറുണ്ടെന്നാ പലരും പറയുന്നേ. എന്തിനു അതൊക്കെ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കണം ? നമ്മളായി നമ്മടെ പാടായി.

ആരാണ് കുഴല്* കിണറിന്*റെ അടുത്ത് ബക്കറ്റില്* വെള്ളം തെറിപ്പിച്ചു സാധകം ചെയ്യുന്നത്? ഓ ആ നാട വിര പോലത്തെ ചെക്കന്* വിക്രമാദിത്യന്* ആണ്. ആരാണാവോ അവനു ഈ പേരിട്ടത്. ആ പേരും അവനെയും കണ്ടാല്* സാക്ഷാല്* വിക്രമാദിത്യ മഹാ രാജാവ് പോലും വലിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന ബീഡി വലിച്ചെറിഞ്ഞു ഓടിപ്പോയി തൂങ്ങി ചാകും. അയ്യോ അവന്* സാധകം ചെയ്യുക അല്ലായിരുന്നോ? കുളിക്കാന്* മടി ആയിട്ട് അവന്*റെ ചേച്ചി സംഗീത അവനിട്ട് കൊട്ടുകയാണ് . കൊട്ട് കിട്ടിയ സന്തോഷത്തില്* വിക്രമാദിത്യ മഹാരാജാവ് എട്ടാം കട്ടക്ക് ഒമ്പതാം രാഗത്തില്* അലക്കുകയാണ്. എന്തൊരു കാറിച്ച. അവന്*റെ ചേച്ചി സംഗീത ഒരു പോക്ക് കേസാണ് . അവളെ ഒന്ന് വളക്കാന്* വേണ്ടി കുറെ പാട് പെട്ടതാണ്. അവസാനം ചെരുപ്പ് മുഖത്ത് കിടക്കും എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* മുഖത്തിന്* നാട്ടുകാര്* കരം കെട്ടുന്നുണ്ടെന്നു പറഞ്ഞു പിന്മാറിയതാണ്. പോക്ക് കേസല്ലെങ്കില്* പിന്നെ അവള്*ക്കൊന്നു വളഞ്ഞാലെന്താ? അതെങ്ങനാ കുടുംബത്തില്* പിറക്കണം പെണ്ണുങ്ങളായാല്* .

കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു പക്ഷി നിരീക്ഷണം മതിയാക്കി മൂരി നിവര്*ത്തു . കണ്ടമാനം സ്റ്റോക്ക്* ഉള്ളത് കൊണ്ട് ഉള്ളതില്* നല്ലത് നോക്കി നാല് കോട്ടുവാ വിട്ടു. യാതൊരു അഹങ്കാരവും കാണിക്കാതെ കൊട്ടുവാസ് അവരുടെ പാട്ടിനു ഇറങ്ങി പോവുകയും ചെയ്തു . പക്ഷെ കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു സ്വപ്നത്തില്* പോലും വിചാരിച്ചില്ല ആ പോയ കൊട്ടുവാസ് ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു കൊടും ചതി ചെയ്യുമെന്ന്. അല്ലെങ്കില്* അവര്*ക്ക് ഇറങ്ങി അതുവഴി അങ്ങ് പോയാല്* പോരെ? ഇറയത്തു ചാര് കസേരയില്* മടക്കു പിച്ചാത്തി മടക്കി വച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന പോലെ കുത്തി ചാരി ഇട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന വല്യച്ഛന്*റെ മൂക്കിലേക്ക് കയറി പോകണമായിരുന്നോ ?

" ഫാ ... ഉള്ള കള്ളും കഞ്ചാവും വലിച്ചു കേറ്റി കേറി വന്നോളും . മുടിയാന്* നേരത്ത് മുടിചൂര്*പ്പന്* കൊലച്ചുണ്ടായ സന്തതി. നീയൊന്നും ഒരു കാലത്തും ഗുണം പിടിക്കില്ലെടാ. തന്ത പോയ വഴിയെ നീയും പോകും. അതെങ്ങനെയാ മത്തന്* കുത്തിയാല്* കുമ്പളം മുളക്കില്ലല്ലോ "

നന്ദി നമസ്കാരം. രാവിലെ തന്നെ എം എസ് സുബ്ബലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ സുപ്രഭാതം കേട്ടാല്* പോലും ഇത്രയ്ക്കു ഐശ്വര്യം ഉണ്ടാകാനില്ല . എന്ത് സുന്ദരമായ പദങ്ങള്* . കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞ് അത് കേട്ട് കോരിത്തരിച്ചു. രോമാഞ്ചിക്കാന്* കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞിന്*റെ ദേഹത്ത് മരുന്നിനു പോലും ഒരൊറ്റ രോമം ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു. അതുകൊണ്ട് രോമങ്ങള്* ഒട്ടു ആഞ്ചിയതും ഇല്ല.

അല്ല ഈ തന്തപ്പിടി എന്തിനാ ഈ മത്തന്*റെയും കുമ്പളത്തിന്*റെയും പിന്നാലെ പോകുന്നെ? പഴഞ്ചൊല്ലുകള്* ഒക്കെ മാറിയ വിവരം മൂപ്പില്*സ് അറിഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ലെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു. ബ്ലടി പിത്തകാടീസ് . കണ്ട്രി ഫെല്ലോ . ഓള്*ഡ്* ടീത്ത് ലെസ്സ് കിഴവന്* മൂക്കണാഞ്ചി . " ദേ കിഴവാ ശീമ പോര്*ക്കെ . ചൊല്ലുകളൊക്കെ മാറി. മുരിങ്ങക്കാ നട്ടാല്* ചേന വിളയില്ലെന്നാ പുതിയ ചൊല്ല് " എന്ന് ഉറക്കെ വിളിച്ചു പറഞ്ഞു കിഴവന്* മൂപ്പിത്സിന്*റെ വിവര സാങ്കേതിക വിദ്യ ഒന്ന് പരിപോഷിപ്പിച്ചാലോ എന്ന് വിചാരിച്ചതാണ്. പിന്നെ അടങ്ങി. എന്തിനാ വെറുതെ മൂപ്പിത്സിനെകൊണ്ട് സ രി ഗ മ പ ദ നീ പാടിക്കുന്നെ? വേണ്ട.. ജീവിച്ചു പോയ്ക്കോട്ടെ ഓള്*ഡ്* മങ്കി തന്തപ്പടി .

എന്നാലും ഒരു കൊട്ടുവായ്ക്ക് ഇത്രേം പവറോ ? ഒന്ന് പരീക്ഷിച്ചു നോക്കാം. കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു വായുടെ മുന്നില്* കൈ കൊണ്ട് വച്ചു . കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞിന്*റെ കൈക്കുള്ള പ്രത്യേകത ആയിരുന്നു അത്. കൈ വായുടെ മുന്നിലേക്ക്* കൊണ്ട് വരാന്* സാധിക്കും. അതുപോലെ തല ചൊറിയുക, മൂക്കില്* വിരലിട്ടു തിരിക്കുക, ചെവിയില്* ചെറു വിരല്* കടത്തി പമ്പരം പോലെ കറക്കി ആത്മ നിര്*വൃതി അടയുക തുടങ്ങിയ മറ്റുള്ള ഒരാള്*ക്കും പറ്റാത്ത അഭ്യാസ മുറകളും കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞിന് വശമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.

കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു കയ്യിലേക്ക് ഊതി . എന്റമ്മച്ചീ .. ലോകത്ത് ഒരാള്*ക്കും ഇതുപോലൊരു ദുര്*ഗതി വരുത്തരുതേ .. ചുമരില്* ചാരി നിന്നത് രക്ഷയായി. അല്ലെങ്കില്* നാറ്റം കൊണ്ട് മറിഞ്ഞു വീണേനെ . എന്തായിരിക്കും ഈ നാറ്റത്തിനു കാരണം? കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു ഗവേഷണിക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി. ഗവേഷണത്തിന്*റെ അവസാനം കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു കണ്ടെത്തിയ കാരണങ്ങള്* ഇവയാണ്

1 . പല്ല് തേച്ചിട്ട് ഒരാഴ്ച ആയിരിക്കുന്നു
2 . ഇന്നലെ പട്ട ചാരായം ആണ് കുടിച്ചത്
3 . മേമ്പൊടിക്ക് താറാ മൊട്ടയും കഞ്ചാവും വലിച്ചിരുന്നു
4 . വാ കഴുകിയിരുന്നില്ല .

എന്തായാലും ഇന്നൊന്നു പല്ല് തേക്കണം. കുളിക്കണോ? വേണ്ട. അത് അടുത്ത ആഴ്ച മതി. കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു പല്ല് തേക്കാനുള്ള യന്ത്ര സാമഗ്രികള്* തപ്പാന്* തുടങ്ങി . കുറെ നേരത്തെ പരിശ്രമത്തിനു ശേഷം പഴയ പുസ്തകങ്ങളും തകര പാട്ടകളും കൂട്ടി ഇട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന മൂലയില്* നിന്നും ഒരു ബ്രഷ് കണ്ടെടുത്തു. വല്ല എലിയും വലിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് പോയതായിരിക്കും. ബ്രഷിന്*റെ പല്ലുകള്* കാണണമെങ്കില്* ഭൂതക്കണ്ണാടി വെച്ച് നോക്കേണ്ടി വരും. അത്രയ്ക്ക് ഫിനിഷിംഗ്. എന്തായാലും വേണ്ടില്ല. ഇനി പേസ്റ്റ് വേണമല്ലോ. ഇനി അതൊക്കെ തപ്പി നേരം കളയാന്* നേരമില്ല . തല്*ക്കാലം സോപ്പ് കൊണ്ട് അഡ്ജസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്യാം . അതിനു സോപ്പ് എവിടെ?

സോപ്പിനു വേണ്ടി ഉള്ള അന്വേഷണത്തിന്*റെ ഒന്നും രണ്ടും ഘട്ടങ്ങള്* കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങി വച്ചു. ഇനി വല്ല സി ബി ഐ യെകൊണ്ടും അന്വേഷിപ്പിക്കേണ്ടി വരുമോ എന്ന് ചിന്തിച്ചു അതെക്കുറിച്ച് ഗവേഷണിക്കാന്* വേണ്ടി തയ്യാറെടുക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് സോപ്പ് കണ്ടത്. കഴുക്കോലിന്*റെ മുകളില്* കൊണ്ട് വച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു പരട്ട എലി . അവനെ എങ്ങാന്* ഇപ്പൊ കയ്യില്* കിട്ടിയാല്* .. ഹാ ..

ബ്രുഷും സോപ്പും എടുത്തു കുളിമുറിയിലേക്ക് കയറി. ബ്രഷ് കൊണ്ട് സോപ്പിനു നോവാത്ത രീതിയില്* രണ്ടു തൊണ്ട് തോണ്ടി. എന്നിട്ട് പല്ല് തേക്കാന്* ആരംഭിച്ചു . മുഖം കഴുകി വീണ്ടും മുറിയിലെത്തി.

പുറത്തു കാക്കകള്* കാറുന്നു. കുയിലുകള്* കൂകുന്നു. മൂങ്ങകള്* മൂങ്ങുന്നു. കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞിന് അതിലേക്കൊന്നും ശ്രദ്ധ കേന്ദ്രീകരിക്കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല. ആകെ അസ്വസ്ഥനാണ് കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞ് . ഭാവിയെക്കുറിച്ച് ആലോചിച്ചിട്ട് ഒരു ഇതും പിടിയും കിട്ടുന്നില്ല. ചായക്ക്* പലഹാരം ഇഡ്ഡലി ആണോ അതോ ദോശ ആണോ. ഇനി അതിനു ചമ്മന്തി ആണോ സാമ്പാര്* ആണോ? ചിന്തിച്ചിട്ട് ഒരു അന്തവും കുന്തവും ഇല്ല . അന്തവും കുന്തവും പിന്നെ പണ്ടേ ഇല്ലാത്തത് കൊണ്ട് അതെക്കുറിച്ച് ഗവേഷണിക്കാന്* തല്*ക്കാലം കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞ് താല്പര്യം എടുത്തില്ല . അടുക്കളയില്* കയറി സൌമ്യമായി അമ്മയെ വിളിച്ചു

" അമ്മേ ....................... "

മാതാജി തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കി . നില്*ക്കുന്നല്ലോ തന്*റെ സീമണ്ട ഫുത്രന്* . കടിഞ്ഞൂല്* സന്തതി. അവസാന കാലത്ത് തനിക്കു വായ്ക്കരിയിടാനും കൊള്ളി വെക്കാനും ദൈവം തന്ന അരുമ സന്താനം . സദ്* ഗുണ സമ്പന്നന്* , വായില്* വിരലിട്ടാല്* കടിക്കാത്തവന്* ... മകനെ നോക്കും തോറും മാതാജിക്ക് രോമാഞ്ചം . ആഹ്ളാദം ആമോദം .... സന്തോഷം കൊണ്ട് അമ്മച്ചിക്ക് പള്ളിയില്* പോയി ഒരു പാട്ട് കുര്*ബാനയോ പള്ളിപ്പെരുന്നാളോ വരെ നടത്തിയാലോ എന്ന് ആശ തോന്നി.

" തള്ളേ .... എന്ത് കാഴ്ച കണ്ടോണ്ടു നിക്കുവാ ? വെശന്നിട്ടു പാടില്ല. വല്ലതും തിന്നാന്* ഇരിപ്പുണ്ടെങ്കില്* താ "

മകന്*റെ തിരു വചനങ്ങള്* കേട്ട് മാതാജിയുടെ മനസ് നിറഞ്ഞു . പള്ളിപ്പെരുനാളും പാട്ട് കുര്*ബാനയും എന്ന ആശകള്* ശൂ .... എന്ന് കൈകൊട്ടി പാടിക്കൊണ്ട് ഇറങ്ങി പോകുന്നത് മാതാജി വിഷമത്തോടെ നോക്കി നിന്നു.

മകന് മുണുങ്ങാന്* ദോശയും ചമ്മന്തിയും വിളമ്പി. മാതാജി ഇന്*റെര്* നാഷണല്* കാര്യമായ പശുവിനു കാടി കൊടുക്കുക എന്ന അതി ഭീകരമായ പ്രശ്നത്തിന് പരിഹാരം ഉണ്ടാക്കാന്* വേണ്ടി ഇറങ്ങിപ്പോയി. വയറു നിറച്ചു മുണുങ്ങി നാലഞ്ചു സുന്ദരന്* എമ്പക്കങ്ങളും വിട്ടു കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞ് ഇറങ്ങി നടന്നു .

അതെ കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞിന്*റെ ജീവിതത്തിലെ ഒരു ദിവസം തുടങ്ങുകയാണ് .

( തുടരും )

----------


## maryland

thanks narasingam...
continue writing....

----------


## snehithan

*ഒടുക്കം*

നമ്മുടെ പ്രണയാംബരത്തിലെ
ശേഷിച്ച ചുവപ്പും
മായുന്നതിനു മുമ്പേ,

നമ്മുടെ
നീല  തടാകത്തിലെ 
ഒടുക്കത്തെ ഉറവയും
വറ്റുന്നതിനു മുമ്പേ,

നമ്മുടെ ചങ്കിലെ
ഗദ്ഗദ പക്ഷിയുടെ
അവസാന മിടിപ്പും
നിലക്കുന്നതിനു മുമ്പേ

എന്*റെ ഞരമ്പുകളില്*
ഉറക്കമില്ലാതെ ഒഴുകിയ പ്രണയനദി....

നിന്നെ ഞാന്*
ഏതു മണ്*കുടത്തിലോതുക്കും ?

----------


## Rohith

kollam snehithan....

----------


## Tipper Vasu

Is there any LIFE after break-up???
May 3 2009: it was a special day for me a year before. But things were changed much in this one year. Our calls were not as long as before, I had not seen her since one month (it not more but for me it was like ages), our conversation was not as good as before. In fact it was not at all a conversation it was just me who was speaking all the time, she used to only yell at me, at times SHOUT. But it was fine it was my sweet girl who was doing it and moreover I deserved it I suppose.
Things between us were already screwed up, I had asked her to meet me for one last time (off course I had said lie to her that it would be last time) I had no intention in loosing her this early. I just wanted have a good long conversation with her and say whatever I have done (she calls it as irritation, torture etc) that was only because I “LOVED” her like anything in my LIFE and I cant afford to loose her. And somehow clear all the misunderstandings and try to move smoothly. But (the same “BUT” which always comes in between us) she dint agreed to meet . she said we will speak in phone itself. I somehow how convinced her to meet, she said she will meet at 3:30. I was happy for that, she had agreed to meet me !!!!!!!!!!!!!. I messaged her in noon only to hear that she will meet me at 5 PM. I couldn’t have argued again for that, so I said “okay”. I called her at 4:30 I was greeted with a beautiful girl’s voice “The person you have called has not replied.. please call again later.. Thank you” . I wonder whether the girl’s voice was trying to say “Please don’t keep on calling her and give trouble… Please move on in LIFE”. I tried her again few more times but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I was kinda angry and frustrated, I decided to go to dharwad itself so that it wont take much time for me to reach there when she calls. I was riding my bike and I tried her calling again. This time there was again a beautiful voice but not the Vodafone girl’s it was from the most beautiful girl in this world, it was her ““aaaaaa” (her name)”. Yes she picked this time, I said what’s wrong u said u will meet at 5 its already 6. She gave a reason that few of her relatives had come to home so couldn pick the call and also said she couldn meet me :(. That made me a bit angry but I controlled (may be i was not angry or else I would have yelled at her) and said I already reached Dharwad so please come and meet for few minutes. She was surprised hearing that. She finally said she will meet and asked to come near a hotel “Mytri palace”. That was the hotel where we had been for our first “DATE”. I reached near the hotel and called her she said to come near her home. I was so happy that I rushed with my bike to her house and stood just few meters from her house. After waiting for some time, she came with her pep. She was still far but my face started glowing, my tears stopped, my face had a smile a bigggg smile. God !!!!!!!!!! that was the most amazing moment. She was looking beautiful. She had worn a white kurta which again I donno whether the dress made her look more beautiful. She came near me and said “come lets go”. I said we will go to some restaurant. She said “no I don’t have that much time, we ll go to some other place and speak”. Again I couldn’t have argued much with her. We both were riding. I was keep on looking her she had gone a bit lean, I said her “you have become lean” she gave a wonderful smile. Finally we reached some place it was bit isolated area. I parked my bike she was still sitting on her pep. When I stood in front of her she was looking beautiful then ever. My mind was always raising questions “ How I should leave this girl, How I should forget this sweet girl… I mean simply how ???? isn’t it difficult for me ? doesn’t she know it I cant be without her? Did she forget everything about us? Is it easy for her to do that? Or is it REALLY tough for me to accept that?”. These questions in my mind are still just a question for me. But I realized later that some question’s in LIFE should be left unanswered. We simply cant find answer for them.
With those question’s I started speaking to her. First thing I said to her was about how sweet she was looking that day. Then later I started explaining her why I call her so much and why I irritate her. The reason was only one “I LOVED her like helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll” (I can type millions of “L” in “hell” because I really loved her a lot). I convinced her to my maximum which I could. But (here comes another “BUT”) she said many things but to summarize
“Everthying is over between us. We both cant be happy together. There is no understanding between us. I was not COMMITED to you so how can you expect things to work out again?. Its better treat me as only friend and move on in your LIFE. Please don’t torture me. In another year my parents will search a guy for me, what you will do then? For how many days you will shed tears? how should your parents feel? Do they deserve that? How can you spoil your LIFE just for a girl? Please leave me I will be happy even you will be. In future if you get a girl it shouldn’t bother me and if I get a guy it shouldn’t bother you.”
She said it so casually but I couldn’t take it as easily as she said. As she was speaking things which ran in my mind (I should say devils mind)….
“Everthying is over between us (atleast she agreed that there was something between us). We both cant be happy together (were we not happy for 2 bludy years). There is no understanding between us (this is true I always was the person who used to ask sorry, no matter mistake is mine or her’s). I was not COMMITTED to you so how can you expect things to work out again? (what if she was COMMITTED, what would have she given me reason to break up). Its better treat me as only friend and move on in your LIFE (It’s so easy for girls to say that about “moving on”). Please don’t torture me (I agree!!!!). In another year my parents will search a guy for me, what you will do then? (I guess I will convince your parents for me) For how many days you will shed tears? (As long as I am alive) how should your parents feel? Do they deserve that? (I don’t know about deserving part , but they would be happy to see you with me. Please come back :( ) How can you spoil your LIFE just for a girl? (Did I really spoiled my LIFE?) Please leave me I will be happy even you will be ( I don’t about you but I wont be happy for sure). In future if you get a girl it shouldn’t bother me and if I get a guy it shouldn’t bother you. (Ah!!!!!!!!!!!! Warning me for the future)”
That was it, we spoke few more stuff but at the end the conclusion was clear she dint wanted an relationship with me. But I was happy at least I had cleared all the misunderstanding. We both had spoken happily after long time (even though it dint well for me, but somewhere deep in my heart I was happy:) ). It was already around 7:30 I was getting call from my dad. So she said we will go. In entire conversation the good thing was she was smiling, which made me too smile. After few minutes we decided to leave. While going she said “take care of your self. You have gone dark and lean have food properly. Don’t keep on shedding tears for me. Ride carefully and message me once you reach home. Happy journey byeeeeee”. That was the last time I saw her. That was the last time I spoke to her face to face. That was the last time she spoke to me sweetly. That was bludy last time :( :( I can still remember the entire scene when she said me “bye” and went on her pep. At that point of time I never thought that would be last.
I wonder why she was looking so beautiful that day, wonder why she was giving her sweet smile while speaking, wonder why she agreed to speak to me, wonder why she had worn new dress, wonder why she said ride bike carefully, wonder why she said take care of yourself. Was that because that was the last time? Indicating to remember all these when she leaves me? did she still wanted to be my friend? her best friend? Close friend? Or was that GOD gave me a chance to see her beautiful and smiling for last time and keep the same image for rest of my LIFE ?
May 3rd again remained as a special day in my so called “LIFE”.
Frankly speaking I was happy for the conversation which we had. I was returning to Bangalore with a smile on face. I messaged her thanking her for wonderful evening and saying I will try to follow what all she said.
After returning from Hubli, I guess I had changed a lot (although she dint feel it so). I was calling her less number of times was trying to just speak to her in messages. Trust me it was the most difficult thing to do. I managed to be happy for what I was going through even if she was not able to speak I would try not to cry and not TORTURE her. The same thing continued for few more days, at times we both spoke sweetly and most of the times she ended up yelling and I ended up shedding tears.
Finally a day came May 26th. We were chatting casually around 11PM. The message from the other end stopped. I sent her few more messages but no reply. It was around 11:30 I decided to give her miss call (which I usually do if she wont reply, the bad habit of mine). I dialed her number the same beautiful voice of Vodafone girl greeted me “The Vodafone number you called is presently busy, Please stay on the line or call again later… Thank you”. It was “waiting”. I first thought she might be speaking with her friends as it was late night. After 10-15 minutes I again tried. Again the same girl’s voice. Now my devil’s mind started giving me scary thoughts and questions. Whom she is speaking to? With her cousins ? is someone’s birthday? Is her mom using her cell? Or is she speaking with a guy (may be boy friend)?. The last question was enough for my mind to raise few more questions. I again tried her calling, “waiting”. I again tried after 2 minutes “waiting”. Waiting … waiting … waiting!!!!!!!!!! And then I decided to do something (which led to finish EVERYTHING between us). I decided to call the guy whom I was suspecting that she was speaking with. I dialed his number ( I was praying for his number not to come as waiting. If it was “waiting” then I knew that there would be nothing left between me and her ). Fortunately or unfortunately I was greeted again with the same girl saying “The Vodafone number is busy .. please stay on the line …………..”. That’s it took no time for my eyes to fill with tears, it took no time for me to come with the conclusion that she has gone far, it took no time for me to think I have been kicked by her, it took no time for me to realize that I have lost her. But it took time for my tears to get dry and it took time for my heart to fill with anger replacing all the LOVE which I had filled with.
I dialed her number again ”waiting”. My anger was way above the sky. After few minutes I dialed again, there was no beautiful voice to greet me, and the voice which greeted me with “hello” no longer felt beautiful. She had picked the call. My anger had came down from sky to the ceiling of my room. I just asked her with whom she was speaking. She said “ I was speaking to my cousin”. The ceiling high anger made me to ask the same question again, this time a bit rude. I also said that ”I know with whom you were speaking”. She said “I was speaking with @$%^&*!%. It was long time since he spoke that’s why was speaking ”. I said “how come you forgot, even I dint speak to you after long time. In fact I will be waiting entire day to just speak for few minutes and you speaking with him at this time this long”. She defended herself by giving her own reasons. But I was clear enough that she no longer liked me, she had lost interest in me and replaced me with the other guy just because I irritated her for few months, was that a fair decision? . After all ”LOVE for a person always remain, if you LOVE the person when the person behaves bad more then when a person behaves good to you”. She missed it but I always kept the LOVE inside my heart, strong. I agree that I reacted badly when things where not going well, but replacing me so soon?. She knew that I am the person who is waiting, crying to speak to her, but (again the same “BUT”) she couldn’t see my tears, she couldn’t understand my feelings. She didn’t valued me, my feelings, my tears.
We fought for more then an hour till the clock was ticking near to 1AM. But nothing was changed my anger was still up on the ceiling and few tears had already rubbing my cheeks. The tears were just because you LOVE her, and anger just because you cant find your LOVE back. Crazy LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!. After some time she started crying and said “please “XXXXXX” (MY NAME).. please go away from my LIFE… I really cant take it anymore… please please….”. She cried a lot I couldn’t take it anymore, I said some few stuffs to her and kept the call.
After the call my anger had got down, may be to the floor, and that’s when my pillow got wet completely with my tears. I cried a lot again raising questions “what was lacking in me? Didn’t I LOVED her more then myself? How can she leave me like this? Why she is leaving me? Why ? why ?. I really don’t know when I slept with those question running in my mind. But the sleep was not that long it was for few hours. I woke up at 7 and decided not to go office. I tried to sleep again but couldn’t . I then realized that finally a day has come to leave her, to forget her. But was not sure of how I can do it.
It was around 8:30 AM I called her, I was left with only the beautiful Vodafone girl voice. And then after few minutes I called the same guy to whom she was speaking the previous night. He dint pick the call. After sometime she messaged me saying she will speak later (surprisingly I was not happy). After some time the guy called me. As he was my friend in college we just had few casual talks. I then started the serious talks saying “listen there is some problem going on between me and her”. He said “I know it, she said me this morning”. The previous night fight had already reached him. He then said what all wrong stuff which I had done to her. Which then made me say why I have done all that. He then asked me “was she committed to you? Did you get any positive response from her?” I was shocked by hearing the word “positive response”:). (How could I think about “COMMITMENT and positive response” when our relationship had reached beyond that). And why I should tell this guy about all that? But the guy said “see “XXXXXX” (MY NAME), she has treated as one of her best and close friend. But you have mistaken it to some different thing. Its better if you guys be as friend and don’t trouble her henceforth”. That made my anger which was lying on floor to reach up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I explained him what kind of friends we were and also said him that cant be only friendship it was far more then that. I don’t whether he was surprised or shocked but I guess he dint believed me. I rather never bothered whether he believed it or not. I then asked “what’s going on between you both?”. He said “we are just friends!! I treat her as only friend but I think she has something, because I see some positive response from her”. That was the last thing I wanted to hear about my girl. I felt that her value has gone so down that she is making to feel some guy that she giving “positive response” towards him. Bludy hellll “positive response” . What was the response for me then? Cant I call it as a positive response? Her so called “positive response” was 100 times more then what that guy was sensing. How can she never sense that the two responses, didn’t she thought of me? Didn’t she compared the “positive response” towards me? . Crazy :) he just said few more stuffs and we ended the call.
After an hour I called her, she picked the call. She was almost down. The first thing I said to her was ““aaaaaa” (her name) you made a biggest mistake of your LIFE by being my friend. I really did bad for you”. We kept on speaking about the same thing again and again. She used the word “COMMITMENT” and I tried to explain how she was committed to me. But (here it comes again) she dint agreed, she pointed my mistakes and keep on pointing and hurting me. No wonder that tears from eyes were not ready to stop. There was her friend with her. I spoke to her and said what all had happened. But crazy girls everyone is asking whether she was “COMMITTED” to you. I really don’t understand whether saying to person that “I am committed to you” is necessary. It’s not the matter about saying it, it shows in our relationship, it appears in our eyes, in our body language, in the words which we speak. Was I wrong in my thinking? Do I had to ask her to say the bludy word from her mouth? What if she had done if she had said that? Was I supposed to take her sign on bond paper saying she is committed to me?. No! The matter was clear enough she dint had any feelings left for me. Off course she had feelings for me before but she dint made it strong, rather I dint allowed her to make it strong. I could have made her to miss me and realize her feelings towards me. But it was late in fact it was too late, things had turned really bad.
I spoke to her friend and said everything about our relationship. I don’t know whether she believed me or not but she tried to convince me that “you cant get your girl back now, she has nothing left for you”. These things very doing nothing but hurting me, hurting deep inside my heart. After some time again I spoke to her (“aaaaaa” (her name)). This time we dint fight which doesn’t mean that things got normal, we had good talks. At one point of time I said “hey I wanted to see you growing old, I wanted to spend my entire LIFE with you, I wanted to sleep on your lap when I am old enough. I simply want to see you growing old granny :(” she sweetly replied “I will meet you when I get old”. Both laughed after long time for a long time for a senseless joke :) and then I said ““aaaaaa” (her name), I Love you le” she said “but I cant, I wont be happy with you, you will get a better girl then me. Sorry le please don’t cry, how should I feel if you cry. Do you think I will be happy if you cry? No le even I feel bad. You always wished me good all thought 2 years.. please don’t cry… please…. You will get a better girl then me:(” trust me she was as sweet as before. And that made me to say “le, later some time in LIFE we will go out for dinner, you come with your husband and I will come with my wife. Will have a great time… okay ?” she said “okay :)” and again we both we smiled. And kept the call saying all sweet words to each other.
I had called her the same night again. I don’t want to Say anything about this call because my girl cried a lotttttttttttttttttttttttttttt. She felt like I spoiled her name. she said “I trusted you so much, but I dint expected this from you”. I felt really bad for what I had done. But what about my trust on her? Even I had trusted her that she wont leave me and go this way. She had given me the most happiest moments in my LIFE (so far). And also she is the only person for whom I suffered (again so far) how should I forget her? How I should leave her? At last she said the most hurting thing “@#$%^&* (the guy who replaced me) has come like a god to me. He is like god for me”. These words are still hurting me. And she also said few which hurt a bit “even if you’re the only guy in this world I wont marry you !!!!!!!!!!!!” I guess that was sufficient for me to go away from her LIFE. I really don’t know was she speaking or whether her anger was. People in anger say many things and later when anger goes down they try to stick what they say in anger.
“Why is that when a person is in LOVE his mouth keeps shut and heart keeps speaking..and why is that when we fight the same heart shuts and our mouth starts speaking” crazy heart :)
May 28th 2009: I tried to call her. But her cell was switched off. I called to her friend and asked to give it to “aaaaaa” (her name). And the she spoke “why did you called again?” I ignored her question and asked “how are you studying for test?” she said
“why you want, please don’t call me nor my friends. My cell display has gone so its switched off. So please don’t call my friends and trouble. Please leave me and go away from my LIFE don’t irritate me.. bye”
Those were the last words which I heard from her :(.
That was the day, when we actually ended up everything. That was the day when there was no longer a person named ““aaaaaa” (her name)” spoke to me. That was the day which I was scared of going away from her. That was the day which made her so easy to end.
That was a day… that was the day… that was the day… that was just a simply a day for her and for me………………………………………… a turning point of my LIFE ???????:):):):):):)

LIFE after the day……
There were days when I used to call her and ask which dress is she wearing. There were days when I used to call her before going for B.F. There were days when I used to scold her sweetly for not waking up early. There were days when I used to share my happiness if I have done some good work in office. There were days when each and every minute I thought about her. But the today there is nothing happening. I never saw nor imagined about this day. I could say I was never prepared for this day. Everything was changed but only one thing was not… I used to think her every minute before but now I guess every second. I lost concentration in work. Used to think about her in my daily status calls. No interest in food. No interest in dress which I wore. No interest in LIFE in short.
I said what all happened to my parents (which I shouldn’t had done that early). My parents had kept so many dreams about we both, but when they heard about this they were shocked. They tried to convince me by telling the hard realities of LIFE. But this was the time when nothing went into my head. Whenever I spoke about her to my mom, my cheeks would no longer be dry. Seeing that my mom and sister would cry. At a stretch my entire family was crying. My mind raised again questions “How can a girl do this to my family and bring tears in my parents eyes? How should I leave her without taking revenge for what she has done? Why should she be happy and I should be crying?” . But I realized that she had nothing to do with my family, it was me who did all the things in my family. It was my responsible to act maturely in this matter with my parents. I started feeling that she is still an angel a beautiful angel, which I lost by just reacting impatiently.
By this time I had deleted all her snaps from my cell so that I wont be easily carried to away to see her. But I dint let it to go far I kept a backup of all in my PC (till today I have not touched the folder which has her snaps). The snaps would help me again to think about the past. Surprisingly I was still thinking about past. The memories were killing me, killing me deep inside my heart. Tears were always ready to wipe my cheeks time to time. I cried at my workplace, cried while having food , cried while walking, cried almost whenever I was awake (I don’t know whether I cried while sleeping). I was finding very difficult to go forward in LIFE. I was finding difficult even to walk, it took me more time to walk from my workplace to parking lot nearly half an hour. It was not like I was getting weak, but I dint LIFE in me I took 20 minutes to reach parking. Everything was going slow in LIFE, my bike speed never crosses 30 even when the highway was free. Things had damaged me a lott. I tried to speak to her through her friends, but no one responded well. I was becoming a fool in front of all. But I was not bothered about them I just needed “aaaaaa” (her name) badly :( I really missed her :( she had left no chance for me to speak with her again. I felt very difficult to remove her from my mind and heart.
“Heart always takes no time to give a special place for a special person… but why an wounded heart always takes more time to remove the same person from the same place for nothing but just to make the place as a wounded scar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!” crazy heart again :)
As days passed I was getting crazy. With no proper food and no proper sleep my mind started working crazy and started giving crazy thoughts. I thought of giving a call to her father and try to speak to her. But thankfully my friends stopped me from doing that. But they couldn’t stop the thoughts which were coming in my mind. The thoughts were dangerous.. I wanted to sleep. Sleep for EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really don’t know how that could have been done but I wanted to SLEEP. I took two of sleeping pills and slept (off course I knew nothing would have happened) it kept me busy for 7 hours sound sleep. But nothing changed after that. I was still thinking about the past still thinking about the memories of her.
As days passed I started realizing (which I was made to realize by my wonderful friends who are around) the fact which was clearly in front of me. There is a person who loves a person more then himself but the other person is not even respecting his feelings, then what the hell is point in loving or thinking about that person. This simple hard fact was running through my mind. And that’s when things started changing in me slightly.
I stopped calling her friends to try to speak to her. I stopped bothering about her. I stopped my mind to get the thoughts about the past and think about the beautiful memories (they are still beautiful). I stopped speaking to the people who made me to feel down. I stopped blaming myself for what all I have done (this one was the important one). Instead I started to read book’s (hell out of books). I started speaking to the people who made me to feel proud. I was not bothered whether it was worth feeling proud for myself, at the end I was happy. I started walking by looking to the sky, which made some positive energy and thoughts to flow into my body. I started writing few quotes and lines (off course about LOVE and LIFE, because I feel am good at it :)). I started enjoying with my friends. Laugh with them do stupid p.j’s. Going for trip every weekend. And I am loving it. In short I started loving myself :) :) which I had missed from so many months. My LIFE dint had LIFE for it so I decided to give some LIFE to it. My LIFE deserves it.
“LIFE is all about giving LIFE to LIFE, sometimes we miss it by giving LIFE to some other LIFE… forgetting the hard fact that LIFE also needs our own LIFE” give LIFE to LIFE it will do wonders for you.
These days I hardly think about her. These days my tears wont come to wipe my cheeks. These days I wont cry at my workplace, I wont cry while having food , wont cry while walking. I fall asleep as soon as I fall into bed. I walk fast as before, I reach parking lot in less then 5 minutes. Everything is going fast in LIFE, and my bike speed never comes down below 30. I have come out of it completely (I guess :) ). Not forgetting with help of ““aaaaaa” (her name)” she just changed her number and bingo!!!!!!!! Everything is solved. I am happy. She kept me happy even when she went away from me:)
At the end it’s all about controlling your feelings and thoughts. If everything goes well that would be a god’s gift, if not then it’s again the GOD’s gift. We have learnt a lot from our failures. Try not to repeat it again in later point of LIFE. That’s all. Patience is the key to LIFE. Don’t try to hurry up things let it take it’s own time. No matter anything in LIFE (not only relationship) trust, patience and loyalty are the things which should be looked into, and that can be done only by ourselves. Doctor’s suggest the tablet, it has to be we have to swallow it. Friends, parents etc all suggest it’s you who have to make up your mind.
“It’s tough to make up our mind but once made, it makes our tough LIFE easy.. Making up our mind, makes our mind work completely opposite what our mind thinks… that’s why it’s the most daring thing to do which many minds miss it :) it take care of your mind it takes care of everything”
Coming back to the title “Is there any LIFE after break-up???” Well you guys tell me whether you find a LIFE in me. Am sure everybody will say yes. To be honest I really don’t know the answer. I really don’t what am doing and what I did was right. Couldn’t I tried to still hold on my feelings for her ? am I still having feelings for her ? if not then why did I wrote this letter ? couldn’t I avoided the fight with her on 26th night? Why I am not trying to get her new number? Why did I came out so easily and so fast? Wasn’t it LOVE? What should I do if I see her somewhere at some point of my LIFE?
AND “Am I really enjoying my LIFE without her… after break-up (or should I call it as divorce)??????”
Some question are better unanswered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nerazzurri

matewjason@gmail.com (my far friend Mathew's article)
അസ്വസ്ഥമായി ചാറുന്ന ഒരു മഴയത്ത്
ഏകനായി ഞാന്* നടന്നു,
കാടുകേറിയ ചിന്തക്കളുമായ്.
മനസ്സില്* മുഴുവന്* നിരാശയുടെ കനലുകള്* ആയിരുന്നു;
മരണത്തെ പുല്*ക്കാന്* കൊതിക്കുന്ന ഏകാന്തതയും.
ജീവിതവും യൌവനവും ആരൊക്കെയോ ചേര്*ന്നു
ഊറ്റിവലിച്ചു കുടിച്ചു.
ബാക്കിയായ ഈ ചണ്ടിയിലും മഴയുടെ കടാക്ഷം.
അന്നു ഞാന്* ലോകത്തെ നോക്കി കരഞ്ഞു,ശകാരിച്ചു,തെറി വിളിച്ചു.
ആരും കേട്ടില്ല,കേട്ടവര്* കേള്*ക്കാത്ത പോലെ നടന്നു നീങ്ങി.
പക്ഷെ മഴ മാത്രം സഹതാപത്തോടെ എന്നെ നോക്കി,നിശബ്ദമായ് കുറച്ചു നേരം.
പിന്നെ എന്റെ കണ്ണീര്* ചാലിലൂടെ മഴയും ഒഴുക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി.
matewjason@gmail.com

----------


## Mattoose

> കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞേ ഇത് നീയാണോ - ഹാസ്യം ( ഭാഗം 1 )
> 
> നേരം പര പരാ വെളുത്തു . തറ തറാ വെളുക്കാന്* അറിയാത്തത് കൊണ്ടായിരിക്കുമെന്ന് കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു സമാധാനിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിച്ചു . ജനല്* തുറന്നു കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു പുറത്തേക്കു നോക്കി. ആഹാ .. അതാ കേള്*ക്കുന്നു പല തരം പക്ഷികളുടെ കല പില ശബ്ദം. ഏതൊക്കെ പക്ഷികള്* ആണെന്ന് കണ്ടു പിടിക്കാന്* കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു ഒരു ശ്രമം നടത്തി.
> 
> കുഞ്ഞിന്*റെ കയ്യില്* പിടിച്ചു കിണറ്റിന്* കരയിലേക്ക് വലിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് പോകുന്ന വഴി കുഞ്ഞിന്*റെ തലമുറകള്* പലതിനെയും തെറി വിളിക്കുന്ന പക്ഷി സാവിത്രി ആണെന്ന് ഉറപ്പിക്കാം. കാരണം ഈ കോളനിയില്* ഈ പക്ഷിക്ക് മാത്രമേ കാക്ക കാറും പോലെ ഉള്ള സമിണ്ട് ഉള്ളൂ . എന്തൊരു ഹമ്മിംഗ് ആണപ്പാ . ഇവളുടെ കൂടെ ആ കെട്ടിയോന്* പക്ഷി എങ്ങനെ ആണാവോ നില്*ക്കുന്നെ ..
> 
> കേട്ടിയോന്*റെ പുറത്തു ചെണ്ട കൊട്ടുന്ന പോലെ അടിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂര്* ഭരണിപ്പാട്ട് പാടുന്ന പക്ഷി രമണി ആണോ അതോ ജാനകി ആണോ? എന്തായാലും ആ ആള്*ക്ക് ഐഡിയ സ്റ്റാര്* സിങ്ങര്* സീസണ്* അയ്യായിരത്തി ഇരുനൂറ്റി മുപ്പതില്* പാടാന്* ചാന്*സ് കിട്ടും. അത്രയ്ക്ക് കേമമാണ്* താളവും ബോധവും.
> 
> ഉമ്മറ തിണ്ണയിലിരുന്നു മുറുക്കാന്* ഇടിക്കുന്ന മുതു കിളവിയെ പ്രാകുന്ന പക്ഷി ശാന്തമ്മ ആയിരിക്കും. ശാന്തമ്മ പക്ഷി ഉലക്കക്ക് പകരം ആ വല്യമ്മയെ ഉപയോഗിക്കാറുണ്ടെന്നാ പലരും പറയുന്നേ. എന്തിനു അതൊക്കെ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കണം ? നമ്മളായി നമ്മടെ പാടായി.
> ...





> *ഒടുക്കം*
> 
> നമ്മുടെ പ്രണയാംബരത്തിലെ
> ശേഷിച്ച ചുവപ്പും
> മായുന്നതിനു മുമ്പേ,
> 
> നമ്മുടെ
> നീല  തടാകത്തിലെ 
> ഒടുക്കത്തെ ഉറവയും
> ...





> Is there any LIFE after break-up???
> May 3 2009: it was a special day for me a year before. But things were changed much in this one year. Our calls were not as long as before, I had not seen her since one month (it not more but for me it was like ages), our conversation was not as good as before. In fact it was not at all a conversation it was just me who was speaking all the time, she used to only yell at me, at times SHOUT. But it was fine it was my sweet girl who was doing it and moreover I deserved it I suppose.
> Things between us were already screwed up, I had asked her to meet me for one last time (off course I had said lie to her that it would be last time) I had no intention in loosing her this early. I just wanted have a good long conversation with her and say whatever I have done (she calls it as irritation, torture etc) that was only because I LOVED her like anything in my LIFE and I cant afford to loose her. And somehow clear all the misunderstandings and try to move smoothly. But (the same BUT which always comes in between us) she dint agreed to meet . she said we will speak in phone itself. I somehow how convinced her to meet, she said she will meet at 3:30. I was happy for that, she had agreed to meet me !!!!!!!!!!!!!. I messaged her in noon only to hear that she will meet me at 5 PM. I couldnt have argued again for that, so I said okay. I called her at 4:30 I was greeted with a beautiful girls voice The person you have called has not replied.. please call again later.. Thank you . I wonder whether the girls voice was trying to say Please dont keep on calling her and give trouble Please move on in LIFE. I tried her again few more times but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I was kinda angry and frustrated, I decided to go to dharwad itself so that it wont take much time for me to reach there when she calls. I was riding my bike and I tried her calling again. This time there was again a beautiful voice but not the Vodafone girls it was from the most beautiful girl in this world, it was her aaaaaa (her name). Yes she picked this time, I said whats wrong u said u will meet at 5 its already 6. She gave a reason that few of her relatives had come to home so couldn pick the call and also said she couldn meet me :(. That made me a bit angry but I controlled (may be i was not angry or else I would have yelled at her) and said I already reached Dharwad so please come and meet for few minutes. She was surprised hearing that. She finally said she will meet and asked to come near a hotel Mytri palace. That was the hotel where we had been for our first DATE. I reached near the hotel and called her she said to come near her home. I was so happy that I rushed with my bike to her house and stood just few meters from her house. After waiting for some time, she came with her pep. She was still far but my face started glowing, my tears stopped, my face had a smile a bigggg smile. God !!!!!!!!!! that was the most amazing moment. She was looking beautiful. She had worn a white kurta which again I donno whether the dress made her look more beautiful. She came near me and said come lets go. I said we will go to some restaurant. She said no I dont have that much time, we ll go to some other place and speak. Again I couldnt have argued much with her. We both were riding. I was keep on looking her she had gone a bit lean, I said her you have become lean she gave a wonderful smile. Finally we reached some place it was bit isolated area. I parked my bike she was still sitting on her pep. When I stood in front of her she was looking beautiful then ever. My mind was always raising questions  How I should leave this girl, How I should forget this sweet girl I mean simply how ???? isnt it difficult for me ? doesnt she know it I cant be without her? Did she forget everything about us? Is it easy for her to do that? Or is it REALLY tough for me to accept that?. These questions in my mind are still just a question for me. But I realized later that some questions in LIFE should be left unanswered. We simply cant find answer for them.
> With those questions I started speaking to her. First thing I said to her was about how sweet she was looking that day. Then later I started explaining her why I call her so much and why I irritate her. The reason was only one I LOVED her like helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll (I can type millions of L in hell because I really loved her a lot). I convinced her to my maximum which I could. But (here comes another BUT) she said many things but to summarize
> Everthying is over between us. We both cant be happy together. There is no understanding between us. I was not COMMITED to you so how can you expect things to work out again?. Its better treat me as only friend and move on in your LIFE. Please dont torture me. In another year my parents will search a guy for me, what you will do then? For how many days you will shed tears? how should your parents feel? Do they deserve that? How can you spoil your LIFE just for a girl? Please leave me I will be happy even you will be. In future if you get a girl it shouldnt bother me and if I get a guy it shouldnt bother you.
> She said it so casually but I couldnt take it as easily as she said. As she was speaking things which ran in my mind (I should say devils mind).
> Everthying is over between us (atleast she agreed that there was something between us). We both cant be happy together (were we not happy for 2 bludy years). There is no understanding between us (this is true I always was the person who used to ask sorry, no matter mistake is mine or hers). I was not COMMITTED to you so how can you expect things to work out again? (what if she was COMMITTED, what would have she given me reason to break up). Its better treat me as only friend and move on in your LIFE (Its so easy for girls to say that about moving on). Please dont torture me (I agree!!!!). In another year my parents will search a guy for me, what you will do then? (I guess I will convince your parents for me) For how many days you will shed tears? (As long as I am alive) how should your parents feel? Do they deserve that? (I dont know about deserving part , but they would be happy to see you with me. Please come back :( ) How can you spoil your LIFE just for a girl? (Did I really spoiled my LIFE?) Please leave me I will be happy even you will be ( I dont about you but I wont be happy for sure). In future if you get a girl it shouldnt bother me and if I get a guy it shouldnt bother you. (Ah!!!!!!!!!!!! Warning me for the future)
> That was it, we spoke few more stuff but at the end the conclusion was clear she dint wanted an relationship with me. But I was happy at least I had cleared all the misunderstanding. We both had spoken happily after long time (even though it dint well for me, but somewhere deep in my heart I was happy:) ). It was already around 7:30 I was getting call from my dad. So she said we will go. In entire conversation the good thing was she was smiling, which made me too smile. After few minutes we decided to leave. While going she said take care of your self. You have gone dark and lean have food properly. Dont keep on shedding tears for me. Ride carefully and message me once you reach home. Happy journey byeeeeee. That was the last time I saw her. That was the last time I spoke to her face to face. That was the last time she spoke to me sweetly. That was bludy last time :( :( I can still remember the entire scene when she said me bye and went on her pep. At that point of time I never thought that would be last.
> I wonder why she was looking so beautiful that day, wonder why she was giving her sweet smile while speaking, wonder why she agreed to speak to me, wonder why she had worn new dress, wonder why she said ride bike carefully, wonder why she said take care of yourself. Was that because that was the last time? Indicating to remember all these when she leaves me? did she still wanted to be my friend? her best friend? Close friend? Or was that GOD gave me a chance to see her beautiful and smiling for last time and keep the same image for rest of my LIFE ?
> ...





> matewjason@gmail.com (my far friend Mathew's article)
> അസ്വസ്ഥമായി ചാറുന്ന ഒരു മഴയത്ത്
> ഏകനായി ഞാന്* നടന്നു,
> കാടുകേറിയ ചിന്തക്കളുമായ്.
> മനസ്സില്* മുഴുവന്* നിരാശയുടെ കനലുകള്* ആയിരുന്നു;
> മരണത്തെ പുല്*ക്കാന്* കൊതിക്കുന്ന ഏകാന്തതയും.
> ജീവിതവും യൌവനവും ആരൊക്കെയോ ചേര്*ന്നു
> ഊറ്റിവലിച്ചു കുടിച്ചു.
> ബാക്കിയായ ഈ ചണ്ടിയിലും മഴയുടെ കടാക്ഷം.
> ...


 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005: 
keep writing machaansssss

----------


## Aromal

> കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞേ ഇത് നീയാണോ - ഹാസ്യം ( ഭാഗം 1 )
> 
> നേരം പര പരാ വെളുത്തു . തറ തറാ വെളുക്കാന്* അറിയാത്തത് കൊണ്ടായിരിക്കുമെന്ന് കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു സമാധാനിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിച്ചു . ജനല്* തുറന്നു കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു പുറത്തേക്കു നോക്കി. ആഹാ .. അതാ കേള്*ക്കുന്നു പല തരം പക്ഷികളുടെ കല പില ശബ്ദം. ഏതൊക്കെ പക്ഷികള്* ആണെന്ന് കണ്ടു പിടിക്കാന്* കുഞ്ഞൂഞ്ഞു ഒരു ശ്രമം നടത്തി.
> 
> കുഞ്ഞിന്*റെ കയ്യില്* പിടിച്ചു കിണറ്റിന്* കരയിലേക്ക് വലിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് പോകുന്ന വഴി കുഞ്ഞിന്*റെ തലമുറകള്* പലതിനെയും തെറി വിളിക്കുന്ന പക്ഷി സാവിത്രി ആണെന്ന് ഉറപ്പിക്കാം. കാരണം ഈ കോളനിയില്* ഈ പക്ഷിക്ക് മാത്രമേ കാക്ക കാറും പോലെ ഉള്ള സമിണ്ട് ഉള്ളൂ . എന്തൊരു ഹമ്മിംഗ് ആണപ്പാ . ഇവളുടെ കൂടെ ആ കെട്ടിയോന്* പക്ഷി എങ്ങനെ ആണാവോ നില്*ക്കുന്നെ ..
> 
> കേട്ടിയോന്*റെ പുറത്തു ചെണ്ട കൊട്ടുന്ന പോലെ അടിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂര്* ഭരണിപ്പാട്ട് പാടുന്ന പക്ഷി രമണി ആണോ അതോ ജാനകി ആണോ? എന്തായാലും ആ ആള്*ക്ക് ഐഡിയ സ്റ്റാര്* സിങ്ങര്* സീസണ്* അയ്യായിരത്തി ഇരുനൂറ്റി മുപ്പതില്* പാടാന്* ചാന്*സ് കിട്ടും. അത്രയ്ക്ക് കേമമാണ്* താളവും ബോധവും.
> 
> ഉമ്മറ തിണ്ണയിലിരുന്നു മുറുക്കാന്* ഇടിക്കുന്ന മുതു കിളവിയെ പ്രാകുന്ന പക്ഷി ശാന്തമ്മ ആയിരിക്കും. ശാന്തമ്മ പക്ഷി ഉലക്കക്ക് പകരം ആ വല്യമ്മയെ ഉപയോഗിക്കാറുണ്ടെന്നാ പലരും പറയുന്നേ. എന്തിനു അതൊക്കെ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കണം ? നമ്മളായി നമ്മടെ പാടായി.
> ...


kollallo parama...

baakki ezhuthu

----------


## Aromal

> *ഒടുക്കം*
> 
> നമ്മുടെ പ്രണയാംബരത്തിലെ
> ശേഷിച്ച ചുവപ്പും
> മായുന്നതിനു മുമ്പേ,
> 
> നമ്മുടെ
> നീല  തടാകത്തിലെ 
> ഒടുക്കത്തെ ഉറവയും
> ...


kollam snehitha..............

----------


## Aromal

> matewjason@gmail.com (my far friend Mathew's article)
> അസ്വസ്ഥമായി ചാറുന്ന ഒരു മഴയത്ത്
> ഏകനായി ഞാന്* നടന്നു,
> കാടുകേറിയ ചിന്തക്കളുമായ്.
> മനസ്സില്* മുഴുവന്* നിരാശയുടെ കനലുകള്* ആയിരുന്നു;
> മരണത്തെ പുല്*ക്കാന്* കൊതിക്കുന്ന ഏകാന്തതയും.
> ജീവിതവും യൌവനവും ആരൊക്കെയോ ചേര്*ന്നു
> ഊറ്റിവലിച്ചു കുടിച്ചു.
> ബാക്കിയായ ഈ ചണ്ടിയിലും മഴയുടെ കടാക്ഷം.
> ...


thanks nerazzuri and mathew

----------


## kallan pavithran

Thanks guys.

----------


## Mattoose

> Thanks guys.


nigakku ippol malayalam vaayikkan pattanunda ..?? :Tt2:

----------


## snehithan

*ശേഷിപ്പ്*

റയില്* പാളത്തില്* കണ്ട
ചോരപൂക്കളം

മാഞ്ചില്ലയിലാടിയ
ഒറ്റക്കുരുക്ക്

പുഴക്കരയിലടിഞ്ഞ
പൊങ്ങുതടി

അടുക്കളമുറിയിലാളിയ
തീഗോളം

മുറികോണിലുപേക്ഷിച്ച
ഒഴിഞ്ഞ വിഷകുപ്പി

ചോര വാര്*ന്ന് വറ്റിയ
കൈഞെരമ്പ്..

അവസാനിപ്പിക്കുന്ന പ്രണയത്തിനു
ശേഷിപ്പ് വെക്കെരുതെന്ന്
എത്ര വട്ടം പറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു
ഈ പെണ്*പിള്ളേരോട് ...

----------


## veecee

superb one snehithan...
ithupole enthenkilum kondallathe kanare illallo

----------


## nerazzurri

> thanks nerazzuri and mathew


thanks aromal

----------


## nerazzurri

ആദ്യമായി ഞാന്* എപ്പോഴായിരുന്നു മഴയില്* കുളിച്ചത്?
എന്നായിരുന്നു ഞാന്*
ഈ മഴയുടെ കുളിരില്* ആദ്യമായ് ഉറങ്ങിയത്?
ഓര്*മയിലെങ്കിലും എന്നും ഈ മഴ എന്റെ കൂടെയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
പിരിയാത്ത ഒരു നല്ല കൂട്ടുക്കാരനായ്…
അന്നൊരു പെരുമഴയത്ത്
ചെറു കുടയും തോളില്* ഒരു ബാഗുമായ്
ഒരു കൂട്ടം അപരിചിത മുഖങ്ങള്*ക്കിടയില്* ഞാന്*
പകച്ചു നിന്നു.
അമ്മയുടെ ശോകം നിറഞ്ഞ നോട്ടവും
അപ്പന്റെ നിര്*വികാരമായ പുഞ്ചിരിയും
പതുക്കെ അകലത്തേക്ക് നടന്നു നീങ്ങി.
അന്നു ഞാന്* ആദ്യമായ് മഴയെ പേടിച്ചു…
ഓര്*മ്മയുണ്ടെനിക്കിന്നും
രണ്ടു ചുടുനീര്* തുള്ളിക്കള്* അന്നെന്* കണ്ണ് നനച്ചത്*.
പിന്നെ തോരാത്ത പെരുമഴയായ് ആ ക്ലാസ്സു മുറിയില്* ഞാന്* നിറഞ്ഞതും. - MATHEW (my friend)
matewjason@gmail.com

----------


## nerazzurri

> *ശേഷിപ്പ്*
> 
> റയില്* പാളത്തില്* കണ്ട
> ചോരപൂക്കളം
> 
> മാഞ്ചില്ലയിലാടിയ
> ഒറ്റക്കുരുക്ക്
> 
> പുഴക്കരയിലടിഞ്ഞ
> ...


its nice, simply....

----------


## Mattoose

> ആദ്യമായി ഞാന്* എപ്പോഴായിരുന്നു മഴയില്* കുളിച്ചത്?
> എന്നായിരുന്നു ഞാന്*
> ഈ മഴയുടെ കുളിരില്* ആദ്യമായ് ഉറങ്ങിയത്?
> ഓര്*മയിലെങ്കിലും എന്നും ഈ മഴ എന്റെ കൂടെയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
> പിരിയാത്ത ഒരു നല്ല കൂട്ടുക്കാരനായ്
> അന്നൊരു പെരുമഴയത്ത്
> ചെറു കുടയും തോളില്* ഒരു ബാഗുമായ്
> ഒരു കൂട്ടം അപരിചിത മുഖങ്ങള്*ക്കിടയില്* ഞാന്*
> പകച്ചു നിന്നു.
> ...


kollam machan

----------


## Mattoose

> *ശേഷിപ്പ്*
> 
> റയില്* പാളത്തില്* കണ്ട
> ചോരപൂക്കളം
> 
> മാഞ്ചില്ലയിലാടിയ
> ഒറ്റക്കുരുക്ക്
> 
> പുഴക്കരയിലടിഞ്ഞ
> ...


അവസാനിപ്പിക്കുന്ന പ്രണയത്തിനു
ശേഷിപ്പ് വെക്കെരുതെന്ന്
എത്ര വട്ടം പറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു
ഈ പെണ്*പിള്ളേരോട് ... 

 :Cheers1:  :Cheers1:  :Cheers1: 

kollam snehithaa ..!

----------


## nerazzurri

<LI style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d8d8d8 1px solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px; COLOR: #0d67b3">*ബാറ്റിങ്ങിലും ബൗളിങ്ങിലും ഫീല്*ഡിങ്ങിലും ഇന്ത്യ; ലോകകപ്പ് നമീബിയക്ക്* 
അനില്*കുമാര്* എ വി (from deshabhimani vaarika). <LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px; COLOR: #000000">ഭൂമധ്യരേഖാപ്രദേശത്ത് സിംഹങ്ങളും കടുവകളുമൊന്നിച്ച് അതീഭീകരങ്ങളായ ദിനങ്ങള്* കഴിച്ചുകൂട്ടിയവര്*ക്ക് ചിലപ്പോള്* അതേപ്പറ്റി ഒന്നും എഴുതാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞെന്നുവരില്ല. എന്നാല്* വീടിന്റെ വരാന്തയ്ക്കപ്പുറം കാലെടുത്തുവയ്ക്കാത്തയാള്*ക്ക് വായനക്കാര്*ക്ക് അനുഭവവേദ്യമാകുംവിധം സിംഹങ്ങളെയും കടുവകളെയും വേട്ടയാടിയതിനെക്കുറിച്ചും മൃഗങ്ങളെ കൊല്ലുന്നതിനെപ്പറ്റിയും ആ സമയത്ത് അനുഭവിച്ച മാനസിക സമ്മര്*ദങ്ങള്* മുന്*നിര്*ത്തിയും എന്തിനേറെ അപ്പോള്* അനുഭവിച്ചറിഞ്ഞ സിംഹങ്ങളുടെ മണത്തെയും സര്*പ്പങ്ങള്* ചീറിപ്പാഞ്ഞ് അടുത്തപ്പോഴുണ്ടായ ഒച്ചയെയുംകുറിച്ച് വിശദാംശങ്ങള്* ചോര്*ന്നുപോകാതെ എഴുതാനാവും എന്ന ഇസഡോറ ഡങ്കന്റെ ആത്മകഥയിലെ ആമുഖം അനുഭവത്തിന്റെ കനമില്ലാത്ത വാര്*ത്താനിര്*മിതിയെക്കൂടി കടന്നാക്രമിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. സാധാരണ മനുഷ്യന്റെ ജീവിത സങ്കടങ്ങള്*ക്കുള്ളിലെ ഉപരിവര്*ഗ ഗൂഢാലോചന അവ സ്വാഭാവികമാക്കുകയാണ്. തുലയട്ടെ ദര്*ശനം ലോഹന്*ഗ്രീന്* എന്ന സമ്പന്നനുമൊത്തുള്ള സഹവാസവും അവര്*ക്കിടയിലുണ്ടായ സംഭാഷണങ്ങളും ഇസഡോറ കരുതിവച്ചിട്ടുമുണ്ട്. പ്ലാറ്റോയുടെ റിപ്പബ്ലിക്, കാള്*മാര്*ക്സ്, ലോകത്തിന്റെ പുനര്*ഘടന തുടങ്ങിയവയെക്കുറിച്ചെല്ലാം ശബ്ദിച്ച കാമുകിയെ ആ ധനാഢ്യന്* അരുചികരമായാണ് പരിചരിച്ചത്. പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട കവി ആരാണെന്ന തിരക്കലിനോടുള്ള അവരുടെ പ്രതികരണം അയാളുടെ മുഖം ചുവപ്പിക്കുകതന്നെചെയ്തു. വാള്*ട്ട് വിറ്റ്മാന്* എന്ന് കേട്ടപ്പോള്* ലോഹന്*ഗ്രീന്* പൊട്ടിത്തെറിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. ""എന്ത് അസംബന്ധം! അയാളൊരിക്കലും സ്വയം ജീവിക്കാനുള്ളതുപോലും നേടിയില്ല"""". അങ്ങ് കാണുന്നില്ലേ? സ്വതന്ത്രയായ അമേരിക്കയെ അദ്ദേഹം ദീര്*ഘദര്*ശനം ചെയ്തില്ലേ- ഇസഡോറയടെ മറുപടി. ദര്*ശനം-പോയി തുലയട്ടെ എന്നായിരുന്നു ലോഹന്*ഗ്രീനിന്റെ അക്ഷമയും അസ്വസ്ഥതയും. നമ്മുടെ മാധ്യമങ്ങളിതാ ലോഹന്*ഗ്രീന് അസംഖ്യം കൂട്ടുകാരെ നല്*കുകയാണ്. അമേരിക്കയെന്നാല്* അയാള്*ക്ക് ലാഭം കൊയ്തുകൂട്ടാനുള്ള ഡസനോളം ഫാക്ടറികളായിരുന്നു. യുദ്ധശേഷമുള്ള പാരീസ് തെരുവുകളിലേക്ക് ഇസഡോറ ലോകത്തിന്റെ ശ്രദ്ധക്ഷണിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. തെരുവുകളിലെ വിജയാഘോഷങ്ങള്*. ലോകം രക്ഷപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുകയാണെന്ന ആശ്വാസവചനങ്ങളാണ് എങ്ങും. രക്ഷയുടെ വാതില്* തുറക്കപ്പെട്ട, സമാധാനകാലത്ത് എല്ലാവരും കവികളാവുകയായിരുന്നു. പക്ഷേ അവര്* ഉടന്* ഉറക്കംവിട്ടെണീറ്റു; ഉറ്റവര്*ക്കുള്ള ഭൗതികാവശ്യങ്ങള്* അറിയുകയായിരുന്നു. കോമാളികളുടെ കൂടാരം ദര്*ശനങ്ങള്* പോയിത്തുലയട്ടെ എന്ന് ആക്രോശിക്കുന്ന മലയാള പത്രങ്ങള്* വിശേഷിച്ച് മലയാള മനോരമയും മാതൃഭൂമിയും എന്നാല്* വലതുപക്ഷ അജന്*ഡക്ക് കാവല്*നില്*ക്കുകയുമാണ്. തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പിലെ ജയപരാജയങ്ങള്*ക്കുപരി അത് ഗൗരവമായ സാംസ്കാരിക വിപത്താണ് തുറന്നുപിടിക്കുന്നതും. ഏത് ഭരണകാലത്തും നടക്കുന്ന സാധാരണ കുറ്റകൃത്യങ്ങളെയും ആത്മഹത്യകളെയും മദ്യപാന മരണങ്ങളെയും റോഡപകടങ്ങളെയും കമ്യൂണിസ്റ്റ് ക്രൂരതയായി എഴുന്നള്ളിക്കുകയാണിപ്പോള്*. കനപ്പെട്ട രാഷ്ട്രീയപ്രശ്നങ്ങള്*ക്കുപകരം കോമാളി എപ്പിസോഡുകളാണ് ഉതിര്*ക്കുന്നതും. അത്തരമൊരു കൂടാരത്തിലേക്ക് നടന്* ജഗദീഷും സിന്ധുജോയിയും മറ്റും എത്തിയത് വലിയ കൊടുങ്കാറ്റുകളാണെന്നാണ് വിധിതീര്*പ്പ്. രാഷ്ട്രീയമെന്ന "മാലിന്യം"" കലാകാരന്മാര്* പേറുന്നതിനെതിരെ നിരന്തരം ഓര്*മിപ്പിച്ചവരാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* താരങ്ങളുടെ കോള്*ഷീറ്റ് യുഡിഎഫിന് (മലയാള മനോരമ 2011 ഏപ്രില്* 9) എന്ന ദീര്*ഘ സചിത്ര വിവരണം നല്*കുന്നത്. കോഴിക്കോട്ട് യുഡിഎഫ് സ്ഥാനാര്*ഥി പി വി ഗംഗാധരനും പത്തനാപുരത്ത് കെ ബി ഗണേഷ്കുമാറിനും വോട്ടഭ്യര്*ഥിക്കാന്* താരനിരതന്നെയായിരുന്നു. നടീനടന്മാര്* തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തിന്റെ ഉശിരന്* ഡയലോഗുകള്* കാച്ചുന്നത് പതിവാണ്. എന്നാല്* നിര്*മാതാവിന്റെയും സഹ അഭിനേതാവിന്റെയും വാക്കുകള്* എഴുന്നള്ളിക്കുന്നതില്* മനോരമയ്ക്ക് പരിഭവമൊന്നുമുണ്ടായില്ല. ഭരത് മുരളിയും ലെനിന്* രാജേന്ദ്രനും മാത്രമാണ് രാഷ്ട്രീയക്കാര്*! ഹസാരയോട് തോറ്റ കോണ്*ഗ്രസ് പ്രമുഖ ഗാന്ധിയന്* അണ്ണാ ഹസാരെ അഴിമതിക്കെതിരെ നടത്തിയ ഐതിഹാസികമായ ചെറുത്തുനില്*പ്പില്*നിന്ന് മകാരങ്ങള്* ദര്*ശനത്തെ ചോര്*ത്തിക്കളഞ്ഞു. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ സമരത്തിന്റെ പശ്ചാത്തലമാണ് അവയിലെ വാര്*ത്തകളിലും മുഖപ്രസംഗങ്ങളിലും ഒഴിഞ്ഞുപോയത്. അഴിമതിക്കെതിരെ ഒരു സ്വപ്നവിജയം (മലയാള മനോരമ 2001 ഏപ്രില്* 9), അഴിമതിക്കെതിരെ ആര്*ജവത്തോടെ (മാതൃഭൂമി- അതേ ദിവസം) എന്നീ മുഖപ്രസംഗങ്ങള്* യാഥാര്*ഥ്യങ്ങള്* കുഴിച്ചുമൂടുകയായിരുന്നു. ""അഴിമതിക്കെതിരെ അതിശക്തമായ നിലപാടെടുത്തിട്ടുള്ള സമുന്നത നേതാക്കള്* അടങ്ങുന്ന ദേശീയകക്ഷിയാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* കേന്ദ്രഭരണം നയിക്കുന്നത്""""-എന്ന മാതൃഭൂമി മുഖപ്രസംഗഭാഗം കുംഭകോണങ്ങളുടെ തലസ്ഥാനമായി ഇന്ത്യയെ നാണംകെടുത്തിയവര്*ക്കുള്ള താമ്രപത്രത്തില്* കുറഞ്ഞ ഒന്നുമല്ല. പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി മന്*മോഹന്*സിങ് കേരള പര്യടനത്തിനെത്തിയപ്പോള്* ഹസാരെയുടെ സമരം തീര്*ന്നതില്* ആശ്വാസംകൊണ്ടു. സര്*ക്കാരും പൊതുസമൂഹവും കൈകോര്*ത്തതിനാലാണത്രെ പ്രതിഷേധം പിന്*വലിച്ചത്. വയലാര്* രവി എന്ന സെന്*സര്* രാഹുല്*ഗാന്ധിയാകട്ടെ, രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിലെ സലീംകുമാറിനെപ്പോലെയായിരുന്നു. മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി വി എസ് അച്യുതാനന്ദന്റെ പ്രായത്തെയും കടന്നാക്രമിച്ചു. മരണക്കിടക്കയിലിരുന്ന് മന്ത്രിമാരായി തുടര്*ന്ന പടുവൃദ്ധന്മാരുടെ കോണ്*ഗ്രസ് ചരിത്രം രാഹുലിനെ ഓര്*മപ്പെടുത്താന്* അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ അമ്മയ്ക്കും വിവരമില്ലല്ലോ? കേന്ദ്രമന്ത്രി വയലാര്* രവി അല്*പത്തരങ്ങളുടെ ദേശീയ ജേതാവാണ്. മുതലക്കുളവും തേക്കിന്*കാടുംപോലെ വയലാര്* അനുബന്ധം. വി എസിന്റെ യോഗങ്ങളില്* വന്* ജനക്കൂട്ടമെത്തുന്നത് "എ"" പടം കാണാമെന്നതിലാണത്രെ! ഇതിനെതിരെ ഒരു മാധ്യമവും ഒരക്ഷരവും ഉരിയാടിയില്ല. സിന്ധുജോയിയെ ഒരുത്തിയെന്നു വിളിച്ചുവെന്നും ലതികാ സുഭാഷിനെതിരെ ദ്വയാര്*ഥപ്രയോഗം നടത്തിയെന്നുമുള്ള വിലകുറഞ്ഞ ആരോപണങ്ങളിലൂടെ ചര്*ച്ചയുടെ സ്വഭാവംതന്നെ മാറ്റുകയായിരുന്നു മാധ്യമങ്ങള്*. ബഹുമാന്യനായ വയോധികന്* സിന്ധുവിനെപ്പോലൊരു ചെറുപ്പക്കാരിയെ അങ്ങനെ വിളിച്ചത് ജാമ്യമില്ലാ വാറണ്ട് നല്*കേണ്ട കുറ്റമാണോ. അലക്കിതേച്ച് ഇസ്തിരിയിട്ട സ്വഭാവമില്ലാത്ത, ഇ കെ നായനാരും മറ്റും നടത്താറുള്ള "ഓന്*"" പ്രയോഗത്തിന് കേരളം വധശിക്ഷ നല്*കിയിട്ടില്ലല്ലോ. ലതികാ സുഭാഷിനെക്കുറിച്ച് വയലാര്* രവിയുടെ "എ"" സര്*ട്ടിഫിക്കറ്റുപോലെ എന്തോ കഥയുണ്ടെന്ന് ദ്യോതിപ്പിച്ച് യഥാര്*ഥത്തില്* അവരെ പീഡിപ്പിച്ചത് അതെല്ലാമറിയാവുന്ന ഉമ്മന്*ചാണ്ടിയും കൂട്ടുകാരും മാധ്യമ ദല്ലാള്*മാരുമല്ലേ. "നിനക്കൊരുത്തന്* കിഴക്കുദിച്ചു""... എന്ന ചലച്ചിത്രഗാനഭാഗം ഇനി താങ്കള്*ക്ക് ഒരു ഭവാന്* പടിഞ്ഞാറ് ഉദിച്ചു എന്നാക്കേണ്ടിവരുമോ. ദൈവങ്ങളും യുഡിഎഫ് ഘടകകക്ഷികളോ പള്ളിമേധാവികളും സാമൂഹ്യസംഘടനകളും ന്യൂനപക്ഷ പ്രസ്ഥാനങ്ങളും വിശ്വാസികളും ദൈവങ്ങളുമെല്ലാം യുഡിഎഫ് ഘടകകക്ഷികളാണെന്ന മട്ടിലായിരുന്നു മാധ്യമ പൈങ്കിളികളുടെ ദാര്*ശന നിരാകരണം. ഇന്ത്യാവിഷനിലെ നേതാവിനൊപ്പം പരിപാടിയായ "ഫോളോ ദി ലീഡര്*"" ഒപ്പിയെടുത്ത അനൗണ്*സ്മെന്റ് ഇങ്ങനെ: ഈശ്വരവിശ്വാസികളുടെ നിറകുടമായ ഉമ്മന്*ചാണ്ടി. ഖദര്*തൊലിക്കാര്* കണ്ടാമൃഗത്തെ തോല്*പ്പിച്ച് ഇങ്ങനെ പറഞ്ഞാലും അത് സംപ്രേഷണവേളയില്* ഒഴിവാക്കേണ്ടതല്ലേ. മനോരമ ചാനലില്* മലമ്പുഴ മണ്ഡലത്തെക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള വിശദീകരണം സംഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നത്, "ഹിന്ദുവോട്ട് നേടാനുള്ള എല്*ഡിഎഫിന്റെ ശ്രമ""ത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് സൂചിപ്പിച്ചുകൊണ്ടാണ്. ഹിറ്റ്ലറും ഗീബല്*സും: ഒരു മലയാള പരിഭാഷ മെയ്ന്*കാംഫിലെ ഓരോ വാക്കിനും 125 ജീവിതങ്ങള്* നഷ്ടമാക്കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഓരോ പേജിനും 47,000 മരണം. ഓരോ അധ്യായവും 12,00,000 പേരുടെ ജീവനൊടുക്കി എന്നാണ് നോര്*മന്* കസിന്*സ് എഴുതിയത്. അങ്ങനെ നോക്കുമ്പോള്* ലോകചരിത്രത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും ഫലപ്രദമായ അക്ഷരസമാഹാരമായിരുന്നു അഡോള്*ഫ് ഹിറ്റ്ലറുടെ ആ ആത്മകഥ. ജൂതന്മാര്*ക്കും കമ്യൂണിസ്റ്റുകാര്*ക്കുമെതിരായി വിഷം തുപ്പുന്ന അതിക്രമ വാക്കുകളായിരുന്നു അതില്* നിറയെ. ഭരണത്തിന്റെ സൈനികവല്*ക്കരണത്തിലൂടെ ജര്*മനിയുടെ സാധാരണ ജനജീവിതം അട്ടിമറിക്കപ്പെടുകയും ലോകത്തിന് വന്* ഭീഷണി സൃഷ്ടിക്കുകയുമായിരുന്നു. യുദ്ധത്തെ പലവട്ടം ന്യായീകരിച്ച ഹിറ്റ്ലര്* സമാധാനം ഭീരുവിന്റെ വ്യാമോഹമാണെന്നുവരെ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചു. ഫാസിസ്റ്റ് പ്രചാരണയന്ത്രത്തിന്റെയും തന്ത്രത്തിന്റെയും സമന്വയമായിരുന്നു മെയ്ന്*കാംഫിലെ ചില അധ്യായങ്ങളെങ്കിലും. ""...വിപ്ലവത്തിന്റെ സമയങ്ങളില്* അതിന്റെ വക്താക്കള്* ആവര്*ത്തിച്ച് ഓലിയിട്ടിരുന്നത് യുദ്ധത്തിന്റെ ഫലം എന്തുതന്നെയായാലും അത് പൊതുജനത്തെ ബാധിക്കില്ലെന്നാണ്. യുദ്ധത്തിന് പിന്നില്* വമ്പന്* മൂലധന താല്*പര്യങ്ങളാണെന്നും ജര്*മനിയിലെ അധ്വാനിക്കുന്നവരും ഭാരം ചുമക്കുന്നവരും അതിന്റെ ഗുണഭോക്താക്കളല്ലെന്നും അവര്* പ്രചരിപ്പിച്ചു. സൈനികാധിപത്യം തകര്*ക്കപ്പെടുകയും യുദ്ധം തീരുകയും ചെയ്താല്* ജര്*മന്* ജനതയുടെ പുനരധിവാസം തങ്ങളേറ്റെന്നും ഈ അനുരഞ്ജനവാദക്കാര്* ഒച്ചവച്ചതാണ്. സമാധാനവാദം പാടിയ അവരാണ് യുദ്ധത്തിന്റെ മുഴുവന്* ഉത്തരവാദിത്തവും ജര്*മനിയുടെ ചുമലില്* കെട്ടിവച്ചത്. യുദ്ധഫലം നിര്*ണായകമല്ലെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞവര്*തന്നെ ഇപ്പോള്* രാഷ്ട്രത്തിന്റെ തകര്*ച്ചയുടെ കാരണമായി യുദ്ധത്തെ ചുണ്ടിക്കാണിക്കുന്നു. ഇനിയവര്*ക്ക് പറയാനാവുമോ, യുദ്ധത്തിലെ തോല്*വി ജര്*മന്* ജനതയെ ഒരുതരത്തിലും ബാധിക്കുമായിരുന്നില്ലെന്ന്? വിജയത്തിലേക്ക് കുതിക്കുകയായിരുന്ന ജര്*മന്* സൈന്യത്തിന്റെ വഴി തടഞ്ഞത് ഈ വിപ്ലവകാരികള്* തന്നെയല്ലേ? നിങ്ങള്* തന്നെയല്ലേ ജര്*മനിക്ക് നാട്ടിലും പുറത്തും നേടിയെടുക്കാമായിരുന്ന സൗഭാഗ്യങ്ങളെല്ലാം തട്ടിയെറിഞ്ഞത്..."""" എന്ന ഹിറ്റ്ലറുടെ ധിക്കാരപൂര്*ണമായ ചോദ്യമാണ് മലയാള പത്രങ്ങളില്* പരിഭാഷപോലെ ഇപ്പോള്* വന്നുനിറഞ്ഞുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്. തല്ലിക്കൊഴിച്ച ജനാധിപത്യം അന്താരാഷ്ട്ര ആണവ കുത്തകകളും ധനമൂലധന ഉടമകളും ബാങ്ക്-ഇന്*ഷുറന്*സ് ഭീമന്മാരുമെല്ലാം ചേര്*ന്ന് തല്ലിക്കൊഴിച്ച ഇന്ത്യന്* ജനാധിപത്യത്തെയും സ്വാശ്രയത്വത്തെയും സോഷ്യലിസ്റ്റ് വായ്ത്താരികളെയുംകുറിച്ച് പത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് അതിരുകടന്ന ശുഭപ്രതീക്ഷയാണ്. വസ്തുതകള്* ചൂണ്ടിക്കാണിക്കുന്നവരെ ഹിറ്റ്ലറെപ്പോലെ നിറഞ്ഞ വായില്* അപഹസിക്കുകയുമാണ് അവ. പതിനഞ്ചാം ലോകസഭയിലെ 306 കോടിപതികളില്* 141 പേരും കോണ്*ഗ്രസിന്റെ ലളിതജീവിതചര്യക്കാരാണ്. 64 കേന്ദ്രമന്ത്രിമാരുടെ രേഖയുള്ള സ്വത്തിന്റെ വിസ്തൃതി 500 കോടി രൂപയ്ക്ക് മുകളിലും. ഓരോ കോര്*പറേറ്റ് ശൃംഖലയും അവര്*ക്കാവശ്യമുള്ളവരെ ദല്ലാള്*മാരായി മന്ത്രിസഭയില്* അടിച്ചുകയറ്റുകയാണ്. ഇതിന്റെ ഭീകരഫലം സിഎജി റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട് സൂക്ഷ്മമായി പരിശോധിച്ചാല്* കണ്ടെത്താനാവും. പൊതുമേഖലയെ അനാഥമാക്കി സ്വകാര്യ കുത്തകകള്*ക്ക് തടിച്ചുകൊഴുക്കാനാണ് അവസരം സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്നത്. എന്നാല്* ബദല്* മാര്*ഗങ്ങള്* മുന്നോട്ടുവച്ച പശ്ചിമബംഗാള്*, കേരള മാതൃകകളെ കോര്*പറേറ്റ് സിഇഒമാരെപ്പോലെ എഴുതിത്തള്ളുകയാണ് മലയാള മനോരമയും മറ്റും. എല്*ഡിഎഫ് ഭരണം കേരളത്തില്* കര്*ഷക ആത്മഹത്യകള്* അവസാനിപ്പിച്ചുവെന്ന സത്യത്തെ നുണക്കഥകള്*കൊണ്ട് മൂടുകയാണ് അവ. കേന്ദ്ര ഗവണ്*മെന്റിന്റെ സഹായപദ്ധതികളാണത്രെ കര്*ഷകരെ ജീവിതത്തോടടുപ്പിച്ചത്. അനന്തപ്പൂരിലും വിദര്*ഭയിലും ആത്മഹത്യകള്* ഇപ്പോഴും തുടര്*ക്കഥകളാകുന്നത് വിശദീകരിക്കാനുള്ള ബാധ്യതയെങ്കിലും അവയ്ക്കില്ലേ. കഴിഞ്ഞ പാര്*ലമെന്റില്* വിശ്വാസപ്രമേയം ചര്*ച്ചക്കുവന്നപ്പോള്* യുവരാജാവ് രാഹുല്*ഗാന്ധി ഒരു കലാവതിയെക്കുറിച്ച് വാചാലനായിരുന്നു. സാധുസ്ത്രീക്ക് ഇപ്പോള്* എന്തുപറ്റിയെന്ന് ദാരിദ്ര്യവിനോദ സഞ്ചാരികള്* വിശദീകരിക്കേണ്ടതല്ലേ. നവരത്ന സ്ഥാപനങ്ങളുടെപോലും ഓഹരികള്* വഴിവാണിഭക്കാരെപ്പോലെ വിറ്റുതുലച്ച കേന്ദ്ര നയത്തിന് പകരം കേരളം മുന്നോട്ടുവച്ച മാതൃക മറക്കാവുന്നതാണോ. നഷ്ടത്തിലെന്ന് പഴികേട്ട കുറേ സ്ഥാപനങ്ങളെ ഇവിടെ കരകയറ്റി. തീര്*ന്നില്ല, കാല്*നൂറ്റാണ്ടിനുശേഷം പൊതുമേഖലയില്* പത്തു വ്യവസായങ്ങള്* ആരംഭിക്കുകയുംചെയ്തു. 80 ലക്ഷം മനുഷ്യരെ അരിഞ്ഞുതള്ളിയ കൊലയാളിയായ അഡോള്*ഡ് ഹിറ്റ്ലറെ ചരിത്രത്തില്* മഹാനായി വാഴ്ത്തുന്നതിന് ജോസഫ് ഗീബല്*സ് പ്രയോഗിച്ച തന്ത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് സമാനമായവയാണ് മനോരമയും മാതൃഭൂമിയും വലതുപക്ഷ നേതൃരൂപങ്ങളെ വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കാനും ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നത്. ഔപചാരിക ജനാധിപത്യത്തിന്റെ മറയ്ക്കുള്ളില്* കൊടിയ കുംഭകോണക്കാര്*ക്കുപോലും മാന്യമായ ഇടമാണ്. അവരുടെ അന്തഃസാരശൂന്യങ്ങളായ പ്രസ്താവങ്ങള്*ക്ക് വെണ്ടക്കാ തലക്കെട്ടുകളുടെ അകമ്പടിയും. രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തെ ഗൗരവബുദ്ധ്യാ സമീപിക്കാന്*പോലുമാവാത്ത എ കെ ആന്റണി, ഉമ്മന്*ചാണ്ടി, രമേശ് ചെന്നിത്തല കോമാളികള്*ക്ക് ലാളിത്യത്തിന്റെ ശിരോവസ്ത്രവും. പീയൂസ് പന്ത്രണ്ടാമന്* ഹിറ്റ്ലറുടെ പ്രചാരണമന്ത്രികൂടിയായ ഗീബല്*സ് നുണകള്* നൂറ്റൊന്ന് ആവര്*ത്തിച്ച മുപ്പതുകളുടെ ജര്*മന്* ചരിത്രമാണ് ഓര്*മയിലെത്തുന്നത്. ഹിറ്റ്ലറുടെ ഓരോ ജന്മദിനാഘോഷവേളയിലും അയാള്* പ്രശംസയുടെ പെരുമഴ പെയ്യിച്ചു. ഹിറ്റ്ലര്* 50-ാം ജന്മദിനം ആഘോഷിച്ച 1939ല്* ബര്*ലിന്* കൊട്ടാരം ഒരു അശ്ലീല കാഴ്ചക്കുതന്നെ സാക്ഷിയായി. പതിനായിരങ്ങളെ പച്ചക്ക് കൊന്നുതള്ളി രസിച്ച ആ ഫാസിസ്റ്റ് ഭീകരന് ജന്മദിനാശംസ ചൊരിയാന്* ആദ്യം പാഞ്ഞെത്തിയത് പിയൂസ് പന്ത്രണ്ടാമന്* മാര്*പ്പാപ്പയായിരുന്നു. ഫ്യുറര്*ക്കുമേല്* കര്*ത്താവിന്റെ കൃപാകടാക്ഷങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ടാവട്ടേയെന്ന് ആ കൂടിക്കാഴ്ചയിലാണ് പിയൂസ് തുറന്നടിച്ചത്. ആ ആശംസയുടെ ആവേശം തളംകെട്ടിനിന്ന സന്ദര്*ഭത്തിലേക്ക് കുത്തകയായ ഹെന്റിഫോര്*ഡും കാലെടുത്തുവച്ചു. കേരളത്തിലെ ഇടയലേഖനങ്ങളുടെ മെഗഫോണായി വര്*ത്തിക്കുന്ന മനോരമക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമാകാന്* ഇടയില്ലാത്ത ചരിത്ര ദൃശ്യമായിരുന്നു അത്. അഴിമതിക്കാര്*ക്കും പെണ്*വാണിഭക്കാര്*ക്കും വോട്ടുനല്*കരുതെന്നും ബൂത്തിലെത്തുമ്പോള്* കേരളത്തിന്റെ സെക്കുലര്* അടിത്തറ മനസ്സിലുണ്ടാവണമെന്നും മുന്നറിയിപ്പ് നല്*കിയ മതാധ്യക്ഷന്റെ പ്രഖ്യാപനത്തിന് ഒരിറ്റ് മഷി ചെലവാക്കിയില്ലെന്ന് മാത്രമല്ല, സഭയുടെ രാഷ്ട്രീയ സമീപനങ്ങളില്* മാറ്റമുണ്ടാകില്ലെന്നുവരെ ഉറപ്പിച്ചു മനോരമ. ജൂതന്മാരായ ഡോക്ടര്*മാരെയും അഭിഭാഷകരെയും ബഹിഷ്കരിക്കണമെന്നും ജൂതന്മാരുടെ കാളകളില്*നിന്ന് പശുക്കള്*ക്ക് ബീജസങ്കലനം അരുതെന്നും ശഠിച്ച ഹിറ്റ്ലറുടെ ന്യൂറംബര്*ഗ് പ്രഖ്യാപനംപോലെ കേരളത്തിലെ ചില ബിഷപ്പുമാര്* സംസാരിച്ചപ്പോള്* മനോരമയ്ക്ക് മെയ്ന്*കാംഫിന്റെ ശബ്ദമായിരുന്നു. സ്വന്തം വിധിക്കായി പൊരുതിക്കൊണ്ടിരുന്ന ഒരു ജനത സ്വന്തം സ്ഥിതിയും ലക്ഷ്യവും ഓര്*മപ്പെടുത്തുന്നതിന് ഏതൊരു സംഭവത്തിനും ഇടയില്*വച്ച് ഓര്*മ പുതുക്കാറുണ്ട്. ഇന്ന് അങ്ങനെയൊരു ദിനമാണ്. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ അമ്പതാം പിറന്നാളിന് ആശംസയര്*പ്പിക്കാന്* ഐക്യവും സാഹോദര്യവും വിളിച്ചോതി, പുതുവസ്തങ്ങളണിഞ്ഞ് രാജ്യം മുഴുവന്* ഫ്യുററിന് മുന്നില്* നില്*ക്കുന്നു. എല്ലാ രാജ്യത്തും ഭൂഖണ്ഡത്തിലുമുള്ള മുഴുവന്* ജര്*മന്*കാരുടെയും പ്രാര്*ഥന അതാണ്. റീഷില്* ജീവിക്കാന്* ഭാഗ്യം സിദ്ധിച്ചവരോടൊപ്പം ലോകത്തിന്റെ നാനാഭാഗത്തുള്ള ജര്*മന്* ജനതയും നന്ദിയോടെയുള്ള ആശംസ നേരുന്നതിന് ഒത്തുചേരുന്നു. യൂറോപ്പില്* ശാന്തിയും സമാധാനവും ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്ന, സംസ്കാരത്തെയും ചരിത്രത്തെയും സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന ദശലക്ഷക്കണക്കിന് ജനങ്ങള്* ഇതിനായി സംഘം ചേരുന്നു എന്നാണ് ഗീബല്*സ്, ഹിറ്റ്ലറുടെ അമ്പതാം ജന്മദിനവേളയില്* നടത്തിയ പ്രസംഗത്തിന്റെ കാതല്*. അതിനുമുമ്പുതന്നെ ജന്മദിനാശംസകളില്* ഹിറ്റ്ലറുടെ അനുകരണീയ വ്യക്തിത്വത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് എത്രയോ പറഞ്ഞുവച്ചിരുന്നു. റീഷില്* ജീവിക്കാന്* ഭാഗ്യം സിദ്ധിച്ചവര്*, യൂറോപ്പില്* ശാന്തിയും സമാധാനവും ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നവര്*, സംസ്കാരത്തെ സ്നേഹിക്കുന്നവര്*-തുടങ്ങിയ രൂപീകരണങ്ങള്*ക്ക് നമ്മുടെ ഭാഷയില്* വിവര്*ത്തനങ്ങള്* തീര്*ക്കുകയാണ് മനോരമയും മറ്റും. താമരമുഖമുള്ള കെപിസിസി പ്രസിഡന്റ് എന്ന കോണ്*ഗ്രസുകാരുടെ വിശേഷണത്തെ ചെന്നിത്തലയുടെ സൗന്ദര്യമായാണ് പത്രങ്ങള്* വിവര്*ത്തനം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. ആദര്*ശ വായാടിത്തം കവിയും മിതവാദിയുമായ പ്രധാനമന്ത്രി എന്ന് അടല്* ബിഹാരി വാജ്പേയ്ക്ക് വിശേഷം നല്*കിയ മാധ്യമക്കളരിപോലെ, ഇവിടെ ആന്റണിയെയും ചെന്നിത്തലയെയും ഉമ്മന്*ചാണ്ടിയെയും മറ്റും അനുകരണീയന്മാരാക്കുകയാണ്. ആന്റണിയുടെ ആദര്*ശവായാടിത്തം ആദര്*ശ്ഫ്ളാറ്റ് കുംഭകോണങ്ങളില്* മുട്ടിത്തകര്*ന്നത് മനോരമ കണ്ടില്ല. കോട്ടയം കുഞ്ഞച്ചന്മാര്* പാടിപ്പുകഴ്ത്തിയ ആ ലളിത ജീവിതം കെ കരുണാകരന്റെ ബോധം നശിപ്പിച്ച് മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിക്കസേര കെട്ടിപ്പിടിക്കാന്* ഡല്*ഹിയില്* നിന്നെത്തിയത് പ്രത്യേക വിമാനത്തിലായിരുന്നല്ലോ. പിന്നെ ഓട്ടോറിക്ഷയില്* യാത്രചെയ്തതും വീട്ടില്* മൂന്ന് ഗ്ലാസ് മാത്രമുള്ളതും എംഎല്*എ ക്വാര്*ട്ടേഴ്സിലെ ഭക്ഷണവുമെല്ലാം സചിത്ര വാര്*ത്തകളായി. പുതിയ ഖദര്*കുപ്പായം വാങ്ങി പ്രത്യേക സ്ഥലങ്ങളില്* ബ്ലേഡുകൊണ്ട് കീറി തുന്നിയിടുന്ന കച്ചവട സിനിമയിലെ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് എന്തെല്ലാം വിശേഷണങ്ങളാണ്! ഗൗരവമുള്ള എന്തെങ്കിലും രാഷ്ട്രീയ ലേഖനങ്ങളോ പുസ്തകങ്ങളോ മണം അറിയാന്*പോലും മറിച്ചുനോക്കാത്ത മേയ്ക്കപ്പുകാര്*ക്ക് ലോകത്തെ ആഴത്തില്* കാണാനാവുന്നതെങ്ങനെ. ഹാസ്യനടനുള്ള ഓസ്കാര്* നേടിയ ആന്റണിയുടെ "വി എസിന്റെ നാടകം"" എന്ന പ്രയോഗത്തിന് ആനവലുപ്പത്തിലുള്ള തലക്കെട്ടാണ് മനോരമ നല്*കിയത്. നവീന്* ജിന്*ഡാലും കോടിപതികളും ചെന്നിത്തലയും മറ്റും നാമനിര്*ദേശ പത്രികക്കൊപ്പം നല്*കിയ സ്വത്തുവിവരം സംബന്ധിച്ച സത്യവാങ്മൂലം, കോണ്*ഗ്രസ് എംപിയും വ്യവസായിയുമായ നവീന്* ജിന്*ഡാലിന്റേതുപോലെയാണെന്നാണ് മനോരമ പഠിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. രേഖപ്രകാരം മാത്രം ജിന്*ഡാലിന്റെ ആസ്തി 131 കോടിയുടേതാണ്. അഴിമതിയിലൂടെ കോടികള്* ചുരന്നെടുക്കുന്ന രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിലെ ജെസിബിക്കാര്*ക്കുനേരെ ചെറിയ ചോദ്യങ്ങള്*പോലും ഉയര്*ത്തുന്നില്ല നമ്മുടെ മാധ്യമങ്ങള്*. വലിയ പ്രൊഫഷണല്* മികവിലെത്തിയെന്ന് അഭിമാനിക്കുന്ന മനോരമ തമിഴ്നാട്ടിലെ റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടിങ് രീതിയെങ്കിലും മറിച്ചുനോക്കണം. അഞ്ചുവര്*ഷംകൊണ്ട് നേതാവ് 780 വട്ടം സമ്പന്നനായി (ചലമേ 780 ശോലെ ൃശരവലൃ ശി 5 ്യലമൃെ) എന്ന കുറിപ്പില്* ബി ശിവകുമാര്* ഉയര്*ത്തിയ സംശയങ്ങള്* കേരളത്തിലേക്കും വ്യാപിപ്പിക്കേണ്ടതുണ്ട്. അഞ്ചുവര്*ഷത്തെ ഡിഎംകെ ഭരണത്തില്* ഭക്ഷ്യമന്ത്രി ഇ വി വേലുവാണ് പണത്തിന്റെ ഹര്*ഡില്*സില്* ഒന്നാമതെത്തിയത്. തിരുവണ്ണാമലൈ നിയോജക മണ്ഡലത്തില്* 2006ല്* പത്രിക നല്*കിയപ്പോള്* വേലുവിന്റെ പണസമ്പാദ്യം ഒരുലക്ഷം രൂപമാത്രം. കൂടാതെ പിഞ്ചൂര്* ഗ്രാമത്തില്* 60,000 രൂപ വിലവരുന്ന ഭൂമി. 15,000 രൂപയുടെ സ്വര്*ണാഭരണവും. ഭാര്യയാകട്ടെ ഒരു സ്വത്തുമില്ലാത്തവള്*. ഇക്കുറി മന്ത്രിയുടെ സ്വത്ത് 7.8 കോടിയായിരിക്കുന്നു. 17.47 ലക്ഷത്തിന്റെ ബാങ്ക് നിക്ഷേപവും. 1.75 കോടി വിലമതിക്കുന്ന കൃഷിഭൂമിയും. 1.25 കോടിയുടെ കെട്ടിടങ്ങള്*. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ചെറിയ വീടിന് ചെലവായതാകട്ടെ 4.5 കോടിയും. ഭാര്യയുടെ ആഭരണങ്ങള്*ക്കാകട്ടെ 5.76 ലക്ഷവും. കമ്പോളവില കൂടിയതിനാലാണ് സ്വത്ത് ഇത്രയുമായതെന്ന വേലുവിന്റെ വിശദീകരണം മാത്രം മതി മനോരമക്ക് തൃപ്തി നല്*കാന്*. തൊഴില്*മന്ത്രി ടി എം അന്*ബരശനും ഉന്നത വിദ്യാഭ്യാസമന്ത്രി കെ പൊന്*മുടിയും കോടിപതികളായ ദരിദ്രരാണ്! അഭിപ്രായ സര്*വേകള്* ഗീബല്*സിയന്* തന്ത്രത്തിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു രൂപമാണ് കേരളത്തില്* പ്രചരിക്കുന്ന അഭിപ്രായ സര്*വേകളില്*. രണ്ട് പ്രത്യേക വിഭാഗം നടത്തിയ സര്*വേയുടെ ഫലം യുഡിഎഫ് അനുകൂലമാണ്. മികച്ച മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി സ്ഥാനാര്*ഥി വി എസ് അച്യുതാനന്ദനാണെന്ന് വോട്ടര്*മാര്* മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞിട്ടും ആ ഭരണത്തുടര്*ച്ചയല്ലേ ഉണ്ടാവുകയെന്ന സത്യം കുഴിച്ചുമൂടുകയാണ് സര്*വേ വാര്*ത്തയിലൂടെ മനോരമ. തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പിന് മുമ്പത്തെ വോട്ടെടുപ്പുകള്* പലതും ആഗ്രഹപ്രകടനങ്ങള്* മാത്രമായിരുന്നു. എല്*ഡിഎഫ് മികവ് എപ്പോഴെങ്കിലും ഇവയിലൂടെ പുറത്തുവന്നിട്ടുണ്ടോ. അഴിമതിയും വിലക്കയറ്റവും പ്രധാന വിഷയമാവുമെന്ന് ഭൂരിപക്ഷം പേരും അഭിപ്രായപ്പെട്ടിട്ടും അതിന് ഉത്തരവാദികളായ കേന്ദ്രഭരണ നേതൃത്വത്തിനെതിരെ പ്രതികരണമുണ്ടാകില്ലെന്ന് മനോരമ ശഠിക്കുന്ന മട്ടിലാണ് വാര്*ത്തകള്*. വി എസിന്റെ സാന്നിധ്യം ഇടതുപക്ഷ വിജയം എളുപ്പമാക്കുമെന്ന് പറയുന്നവരും വോട്ട് യുഡിഎഫ് പെട്ടിയിലാണോ ഇടുക. ലോകകപ്പ് ക്രിക്കറ്റില്* ബാറ്റിങ്ങിലും ബൗളിങ്ങിലും ഫീല്*ഡിങ്ങിലും ഇന്ത്യ ഏറ്റവും മുന്നിലെത്തി. എന്നാല്* കിരീടം നമീബിയക്കാണെന്ന ഫലിതമാണ് ഓര്*ക്കേണ്ടത്. ബംഗാള്* കാടത്തത്തിലേക്കോ സിപിഐ എമ്മിന്റെ ബദല്* നയങ്ങള്*ക്കെതിരായ നിറഞ്ഞ അസഹിഷ്ണുതയാണ് സര്*വേഫല റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടിങ്ങില്*പോലും. പശ്ചിമ ബംഗാളിലും ഇടതുപക്ഷത്തിന് കാറ്റുവീഴ്ചയാണെന്നാണ് പ്രവചനം. എന്നാല്* ലോകപ്രശസ്ത സാമൂഹ്യ നിരീക്ഷകനും സാമ്പത്തിക വിദഗ്ധനുമായ ഡോ. അശോക്മിത്ര നടത്തിയ പ്രസ്താവനകള്*പോലും മനോരമയുടെ റബ്ബര്* മനസ്സിന് പിടികിട്ടിയില്ല. ഇടതുപക്ഷത്തിന് ബദലായി വലതുപക്ഷം വരാനുള്ള സാധ്യത ഒട്ടുമില്ലെന്നാണ് അദ്ദേഹം നിരീക്ഷിച്ചത്. ഭരണത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് ചെറിയ പരാതികള്* ഉണ്ടെങ്കിലും ബംഗാള്* ജനത ഒടുവില്* ഇടതുമുന്നണിയെതന്നെ സ്വീകരിക്കും. മാറ്റം ആസന്നമാണെന്ന ധാരണ ശരിയല്ല. ഇപ്പോഴുള്ളതിനേക്കാള്* ഭീകരമായ അവസ്ഥയിലേക്കാണ് മാറ്റമെങ്കില്* അതില്* ഒട്ടും താല്*പര്യമില്ല. തെറ്റുകള്* ചൂണ്ടിയാല്* അതിനര്*ഥം കോണ്*ഗ്രസിനെ അധികാരത്തില്* കൊണ്ടുവരിക എന്നല്ലെന്ന് ഓര്*ക്കണം. അവരുടെ കാലത്തെ ഭീകരതകള്* ജനങ്ങളുടെ മനസ്സില്* ഇപ്പോഴുമുണ്ട്. ഉയര്*ന്നുവന്നുവെന്നു പറയുന്ന ശക്തി കോണ്*ഗ്രസിന്റെ അവശിഷ്ടം മാത്രമാണ്. മാത്രമല്ല, അതിന് ഫാസിസ്റ്റ് മുഖമാണുള്ളതും-എന്നിങ്ങനെപോയി വിശദീകരണങ്ങള്*. ജനകീയ പ്രക്ഷോഭങ്ങളില്* താല്*പര്യമില്ലാത്ത വ്യക്തിഹത്യയിലൂന്നുന്ന മാവോയിസ്റ്റുകളാണോ വിപ്ലവബദല്*. അടിമുടി അഴിമതിയില്* കുളിച്ച കോണ്*ഗ്രസാണോ ഇടതുപക്ഷത്തിന് പകരം നില്*ക്കേണ്ടത്. അതിന്റെതന്നെ ഉപോല്*പന്നമായ തൃണമൂലിനെ ആദര്*ശവല്*ക്കരിക്കുന്നതില്* എന്തു കാര്യമാണുള്ളത്. എന്നിങ്ങനെ സംശയങ്ങള്* ഉന്നയിക്കാനും അശോക്മിത്ര മുന്നോട്ടുവന്നു. മാധ്യമങ്ങള്* ചില "ബുദ്ധിജീവി""കളെ കെട്ടിയെഴുന്നേല്*പിക്കുന്നതായും അദ്ദേഹം കൂട്ടിച്ചേര്*ത്തു. മലപ്പുറം "കരുത്ത്"" അശോക്മിത്ര ഉല്*ക്കണ്ഠപ്പെട്ട ബംഗാള്* ഭയത്തിന്റെ ഓരംപറ്റിയാണ് കേരളത്തില്* മനോരമയും മാതൃഭൂമിയും വാര്*ത്തകള്* ചമയ്ക്കുന്നത്. സിപിഐ എമ്മിന് കാല്*ലക്ഷത്തിലേറെ ഭൂരിപക്ഷമുള്ള മണ്ഡലങ്ങളില്*പോലും തീപ്പാറുന്ന പോരാട്ടമാണത്രെ! ജില്ലകളെ അപഗ്രഥിച്ച് തട്ടിവിടുന്ന രണ്ടാംഘട്ട വിശകലനങ്ങളിലെല്ലാം ഏകപക്ഷീയതകളാണ് നിറയെ. അഴിമതിക്കാര്*ക്ക് സ്വീകരണം നല്*കുന്ന, പെണ്*വാണിഭക്കാര്*ക്ക് ഐസ്ക്രീംകപ്പ് നല്*കുന്ന യുഡിഎഫ് സാമാന്യബോധം അവയിലെല്ലാം ഒഴുകിപ്പരക്കുകയാണ്. "പതിനാറിന്റെ കരുത്തില്* ടീം മലപ്പുറം"" എന്ന മഹേഷ്ഗുപ്ത (2011 ഏപ്രില്* ഒന്ന്) യുടെ കണ്ടുപിടിത്തങ്ങള്* അപാരമാണ്. പി കെ കുഞ്ഞാലിക്കുട്ടിയെ ഇത്രമാത്രം കുറ്റവിമുക്തനാക്കുന്നതെന്തിന്? "...പാര്*ടി വീണ്ടും പഴയ പ്രതിസന്ധിയിലാകുമോ എന്ന അവസ്ഥവരെയെത്തി കാര്യങ്ങള്*. പക്ഷേ പിഴവുകള്* ആവര്*ത്തിക്കാതിരിക്കാന്* നേതൃത്വം ജാഗ്രത പാലിച്ചു. പാര്*ടിക്കുള്ളില്* ചെറിയ പൊട്ടലും ചീറ്റലുമുണ്ടായെങ്കിലും എല്*ഡിഎഫ് ലക്ഷ്യംവച്ചതുപോലെ കാര്യങ്ങള്* കൈവിട്ടുപോയില്ല. ഐസ്ക്രീം കേസുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട വിവാദങ്ങള്* ചുരുങ്ങിയപക്ഷം മലപ്പുറം ജില്ലയിലെങ്കിലും ഫലപ്രദമായി ഉയര്*ത്തിക്കൊണ്ടുവരാന്* ഇതുവരെ എല്*ഡിഎഫിന് കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുമില്ല..."" എന്നാണ് സമാശ്വാസം. കുഞ്ഞാലിക്കുട്ടിക്ക് ഇങ്ങനെയാകാം. എന്നാല്* "ജനാധിപത്യത്തിന്റെ തൂണ്"" മാഫിയാ രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തിന് ചാരിനില്*ക്കാന്* വിട്ടുകൊടുക്കാമോ. മനോരമയുടെ "ഇന്നത്തെ ചിന്ത"" പംക്തിയില്* അന്ന് കൊടുത്ത ഖുര്*-ആന്* വചനമെങ്കിലും കാണേണ്ടതല്ലേ. ""നിങ്ങള്* മറച്ചുവെച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നതിനെ അല്ലാഹു പുറത്തുകൊണ്ടുവരുന്നതാണ്"""" എന്നത് ലോകവിഡ്ഢി ദിനത്തില്* മനോരമ വായനക്കാര്*ക്ക് സൗജന്യമായി നല്*കിയ ആശംസയാണോ. ി

----------


## Mattoose

thaanks macha  :Smile:

----------


## Mattoose

* 
* 


 'സംഗതി സത്യമാണ്.പഹയന് ഏതാണ്ട് മൂന്നടി  നീളം കാണും.ഒത്ത വണ്ണവും.കണ്ടത് ഞാനാ.ഞാനും അമ്മയും അകത്തെ  മുറിയിലായിരുന്നു അപ്പോള്*.എന്തോ എടുക്കാനായി പുറത്തേക്ക് വന്നതായിരുന്നു  ഞാന്*.അപ്പോഴാണ് ഉച്ചഭക്ഷണവും കഴിഞ്ഞ് ഒരു മഞ്ഞ ചേര സുഖമായി  വിശ്രമിക്കുന്നു.നീണ്ട ഒര് സൈറണ്* മുഴങ്ങി.ഞാന്* ഉറക്കെ കൂവി..അമ്മേ  ..പാമ്പ് ...!!'

ദിവ്യയുടെ കഥാവിവരണം കേട്ട് എനിക്ക്  ചിരിക്കാതെ നിവൃത്തിയുണ്ടായിരുന്നില്ല.രണ്ട് മൂന്ന് ദിവസമായി ആകെ  ടെന്*ഷനാണ്.ജോലി..തിരക്ക്..ആകെ ഓട്ടം തന്നെ.കിടക്കാന്* നേരത്ത്  പ്രിയങ്കരിയായ പെമ്പറന്നോത്തി അവളുടെ വീരേതിഹാസ കഥ പറഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങി.അവളുടെ  നെറുകില്* ഞാനൊരു ഉമ്മ കൊടുത്തു.അതൊരു നന്ദി പറച്ചിലായിരുന്നു.എല്ലാ  പ്രതിസന്ധികളിലും അവളുടെ സാമിപ്യം ജീവിതത്തെ  സുന്ദരമാക്കിയിരുന്നു.അത്*കൊണ്ട് തന്നെയാണ് ജീവിതത്തോട് എനിക്കിത്ര  ഇഷ്ടവും.'എന്റെ പ്രിയപ്പെട്ടവളെ..സുന്ദരീ..നീയെന്റെ നിധിയാണ്..'ഞാന്*  കുറച്ച് ഓവറായി ഒരു ഡയലോഗും പാസാക്കി.

'കഥ മുഴുവന്* കേക്കൂ..' കൊച്ച് കുട്ടിയെപോലെ അവള്* കഥ പറഞ്ഞു തുടങ്ങി.ഞാന്* കേള്*ക്കാനും.



 

'എന്റെ കൂവല്* കേട്ട് പുറത്ത്  നിന്നിരുന്ന അച്ഛന്* ഓടി വന്നു.എന്താടി കിടന്നു കാറുന്നേ..?-എന്നൊരു  ചോദ്യം.പെട്ടെന്ന് ഷട്ടറിട്ടതുപോലെ എന്റെ കൂവല്* നിന്നു.ഇപ്പോള്* തൊണ്ട  ശബ്ദമൊന്നും പുറപ്പെടുവിക്കുന്നില്ല.ചേര കിടക്കുന്നതിന്റെ തൊട്ടടുത്തു  നിന്നാണ് അച്ഛന്* ചോദിക്കുന്നത്.പക്ഷെ അച്ഛനും ചേരയും പരസ്പരം  കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.ഞാന്* അവസാനം വിയര്*ത്തു കുളിച്ച് കൈകൊണ്ട് അച്ഛനെ ആഗ്യം  കാണിച്ചു.അച്ഛന്* അത് കണ്ട് താഴേക്ക് നോക്കിയതും പടാന്ന് ചാടി കസേരയ്ക്ക്  മുകളില്* കയറിയതും ക്ലോക്കിലെ സെക്കെന്റ് സൂചി ഒന്നില്* നിന്നിറങ്ങി  രണ്ടിലെത്തിയ നേരംകൊണ്ട് കഴിഞ്ഞു.പിന്നെ ഞാനും അച്ഛനും ഒരുമിച്ചായി  കൂവല്*.വാശിയേറിയ മത്സരം.എന്താ നടക്കുന്നതെന്നറിയാതെ പാവം ചേര ഒന്നും  മിണ്ടാതെ കിടന്നു.'
എന്റെ ഉറക്കെയുള്ള ചിരികേട്ടിട്ട് അപ്പുറത്തെ മുറിയില്* കിടന്നിരുന്ന അമ്മു  എണ്ണീറ്റ് വന്നു.അച്ഛനിങ്ങനെ കിടന്നു ചിരിച്ചാല്* എനിക്ക് ഉറങ്ങാന്*  പറ്റില്ല.നാളെ എനിക്ക് സ്*കൂളില്* പോകേണ്ടതാ.-എന്നായി അവള്*.അമ്മൂന്റെ  പ്രായത്തില്* അമ്മ കാണിച്ച സാഹസം കേട്ട് അച്ഛന്* ഓട്ടോമാറ്റികായി  ചിരിച്ചുപോയതാ എന്ന് കേട്ടപ്പോള്* അമ്മുവും കൂടി എന്നോടൊപ്പം കഥ  കേള്*ക്കാന്*...ഹാാ..!സുന്ദര സന്തുഷ്ട കുടുംബം..!

ദിവ്യ തുടര്*ന്നു.

'ഞാന്* അപ്പോഴാണ് അമ്മയുടെ  കാര്യമോര്*ത്തത്.അമ്മയെവിടെ..?അച്ഛന്* കസേരയുടെ കൊമ്പത്തിരുന്നുകൊണ്ട്  ചോദിച്ചു.അച്ഛന്റെ നില്*പ്പു കണ്ട് എനിക്ക് ശരിക്കും ചിരി  വരുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.അമ്മ അപ്പോളേക്കും ഓടി അടുത്ത മുറിയില്* എത്തി.അകത്തെ  മുറിയില്* നിന്നു കൂവുന്നതുകൊണ്ടാണ് അമ്മയുടെ ബളഹം ശരിക്കും ഞങ്ങളുടെ  കാതിലെത്താതിരുന്നത്.ഞങ്ങളുടെ ബഹളമൊക്കെ കേട്ട് ചേരയാശാന്* പുറത്തേക്ക്  പോകാതെ നേരെ അകത്തേക്ക് കയറി.ഹമ്പടാ..ഇവനെന്താ ഇവിടെ സ്ഥിരതാമസമാക്കാന്*  പോകുകയാണോ..ചേര അകത്തെ മുറിയില്* കയറി എന്ന് ഉറപ്പായതോടെ ഞാനും അച്ഛനും  പുറത്തേക്കോടി എസ്*ക്കേപ്പായി.ഗേറ്റിനടുത്തുവരെ ഒപ്പത്തിനൊപ്പം ഓടിയ  അച്ഛന്* പെട്ടെന്ന് വാനിഷായി..ഇതെന്ത് മറിമായം..!'

'അമ്മൂമ്മയോ..?'-അമ്മു ചോദിച്ചു.

'അമ്മ ആ മുറിയില്* തന്നെ.അമ്മ  നില്*ക്കുന്നതിന്റെ തൊട്ടടുത്ത മുറിയിലേക്കാണ് ചേരപോയത്.ആ മുറിയില്* നിന്ന്  അമ്മ നില്*ക്കുന്ന മുറിയിലേക്കെത്താന്* ഒര് വാതിലുണ്ട്.ചേര വാതിലും  തുറന്ന് വന്നാലൊ..!അമ്മ പേടിച്ചു.അമ്മയുടെ കൂവല്* ഉച്ചത്തിലായി..ചേരയിപ്പോ  വരുമേ..ആരേലും ഓടിവായോ..ആരു കേക്കാനാ..ഞാന്* ഓടി അടുത്ത വീട്ടില്*  എത്തിയിരുന്നു.നേരെ കേറി കതകടച്ച് കുറ്റിയുമിട്ടു.അച്ഛന്റെ ഒരു  വിവരവുമില്ല..'

'അപ്പൂപ്പന്* എവിടെ പോയി ..?'-അമ്മുന്റെ ചോദ്യത്തിന് ഞാനാണ് ഉത്തരം നല്*കിയത്.

'അമ്മൂട്ടിന്റെ അപ്പുപ്പന് ഭയങ്കര  ധൈര്യമല്ലേ..അതാ ഓടി കളഞ്ഞത്.ധീരതയ്ക്കുള്ള അവാര്*ഡ് കൊടുക്കുന്ന  കമ്മിറ്റിക്കാര് അപ്പുപ്പനെ കണ്ടാരുന്നേല്* കൊത്തികൊണ്ടുപോനെ..'

'കളിയാക്കണ്ട.അങ്ങനൊന്നും അല്ല.അച്ഛന്* ലോഷന്* എടുക്കാന്* പോയതാ.ലോഷന്* തളിച്ചാല്* ചേര ഓടിപോകും..'

'ഊവ് ഊേേവ..നീ ബാക്കി പറ'

'അങ്ങനെ ഞങ്ങളുടെ ബഹളം കേട്ട് അപ്പുറത്തെ  വീട്ടിലെ രണ്ട് ചേട്ടന്*മാര്* ഓടി വന്നു.അമ്മയുടെ അശരീരി കേട്ടുകൊണ്ടവര്*  അകത്തെ മുറിയില്* ചേരയെ തിരഞ്ഞു.പക്ഷെ അപ്പോഴേക്കും ബോറടിച്ച ശ്രീമാന്* ചേര  അവര്*കള്* സ്ഥലം വിട്ടിരുന്നു.ആശ്വാസമായി.ഞാന്* അങ്ങനെ  വീട്ടിലേക്കെത്തി.ധൈര്യശാലിയായ ഉണ്ണിയാര്*ച്ച ഏലിയാസ് ഝാന്*സി റാണി..!!'

'കണ്ടോ അമ്മുട്ടി..ഇങ്ങനെ പോയാല്* ഇവിടെ  ഒരു ചേര വന്നാല്* നിന്റെ അമ്മ നമ്മളെ രണ്ടാളേം ഇട്ടിട്ട് ഓടുമല്ലോ..'-ഞാന്*  അമ്മുവിനോട് പറഞ്ഞു.

'ഞാന്* ഓടൂല്ല.അന്ന് ഞാന്* ചെറിയ കുട്ടി അല്ലേ..അതാ ഓടിയെ.'-ദിവ്യ പറഞ്ഞു.

'അപ്പുപ്പന്* പിന്നെ വന്നോ..?'-അമ്മുവിനറിയേണ്ടത് അതാരുന്നു.എന്റെ മോളു തന്നെ..അപ്പുപ്പനെ പണിയാന്* കിട്ടിയ അവസരമല്ലേ..!

'അച്ഛന്* ലോഷനെടുത്തിട്ട് തിരിച്ചു  വരുമ്പോള്* അമ്മ ഇട്ടു കൊടുത്ത ചായയും കുടിച്ച് നില്*ക്കുകയായിരുന്നു ചേരയെ  ഓടിക്കാന്* വന്ന ചേട്ടന്*മാര്*.സാറിതെവിടെ പോയതാ-അവര്* ചോദിച്ചു..'

'അയ്യോ ..വേണ്ട..ബാക്കി നീ പറയണ്ടാ ..ലോഷന്* എടുക്കാന്* പോയപ്പോള്* അത്  തീര്*ന്നു പോയി്കാണും..പാക്കരണ്ണന്റെ കടയില്* പോയി ലോഷന്* വാങ്ങി വന്നതാ  പാവം ..'
ഞാന്* പൊട്ടിചിരിച്ചു.സ്വന്തം അച്ഛനെ കളിയാക്കുന്നതുകണ്ട് ദിവ്യ പിണക്കം നടിച്ചു.രണ്ട് പഞ്ചാര ഡയലോഗ് കാച്ചിയപ്പോള്* ആ പിണക്കം മാറി.

അങ്ങനെ ഒരു സുന്ദരമായ രാത്രി കൂടി കഴിഞ്ഞു..

Kundara Junction

----------


## plk

thanks kuthara junction..... :Giveup:

----------


## Warlord

Thanks Mattetta....kidu!

----------


## kandahassan

vennilakattinte  eeradikal


vennilakattinte  eeradikal
poonilapoovinte thoovelicham
neeyam thapasinte karmekhamayi
ponushasarnaoru geeviyetho?


priyamayatho thaliritatho iniyen kadil neee...
prenayadramayi vencharu nee iniyengupoyi
thoovalkodi oru mathramo iru yathrathan
venthoovalil ponmekhamayoo nee


vennilakattinte  eeradikal
poonilapoovinte thoovelicham
neeyam thapasinte karmekhamayi
ponushasarnaoru geeviyetho?

----------


## Mattoose

> thanks kuthara junction.....





> Thanks Mattetta....kidu!


thanks machans

----------


## Mattoose

> vennilakattinte  eeradikal
> 
> 
> vennilakattinte  eeradikal
> poonilapoovinte thoovelicham
> neeyam thapasinte karmekhamayi
> ponushasarnaoru geeviyetho?
> 
> 
> ...


 :Good:  :Good:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


thank u macha :Cool2:  :Cool2:

----------


## B I L A L

Mattetan & Kandan...kollaam nanayitundu....

----------


## Mattoose

> Mattetan & Kandan...kollaam nanayitundu....


thaanks ikka .. :Flowers:

----------


## kandahassan

> Mattetan & Kandan...kollaam nanayitundu....


thanxx macha :Cool:

----------


## kandahassan

Ente Bharya

aaranyakandathin ponnudal pole 
ee loka veetil njan vannu veezhke
kashtapadin vedanayi jeevitham
ente mele adichelkapettu
pallikudathil ninnu vittu poke
janmathathavu manmaranju
pettamaye njan potti nilkke
kalyanaprayam vanethineram
vridhayam mathavin santhiyorthu
njan oru kalyanam kazhichunokki
maniyaranalil aval paranju
entamma alla athu namude amma
njanam manassil chirichu nilkke
santhosha nalukal vannupoyi
onthin niramm poleyangu
avalude sobhavam mari poyi
vriddayam mathavine nindichaval
orunal veeduvittirangipoyi
aval.. avalanu malogare ente bharya
ente bharya....................................

----------


## Mattoose

* ശുഭയാത്ര* 


 
അന്ന് ഞാന്* പാലക്കാട്ടേക്കുള്ള ഒര് യാത്രയിലായിരുന്നു.ആവേശത്തിലായിരുന്നു  എന്റെ മനസ്സ്.യുവകേരളം മാസിക നടത്തിയ മത്സരത്തില്* ഒന്നാം സ്ഥാനം നേടിയത്  ഞാനെഴുതിയ ചെറുകഥയായിരുന്നു.അവാര്*ഡ് ദാനം പാലക്കാട് ഠൗണ്*ഹാളില്*  വെച്ചാണ്.ജീവിതത്തില്* ആദ്യമായി എന്റെ രചനയ്ക്ക് കിട്ടുന്ന  അംഗീകാരം,അതെനിക്ക് ഒരുപാട് സന്തോഷം തന്നിരുന്നു.

കൊല്ലത്തുനിന്ന് ട്രെയിനില്* എറണാകുളം എത്തി,ഇപ്പോള്* അവിടുന്ന് ബസ്സില്*  പാലക്കാട്ടേക്ക് പൊയ്*ക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.പാലക്കാടിന്റെ ഭംഗി എന്നെ  വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.പുഴചാലുകളും പുല്*ക്കൂട്ടങ്ങളും വഴിയില്*  കണ്ണിനു വിരുന്നൊരുക്കി നിന്നു.വീശുന്ന കാറ്റില്* പോലും ഗ്രാമത്തിന്റെ  സൗന്ദര്യം ആവാഹിച്ചിരുന്നു.പാലക്കാടന്* ഗ്രാമം സുന്ദരിയായ യുവതിയായി ഞാന്*  പോകുന്ന വഴിയില്ലെല്ലാം കൂടെ വന്നു.




 
ഒരു നിമിഷം,ഞാന്* എന്റെ നാടിനെ ഓര്*ത്തു.കൊല്ലം,നഗരത്തിന്റെ അഹങ്കാരമാണ് ആ  നാടിന്.അധികാരവും ഭരണവും സെക്രട്ടേറിയേറ്റും  അടുത്തുകിടപ്പുണ്ടല്ലോ.ക്ഷയിച്ചു നിലം പരിശായ തറവാട്ടിലെ ചോരതുപ്പി ചാകാറായ  കാര്*ന്നോരുടെ തലക്കനം ഞാന്* ഉള്*പ്പെടുന്ന തെക്കന്*  വര്*ഗത്തിനുണ്ട്.ചുമ്മാതല്ല ചിലര്* പറയുന്നത്,മൂര്*ഖനേയും തെക്കനേയും  ഒരുമിച്ചു കണ്ടാല്* ആദ്യം തെക്കനെ കൊല്ലുമെന്ന്.തല്ലികൊല്ലേണ്ടുന്ന  കൈയിലിരിപ്പു തന്നെയാണ് ചിലപ്പോള് ..ഈ എനിക്കും.

വഴിയില്* കണ്ട ഒരു കാഴ്ച മനസ്സിനെ ആകര്*ഷിച്ചു.പ്രൈവറ്റ് ബസ്സില്* കയറാന്*  സ്*കുള്* കുട്ടികള്* അച്ചടക്കത്തോടെ വരിവരിയായി നില്*ക്കുന്നു.കൊല്ലത്ത്  ആകെ ഇങ്ങനെയൊരു വരി കാണാന്* പറ്റുന്നത് ബീവറേജസിനു മുന്നില്*  മാത്രമാണ്.മറ്റൊന്നു കൂടി ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചു.പിന്*വശത്ത് കൂടി മാത്രമാണ്  യാത്രക്കാര്* കയറുന്നത്.ബസ്സില്* നിന്ന്് ആള്*ക്കാര്* ഇറങ്ങുന്നത് പിന്*  വശത്തെ ഡോറില്* കൂടിയും.ഇവിടെയാണെങ്കില്* വിരുതന്*മാര്* പറ്റിയാല്*  ജനാലവഴിവരെ അകത്തുകയറും.മറ്റു ചിലരാണെങ്കില്* മുന്* വശത്തെ വാതിലില്*  കൂടിയെ കയറൂ.സ്ത്രീ തിരക്കുണ്ടെങ്കില്* ഓസിന് ഒരു സ്പര്*ശനവും  ആകാമല്ലോ.കിളികളും കണ്ടക്ടര്*മാരും സ്പര്*ശനകാര്യത്തില്* തീരെ മോശക്കാരല്ല.

ഞാന്* ആലോചനകള്*ക്കു വിലങ്ങിട്ടുകൊണ്ട് എന്റെ ജോലിയിലേക്ക് കടന്നു.എന്തിനും  സാക്ഷിയാകാന്* മാര്*ട്ടിന്* കൂപ്പര്* ഒര് കിന്ത്രാണ്ടം  കണ്ടുപിടിച്ചിരുന്നല്ലോ,മൊബൈല്* ഫോണ്*.മൊബൈലില്* പകര്*ത്തിയ പ്രകൃതി  ദൃശ്യങ്ങള്* 3 ജി സാങ്കേതിക വിദ്യയുടെ മേലാപ്പോടെ സുകെര്*ബര്*ഗ്  ആവിഷ്*കരിച്ച സൗഹൃദവലയായ ഫെയ്*സ്ബുക്കില്* അപലോഡ് ചെയ്യുക എന്ന  കലാപരിപാടിയിലേക്ക് ഞാന്* കടന്നു. ഇത് ഈ അടുത്ത കാലത്ത് തുടങ്ങിയ  ശീലമാണ്,ഫോട്ടോ പകര്*ത്തലും അപലാഡലും.

ഗ്രാമമായിരിന്നിട്ടും നെറ്റ് പൊളപ്പന്* സ്പീഡിലായിരുന്നു.മൊബൈലെടുത്ത്  കുത്തികൊണ്ടിരിക്കുമ്പോള്* അടുത്തിരുന്ന അമ്മാവന്* എന്നെ ഒന്നു  നോക്കി.'പച്ചപരിഷ്*കാരി' എന്നമ്മാവന്* മനസ്സില്* പറഞ്ഞുകാണും എന്ന്  ഊഹിച്ചു.ആ..പോട്ടെ..ഫെയ്*സ്ബുക്ക് തറവാട് തുറന്നപ്പോള്* കുറെയണ്ണം  ചാടിപ്പിടച്ചെത്തി.ഇവറ്റകള്*ക്കൊന്നും പല്ലുതേപ്പും കുളീം  ഒന്നുമില്ലെ.കാലത്തെ മുതല്* ഇതിന്റെ മുന്നിലാണല്ലോ..നോട്ടിഫിക്കേഷന്*സ്  കുറെയുണ്ട്.പതിവില്ലാതെ ഡിഗ്രിക്ക് കൂടെ പഠിച്ചിരുന്ന് കൂട്ടുകാരന്* ഒര്  ഫോട്ടോ ടാഗ് ചെയ്*തേക്കുന്നു.അതെന്താ..സംഗതി എന്താണെന്ന് അറിയണമല്ലോ.ഞാന്*  ഫോട്ടോ ഓപ്പണ്* ചെയ്തു.

അതൊരു സ്ത്രീയുടെ ഫോട്ടൊയായിരുന്നു.ഒറ്റനോട്ടത്തില്* എനിക്കത് ആരാണെന്ന്  മനസ്സിലായില്ല.അവന് ഫോട്ടൊയ്ക്ക് നല്*കിയ അടിക്കുറിപ്പ് ഞാന്*  നോക്കി.'ഡിയര്* അഞ്ജു മിസ്,വി മിസ് യു'-അത് വായിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* എന്റെ  ഓര്*മ്മയിലേക്ക് ആ മുഖത്തിന്റെ ഉടമ കടന്നു വന്നു.അഞ്ജു മിസ്,ഞാന്*  ഡിഗ്രിക്ക് പഠിച്ച കോളേജിലെ ലക്ചററായിരുന്നു.എന്നെ  പഠിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടില്ല.പക്ഷെ എനിക്ക് മിസിനെ നന്നായി അറിയാം.അന്നു പഠിച്ച  എല്ലാ കൂട്ടുകാരുടെയും ഓര്*മയില്*  അഞ്ജുമിസുണ്ടാകും.മറ്റൊന്നുമല്ല.മിസ്സിന്റെ ശരീര പ്രകൃതം.നല്ല കനമാണ്.വലിയ  ശരീരം.എന്നും രാവിലെ ഒരു മാരുതിയാലാണ് വരുന്നത്.കാറില്* നിന്ന്  ഇറങ്ങുന്നതും കോറിഡോറിലുടെ നടന്നുപോകുന്നതും,അതൊക്കെകണ്ട് ദൂരെ  നില്*ക്കുന്ന ഞങ്ങള്* ചില്ലറ കമന്റ് ഒക്കെ ഇറക്കിയിരുന്നു.

കോളേജില്* സമരം വന്ന ഒരു ദിവസം.എന്തോ പീക്കിരി പ്രശ്*നമാണ്.ഒര്  കാര്യവുമില്ലാത്ത ഒരു സമരം വിളി.കുട്ടിനേതാക്കളെല്ലാം  മുന്*പന്തിയിലുണ്ട്.ക്ലാസ് നടക്കാതിരിക്കാന്* പാര്*ട്ടി ഭേതമില്ലാതെ  ഞങ്ങളും കുടി സമരം വിളിക്കാന്*.ഞങ്ങള്*ക്കിടയിലേക്ക് മിസ് പെട്ടെന്ന്  കടന്നു വന്നു.എന്തായാലും ക്ലാസ് നടക്കുമെന്നും അവശ്യമില്ലാതെ സമരം  വിളിക്കേണ്ടുന്ന കാര്യമില്ലെന്നും എല്ലാവരും ക്ലാസില്* പോകാനും  പറഞ്ഞു.അപ്പോള്* തന്നെ മിസ് പഠിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്ന കുട്ടികളെല്ലാം ക്ലാസില്*  കയറി.കോളേജിലെ വേറെ ആരു വന്നു പറഞ്ഞാലും സമരക്കൂട്ടം  പിരിഞ്ഞുപോകില്ലായിരുന്നു.ആ നിമിഷം എനിക്ക് മിസിനോട് ബഹുമാനം  തോന്നി.അവരെല്ലാം അഞ്ജുമിസിനെ അനുസരിക്കണമെങ്കില്* മിസ് അവരെ അത്രയ്ക്ക്  സ്*നേഹിക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരിക്കും..

 
മിസ്സിന് എന്താണ് പറ്റിയത്.ഫോട്ടോയ്ക്ക് കൂട്ടുക്കാരൊക്കെ ഇടുന്ന  കമന്റുകള്* കണ്ട് എന്തോ പന്തികേട് തോന്നി.മിസിന് ഒന്നും പറ്റിക്കാണരുതെ  എന്ന് മനസ്സുകൊണ്ട് ആഗ്രഹിച്ചു.ഫെസ്ബുക്കില്* പെട്ടെന്നിറങ്ങി.

ഫോണില്* കീര്*ത്തനയുടെ ഒരു മെസേജ് കിടക്കുന്നു.'ടാ നമ്മുടെ അഞ്ജു മിസ്  മരിച്ചു'-കേള്*ക്കാന്* ഒരിക്കലും ഇടവരുത്തരുതേ എന്നാഗ്രഹിച്ച  വാര്*ത്ത.ഞാന്* പുറത്തേക്ക് നോക്കി.മരങ്ങള്*ക്കും പുഴയ്ക്കും കാറ്റിനും  ചലനമറ്റതായി എനിക്കു തോന്നി.പതുക്കെ പതുക്കെ കാഴ്ച മങ്ങി തുടങ്ങി ..കണ്ണ്  നിറയുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു..

ഞാന്* കീര്*ത്തനയെ വിളിച്ചു.അവളെ മിസ് പഠിപ്പിച്ചുട്ടുണ്ട്.വാക്കുകള്*  കണ്ടെത്തിയാണ് അവളെല്ലാം പറഞ്ഞു നിര്*ത്തിയത്.എനിക്കറിയാം അവര്*ക്കെല്ലാം  മിസ്,അമ്മയുടെ വലിപ്പമായിരുന്നു.

അഞ്ജുമിസ് കുറേ നാളായി ചെന്നൈയില്* ഒരാശുപത്രിയില്*  ചികിത്സയിലായിരുന്നു.അര്*ബുദം ഒരറ്റത്തുനിന്ന് കാര്*ന്ന് തിന്നുമ്പോഴും  മിസ് കുട്ടികളെ ചേര്*ത്തു പിടിച്ചു.അവരോട് വര്*ത്തമാനം പറഞ്ഞു.വിശേഷങ്ങള്*  പങ്കുവെച്ചു.ചിരിച്ചു.ഇപ്പോഴും എവിടെയോ അവര്*ക്കു വേണ്ടി  കലഹിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു..

അവാര്*ഡിന്റെ ആവേശത്തിലായിരുന്ന മനസ്സ് സങ്കടങ്ങള്* നിറഞ്ഞ ഒരു കടലായി എത്ര  പെട്ടെന്നാണ് മാറിയത്.എല്ലാ യാത്രകളും അങ്ങനെ തന്നെയല്ലേ.കാറും കോളും  നിറഞ്ഞിരിക്കും.അവസാനം ഒരു മഴ വരും.ചിലപ്പോള്* ആ മഴ സന്തോഷത്തിന്റെ  കൂട്ടുകാരിയായിരിക്കും.മറ്റ് ചിലപ്പോള്* അത് കണ്ണുന്നീരിന്റെ  സഹയാത്രികനായിരിക്കും ..

ശുഭയാത്ര നേരുന്നു ..

Kundara Junction

----------


## Mattoose

> Ente Bharya
> 
> aaranyakandathin ponnudal pole 
> ee loka veetil njan vannu veezhke
> kashtapadin vedanayi jeevitham
> ente mele adichelkapettu
> pallikudathil ninnu vittu poke
> janmathathavu manmaranju
> pettamaye njan potti nilkke
> ...


kollam macha  :Thumbup:

----------


## plk

kuthara junction thakarthu............. :Clap: 

adipoli mattu...

----------


## Mattoose

> kuthara junction thakarthu.............
> 
> adipoli mattu...


thaanks da kutta ..!

----------


## kandahassan

thanxxx matettan..valare nannayittund :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Mattoose

> thanxxx matettan..valare nannayittund


 :Iyer:  thaanks macha ..!

----------


## snehithan

രാസഞ്ചാരങ്ങള്* (a)

നിലാവരമ്പ്
വരമ്പിന്റെ കോണില്* 
ഒരു നിശാഗന്ധി പെണ്ണ് ..

പെണ്ണിന്റെ മണം 
ജനല്* പഴുതിലൂടെ
നൂഴ്ന്നു .... നൂഴ്ന്നു.... നൂഴ്ന്നു.......
എന്റെ കവിളില്*, ചുണ്ടില്*, നെഞ്ചില്*,
വയറില്*, പിന്നെ.........

പെണ്ണേ..,
നിന്നെ നഗ്നത കണ്ടു
ചന്ദ്രന് സ്ഖലിച്ചതാണോ
അങ്ങിങ്ങ് ..മഞ്ഞച്ച്,.പരന്നൊലിച്ച് 

പെണ്ണേ,
നിന്നെ കണ്ട് കാമം കൊണ്ടോ ,
കാറ്റ് ,
മുളംങ്കാടിനെ
നിന്ന നില്*പ്പില്* ..........

പറയൂ, 
നിന്റെ വെളുത്ത ഇതളുകള്*ക്കിടയില്*
എവിടെയാണ്
ഒളിപ്പിച്ചു വെച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന
ആ സുഗന്ധം ? 

ഇതളുകള്* തെല്ലൊന്നുലക്കാതെ
എങ്ങിനെ ഞാനവിടെ
തുരു തുരാ ചുംബിക്കും? 

നാവുകൊണ്ട് 
അക്ഷരമാല രചിക്കും ? 

നോക്ക്,
തെങ്ങും , കവുങ്ങും, ഉങ്ങും
മുരിക്കും
നമ്മുക്കായ്* നിഴല്* മറ 
തീര്*ത്തിരിക്കുന്നത് 

എനിക്ക് 
നിന്നെ ഭോഗിക്കണം

ചിവീടുകളുടെ കരച്ചിലിന്റെ ,
തവളകളുടെ അലര്*ച്ചയുടെ,
നരചീറിന്റെ ചിറകടിയുടെ,
രാശലഭത്തിന്റെ
അവസാന പിടച്ചിലിന്റെ 
എന്റെ കവിതയുടെ
താളമില്ലാത്ത താളത്തില്*.............

ചോര നുരയും വരെ.....

----------


## Gopikrishnan

*പ്രണയം...*



പ്രണയം മഴയായ് പെയ്തിറങ്ങുമ്പോള്
ഒരു കുട ചൂടി നീ അതിനെ പ്രതിരോധിക്കുന്നു
വെളിപ്പെടുത്താനാവാത്ത പ്രണയങ്ങള്
ജീവവായു പോലെയാണ്
നിനക്കുതരാന് ഒരു കൂട പൂക്കളില്ല..
ഒരു പൂമരം പകരം തരട്ടെയോ?
പ്രണയത്തിനു കണ്ണില്ല; കാതില്ല;
മനസ്സും ശരീരവും മാത്രം
നിന്*റെ കണ്ണുകള്*ക്കിത്ര ആകര്*ഷകതയുണ്ടെന്നു ഞാന് അറിഞ്ഞില്ല...
എന്*റെ നോട്ടങ്ങള്*ക്കും...
പറയാതെ പറയുന്ന പ്രണയങ്ങള്
ഒരു പേമാരിയായ് വന്നു നിറയുന്നു
പറഞ്ഞറിയിച്ചവയാകട്ടെ
മിന്നലു പോല് നൈമിഷികവും
വാചാലതയ്ക്കും നിശബ്ദതയ്ക്കും ഇടയില്
എവിടെയോ ആണ് പ്രണയം
ഏകാന്തത തേടി ഞാന് അലഞ്ഞപ്പോള്
നീ അത് വിറ്റു കാശാക്കുകയായിരുന്നു
നിന്*റെ ഒരു മറുപടിക്കായി എന്നേക്കാള്
കൊതിയോടെ ഒരാളിരിപ്പുണ്ട്
'എന്*റെ സെല്*ഫോണ്'
നിരാശരാക്കരുത് ഞങ്ങളെ..
കണ്ടുമുട്ടുന്ന ഓരോ പെണ്*കുട്ടിയിലും
ഞാന് അന്വേഷിക്കുന്നത് നിന്*റെ മുഖമാണ്
ആരിലും ആ മുഖം കാണുന്നില്ല
എന്*റെ പ്രണയവും നഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നുവോ?


www.gopikrishnanpt.blogspot.com

----------


## Gopikrishnan

New post added in my blog

*à´à´¨്à´±െ à´à´°്*à´®à´à´³ാà´¯ à´ീà´µിà´¤ à´ുà´±ിà´ª്à´ªുà´à´³്*...: à´à´µിà´െ à´à´¨്à´±െ à´®à´¨à´¸്à´¸ിà´¨്à´±െ à´*

----------


## S.K

Ivide kathayum kavithayumokke active aanalle......
ithilekku kadakkathathu kaaranam ariyunnill..manassile kathakal evideyokkeyo poyi olichirikkukayaanu........avaye thiranju pidichu konduvaranam.....

----------


## Naradhan

*Oru Athyanthadunika Kadha ....

Nirarthakatha

Vrithiketta chaapalyangalude mookatha ayaale choozhnnu ninnu ...
Thottarikil kidannurangunna hispanic youvathiyude kavililoode ayaalude karangal ozhuki ...
Kai madakkile karutha paadukal ayaale alorasappeduthi .... 
Kudassu muriyude gandham aa thadavarayil jyarungi .....

Jeevitha nirarthakathaye kurichu manasu vaachaalammayi ....
Alpa nerathe sughathinaay ayaal syringe veendumuyarthi ....
Mohangalum bramangalum mathibramangalum ayaalude manassil mareechika paaki ....
Virahaarthanaam HIV+ result kaattil veendumilaki ....*

----------


## Mattoose

thaanks machans ..!

----------


## Mattoose

> Ivide kathayum kavithayumokke active aanalle......
> ithilekku kadakkathathu kaaranam ariyunnill..manassile kathakal evideyokkeyo poyi olichirikkukayaanu........avaye thiranju pidichu konduvaranam.....


olichirikkunathine okke poyi kandu pidichu ivide kondu chaamb anaa ..! :drunken:

----------


## Mattoose

> New post added in my blog
> 
> *à´à´¨്à´±െ à´à´°്*à´®à´à´³ാà´¯ à´ീà´µിà´¤ à´ുà´±ിà´ª്à´ªുà´à´³്*...: à´à´µിà´െ à´à´¨്à´±െ à´®à´¨à´¸്à´¸ിà´¨്à´±െ à´*


dey blog inu vere thread und  :Alucard:

----------


## The Megastar

*Munna.......(Cherukadha-1)*

Kurachu pinnilaayi oru vandi sudden break idunna shabdam ketanu Ravi thirinju nokkiyath. Angot aarokkeyo odikkoodunnu, accident aanennu thonnunnu. Thrissur nagarathil ithokke nithya sambhavamaanennariyaamenkilum enthanu sambhavichathennariyaanulla aakamkshayode Ravi angotu chennu. Aa kaazhcha kand Ravi tharichu ninnu poyi, kurachumunp 'Munna' ennu vilich thante pinnale vanna aa sthree chorayil kulich kidakkunnu. Ravikku thante kannil iruttu kayarunnath pole thonni. Aarokkeyo chernnu aa sthreeyude chethanayatta shareeram eduthukond pokumbolum Ravi aa shockil ninnu mukthanaavaathe avide thanne tharichu nilkkukayaayirunnu.

Appolaanu purakil ninnu Maashinte vili "Eda Ravi, nee ivide nilkaano? Vegam vaa, ippo thanne vaiki". Damodaran maashumaayi DC-booksil vannathayirunnu auto driver aaya Ravi. Thirinju maashude pinnale auto park cheytha sthalathekku nadakkumbol Raviyude manassu 2-varsham puarakile chila sambhavangalilekku yaathracheyyukayaayirunnu...

Aekadesham 2-varsham munp, Anthikkadu junction-il Ravi auto odichirunna kaalam. Veettile 4-aan makkalil ilayavanaanenkilum, mootha sahodaranmaarellam vivaaham kazhinj swanthamaayi veeduvech thaamasam maariyathukond, Prayamaaya achanum, ammayum, muthassiyumadangunna kudumbathinte utharavaadithwam Raviyude chumalilaayirunnu. Pothuve bandhangalkkum, souhrudangalkkum valiya vila koduthirunna Ravi thante mathapithakkale samrakshikkanulla bhaagyam thanikku kittiyathil santhoshavaanaayirunnu. 

Anthikkadu juncion-il Raviyudethadakkam motham 14-auto-kal undaayirunnu. Pala tharakkaaraaya avarokke thammil nalla souhrudavumundaayirunnu. Aayidakkanu avide alanjuthiriju nadakkunna, kandaal aekadesham 40-45 vayassu praayamulla oru North Indian sthree vannupettath. Rathriyaayal valla kadathinnakalilum urangi neram veluthaal aarodenkilum chillarakal irannu vangi enthenkilumokke vaangi kazhich avide thanne kazhinjukoodum. Chila maanasika vaikalyangal undennu thonniyirunnenkilum, aareyum upadravikkukayo, vazhakkundaaykkukayo cheyyunna prakruthamaayirunnilla avarudeth. Chodikumbol enthenkilum koduthaal vangikkum, koduthillenkil onnu punjirichukond pokum. Ravi auto odikkaan thudangiya kaalamaayirunnu ath. Raviye kaanumbolokke aa sthree veruthe nokki nilkkarundaayirunnu. Aadyamokke vallathe thonniyirunnenkilum, sukhamillaatha sthree alle ennorth kandillennu nadichu. Sthiramaayi cigarette valikkarulla Ravikku avan valikkunna brand cigarette 2-ennam vaangikkoduthukondaanu avar avanod souhrudam sthaapikkan shremichath. Oru valikkaarante balaheenatha Ravikkumundaayirunnath kond aaraanu vangitharunnathennu nokkathe athu vaangi athinte paisayeduth avarkku neetti. Pakshe avarath vaangaan visammathichu, ethra nirbbandhichittum avar athu vaangaathe avide ninnu poyi. Pinne athoru sthiram pripaadiyaayi, "Munna" ennu vilich avar aduth varumbole ravikku manassilaavum, thanikkulla sammaanavumaayaana varavennu. Koodeyulla autokkaar ithu paranj Raviye eppolum kaliyaakkarundenkilum madhyavayaskayaaya aa sthreeye kaanumbol Ravikku anukambayaanu thonnaru. Enkilum enthukondaanavar thannodu maathram prathyeka aduppam kaanikkunnathennu ethra aalojichitum Ravikku manassilaayirunnilla. Aayidakkanu Raviyum kudumbavum avarude veedum, sthalavum vittu Irinjalakkudayilekku thaamasam maariyath. Ayalvaasikalum, naattukaarum, koottukaarumokke pathukke pathukke maraviyude lokathekku poyathinodoppam aa sthreeyeyum Ravi savadhanam marannu. 

Irinjalakkudayilum Auto thanneyaayirunnu Raviyude upajeevana maargam. Anthikkadine apekshich varumaanam kooduthal kittanum thudangi. Avideyulla oru schoolilek sthiramaayi kurach kuttikale kondupokaanum thirichuvidaanumulla ottam kittan thudangiyathode mattu trip-ukal kuranjaalum sthiramaayi oru nischitha varumaanm urappaakkan Ravikku kazhinju. Aviduthe Library-yilekkulla pusthakangal edukkanaayirunnu annu Ravi Damodaran maashumaayi Thrissur DC-books-il poyath. Parking illathirunnath kond kurachakale auto nirtrhi DC-books-ilekku nadakkumbol purakil ninnoru vili..."Munnaa", thirinju nokkiyappol ath aa bhraanthi sthree aayirunnu. Maash koodeyundaayirunnath kondum, oru bhikshakkariyodo, bhranthiyodo pandengo undaayirunna anukamba oru baadhyathayaaki maatunnath sheriyalla enna chithakondum, kelkkatha pole vegam Mashinte pinnale nadannu. 

Pakshe thanne kanda santhoshathil thante pinnale odivanna avar paanjuvanna aa vandi kandukaanilla. Ennuvechaal aa paavathinte maranathinu utharavadi? Autoyilekku kayarumbol Ravi Damodaran maashinod chodichu "Mashe, hindiyil Munna ennu vilikkunnath aareyaa?" Mash:"Makane ennanathinartham, makkaleyo, makkale pole kaanunnavareyo okkeyaanangine vilikkarullath, entha chodichath?" 
"Onnumilla, veruthe chodichathaa" niranju varunna kannukal maash kaanaathirikkan mukham pettennu thirichukond Ravi paranju. Thanikku avar 'aetho oru branthi sthree' aayirunnenkilum avarkku thaan avarude makano, allenkil avarude swantham makante mukha chhaayayullavano aayirunnu enna thonnal thante hrudayathil aayiram soochikal kuthiyirakkunna vedanayaayi Ravikku anubhavappettu. Ath oru pottikkarachilaayi purathekku varaathirikkan Ravi nanne paadupettu.... 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________

----------


## Mattoose

kollam macha ..ezhuthu thudaroo ..!

----------


## The Megastar

> kollam macha ..ezhuthu thudaroo ..!


Thank you... 1st attempt aayirunnu.. ini njaan sheriyaakkitharaam... :Giveup:

----------


## The Megastar

Novel ezhuthithudangiyathaa, pinne vendennu vechu...2-3 cherukadhakal koodi kazhinjittu Novel ezhuthaamennu vechu...

----------


## Naradhan

> Novel ezhuthithudangiyathaa, pinne vendennu vechu...2-3 cherukadhakal koodi kazhinjittu Novel ezhuthaamennu vechu...



 :Ohmy:  ........   :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## Mattoose

> Thank you... 1st attempt aayirunnu.. ini njaan sheriyaakkitharaam...


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## JabbaR

matetante *Kundar Junction* readi kannu niranju poyi..enne padipicha oru mash eayide marichu poyath pineyum haunt cheyan thudangi..super ayitund matetaa

----------


## AGNIDEVAN

*Kundar Junction* ..th eth page ila????njaan kandillalo?

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

shubhayatra nannayi mattetta...ente kannum niranju.......

----------


## Mattoose

> matetante *Kundar Junction* readi kannu niranju poyi..enne padipicha oru mash eayide marichu poyath pineyum haunt cheyan thudangi..super ayitund matetaa


thaanks macha  :Sad:

----------


## Mattoose

> *Kundar Junction* ..th eth page ila????njaan kandillalo?


dhaa ividund .. :Bball: 

Kundara Junction

----------


## Mattoose

> shubhayatra nannayi mattetta...ente kannum niranju.......


thaanks macha  :Sad:

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose

* 3G* 

മൂന്ന് വര്*ഷം പഠിപ്പിച്ച ടീച്ചറാണ്  അടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നത്.12 വര്*ഷം മുമ്പ് അഞ്ചാം ക്ലാസ് മുതല്* എഴാം ക്ലാസ്  വരെ.ടീച്ചര്* മുന്നിലേക്ക് നടന്നു വന്ന് എന്റെ അടുത്ത കസേരയില്*  ഇരുന്നപ്പോള്* തന്നെ എനിക്ക് ടീച്ചറെ മനസ്സിലായിരുന്നു.പക്ഷെ ടീച്ചറിന്റെ  പേരോര്*ത്തെടുക്കാന്* 5 മിനിട്ടെടുത്തു.സുമ ടീച്ചര്*.കണക്കായിരുന്നു  പഠിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നത്.മുടിയൊക്കെ നരവീണ് മധ്യവയസ്*കയുടെ കുപ്പായമണിഞ്ഞ  ടീച്ചര്*ക്ക് എന്നെ കണ്ടാല്* മനസ്സിലാകാനിടയില്ല.ആശുപത്രിയുടെ കാത്തിരിപ്പ്  കസേരകള്*ക്ക് മുന്നില്* ചിലച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരുന്ന ടി വിയിലേക്ക് ടീച്ചര്*  നോക്കിയിരുന്നു.

എന്നെ 3 വര്*ഷം കൂട്ടാനും കുറക്കാനും പഠിപ്പിച്ച  ടീച്ചറാണ്.വെള്ളിയാഴ്ചകളില്* മാത്രം വരാറുള്ള സോഷ്യല്* പീരിഡില്* എന്നെ  കൊണ്ട് പാട്ടു പാടിപ്പിച്ച ടീച്ചറാണ്.ഓണ പരീക്ഷക്ക് അഞ്ച് ബി-ല്* കണക്കിന്  കൂടുതല്* മാര്*ക്ക് വാങ്ങിയപ്പോള്* പേന സമ്മാനമായി നല്*കിയ ടിച്ചറാണ്.

ആ ടീച്ചറിനെ,ഇപ്പോള്* ഞാന്* നോക്കിയതേയില്ല.ടീച്ചര്*ക്ക് ഞാന്* മുഖം  കൊടുക്കാതെയിരുന്നു,എന്റെ പേരു പറഞ്ഞാല്* ടീച്ചര്*ക്കെന്നെ  അറിയുമായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും.'ടീച്ചര്* സുഖമാണോ..ഇപ്പോള്* എവിടെയാണ്..?'എന്നു  ചോദിക്കാന്* എന്റെ നാവ് പൊങ്ങിയില്ല.'ഇവിടെ ആശുപത്രിയില്*..?എന്താ  പറ്റിയത്..അസുഖമെന്തേലും..?'എന്നു പോലും ചോദിച്ചില്ല ഞാന്*.

എനിക്കെന്താണ് പറ്റിയത്..?ഞാന്* ഇങ്ങനെ ആയിരുന്നില്ലല്ലോ..

എന്റെ ടോക്കണ്* വിളിച്ചു.ഡോക്ടറെ കണ്ടു.തിരിച്ചിറങ്ങുമ്പോള്* ടീച്ചര്*  എന്നെ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കാതിരിക്കാന്* ഞാന്* നോക്കി.കാത്തിരിപ്പിന്റെ വിരസതയില്*  ടീച്ചര്* ഉറങ്ങുന്നുണ്ടായിരിക്കും.

ആരെയും നോക്കാതെ,ഒന്നുമറിയാതെ ഞാന്* പുറത്തിറങ്ങി.എന്റെ അഴുക്കു പിടിച്ച  മനസ്സിനെ പേറി നടക്കുന്ന ശരീരത്തെ ചെരിപ്പില്* കയറ്റി നടന്നു തുടങ്ങി.ഈ  ചെരിപ്പുകള്* ഇല്ലായിരുന്നെങ്കില്* എന്റെ അഴുക്ക് വ്രണം പിടിച്ച കാലിലൂടെ  ഒലിച്ചിറങ്ങി ഭൂമിക്കുമേല്* പടര്*ന്ന് പകരുമായിരുന്നു.ഭൂമിയെ  മലീമസമാക്കാതിരിക്കാനാണ് എന്റെ ചെരിപ്പുകള്* എന്നെനിക്ക് തോന്നി.

എന്തുകൊണ്ടാണ് ഞാന്* ടീച്ചറിനോട് മിണ്ടാതിരുന്നത്.എനിക്കറിയാം ആ  ചോദ്യത്തിന്റെ ഉത്തരം.നന്നായി അറിയാം.ആള്*ക്കാരോടിടപെടാന്*  ആള്*ക്കൂട്ടത്തില്* നില്*ക്കാന്* എന്നെ സമ്മതിക്കുന്നില്ല.എന്നെ  പിന്*വലിക്കുന്നത് എന്റെ മാറിയ മനസ്സാണ്.എന്റെ മനസ്സിന്റെ ശേഷി  ഇല്ലാതായിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു.കുറച്ചു വര്*ഷങ്ങള്* കഴിയുമ്പോള്* എന്റെ  ശരീരത്തില്* രോഗങ്ങള്* കൂടാരം പണിയും.40 വയസ്സിനു മുകളില്* ഞാന്*  ജീവിച്ചിരിക്കുകയില്ല.ജീവിച്ചിരുന്നാല്* തന്നെയും തുടര്*ന്നുള്ള നാളുകള്*  മരണത്തിനു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള മരവിച്ച കാത്തിരിപ്പായിരിക്കും.

എവിടെയാണ് എനിക്ക് വഴി തെറ്റിയത്.എന്റെ ലോകം മുറിക്കുള്ളിലെ നാല്്  ചുവരുകള്*ക്കിടയിലേക്ക് ചുരുങ്ങിയപ്പോള്*-അന്നു മുതല്*.അന്നു മുതല്*  എന്നിലെ ഞാന്* മരിക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങിയിരുന്നു.

അതെ പറഞ്ഞെത്തി നില്*ക്കുന്നത്് ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിനെ കുറിച്ചാണ്.സോഷ്യല്*  നെറ്റുവര്*ക്കുകളെ കുറിച്ചാണ്.ഫേസ്ബുക്കിനെ കുറിച്ചാണ്.അതൊക്കെയാണ് ലോകം  എന്നു കരുതിയ ഞാന്* എന്ന വിഡ്ഢിയെ കുറിച്ചാണ്..

ലഹരിയായിരുന്നു.ഒരിക്കലറിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* വീണ്ടും വീണ്ടും അറിയണമെന്ന് തോന്നി  പോയ ഭ്രാന്തമായ ലഹരി.അത് നുണഞ്ഞ് നുണഞ്ഞ് ഞാനും  മനുഷ്യനല്ലാതായിക്കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു..3rd Generation വിപ്ലവത്തെ  പ്രതിനിധീകരിക്കുന്ന ലക്ഷകണക്കിന് ഭ്രാന്തമാരില്* ഒരുവനായി ഞാനും..

കിളിമൊഴികള്*.കൊഞ്ചലുകള്*.ഒരു വരി മണ്ടന്* കവിതയ്ക്ക് കിട്ടുന്ന ലൈക്ക്*സും  കമന്റ്*സും.കൂട്ടുകാര്* 'ഷെയര്*' ചെയ്യാന്* ആരംഭിച്ചതോടെ മൊബൈല്*  ക്യാമറയില്* തുരുതുരാ ചിത്രങ്ങളെടുക്കാനും തുടങ്ങി.
അങ്ങനെ..അങ്ങനെ..അങ്ങനെ..സ്വതന്ത്രനായി..എന്റെ മാത്രം ലോകത്തില്*,ഒരു പട്ടം കണക്കേ ഞാന്* അലഞ്ഞു.

വഴിയാത്രകളില്*,ബസ്സില്*,ക്ലാസ് റൂമിലെ വിരസതയില്* മൊബൈല്* ഫോണ്* സൈബര്* ലോകത്തേക്കുള്ള എന്റെ വഴിവിളക്കായി..




'എന്ത് നേടി'?
നഷ്ടങ്ങളല്ലേ ഉള്ളൂ..

'പ്രതിസന്ധികളെ തരണം ചെയ്യാനുള്ള പക്വതയുണ്ടോ നിനക്ക്..?'
'നാലുപേര്* കൂടുന്നിടത്തു നിന്ന് നീ എവിടേക്കാണ് ഒളിക്കുന്നത്?'
'എന്താണ് നിനക്കിത്ര ദേഷ്യം?'
'രാത്രിയില്* 2 മണി വരെ എന്ത് ചെയ്യുകയാണ് നീ?'
'ഒറ്റയ്ക്ക് പോയി ഗ്യാസ് ബുക്ക് ചെയ്യാന്* നിനക്കാകുമോ?'
'നീ റേഷന്* കടയില്* ക്യൂ നിന്നിട്ടുണ്ടോ?'
'നാളെ നീ എങ്ങനെ ജീവിക്കും?'

എനിക്ക് നേരെയുള്ള ചോദ്യങ്ങള്*.പഴയ തലമുറയുടെ ഒരായിരം ചോദ്യങ്ങള്*.ഒന്നിനും ഉത്തരമില്ലാതായിരിക്കുന്നു എനിക്ക്.
ചോദ്യങ്ങള്* ആദ്യമൊന്നും  കാര്യമാക്കിയില്ല.വിലക്കെടുത്തില്ല.പുച്ഛിച്ചു.നാക്ക  ു  പുറത്തേക്കിട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന സ്*മൈലി,അവനേയും കൂട്ടുപിടിച്ചു.

'ജോലിയൊന്നും വേണ്ടേ?'-ഉത്തരവാദിത്തപെട്ടവരുടെ ചോദ്യം.
ബഗളൂരുവിലോ ചെന്നൈയ്ിലോ ഏതേലുമൊരു ഐടി കമ്പനിയില്* കയറി  കൂടണം.അങ്ങനെയൊക്കെയാരുന്നു കുറച്ചു നാള്* മുമ്പ് വരെ മനസ്സില്*.അവിടെയും  കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറിനെ കൈ വിടാന്* തയ്യാറല്ലായിരുന്നു.

'അപ്പോള്* നിന്റെ കല്യാണം?'-അമ്മ വകയാണ് ഇത്തരം ചോദ്യങ്ങള്* പതിവ്.
കൂടെകിടക്കുന്ന പെണ്ണിന്റെ സുഖത്തേക്കാള്* ബെസ്റ്റ് Porn site-ല്* തിളച്ചു  മറിയുന്ന രതിയുടെ പുതിയ രുചികളല്ലേ-അങ്ങനെയും ചിന്തിച്ചു ഞാന്*  ഉള്*പ്പെടുന്ന മൂന്നാം തലമുറ.കല്യാണം വെറും ശരീര കൈമാറലാണെന്നു കരുതുകയും  കുടുംബത്തിന്റെ ഉത്തരവാദിത്തങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് ഒാടിമറയുകയുമായിരുന്നു  ഞങ്ങള്*.

ഇപ്പോള്* തിരിച്ചറിവുണ്ടാകുന്നു.
എല്ലാം മനസ്സിലാകുന്നു.

കുറച്ചു നാള്* എല്ലാത്തിനും നിയന്ത്രണം വെച്ചു.ആ സമയത്ത് കുറേ പുസ്തകള്*  വായിച്ചു.സഫലമീ യാത്ര,രണ്ടാമൂഴം,മയ്യഴിപുഴയുടെ തീരങ്ങളില്* വീണ്ടും  വായിച്ചു.മനസ്സില്* ഒരു വസന്തകാലം തിരിച്ചു വരുന്നതുപോലെ..
വീട്ടില്* സന്തോഷം.ഇതായിരുന്നു നീ..

ഇനി എനിക്ക് ടീച്ചറെ കാണുമ്പോള്* ധൈര്യമായി ക്ഷമ ചോദിക്കാം.

Kundara Junction: 3G

----------


## Mattoose

എവിടുന്നോ വന്നവള്* എങ്ങോട്ടോ പോയി..പക്ഷെ..

തലക്കെട്ട് സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നതുപോലെ പറയാന്* തുടങ്ങുന്നത് പ്രണയത്തെ കുറിച്ചാണ്.പക്ഷെ ഒര് പെണ്*ക്കുട്ടിയോട് എനിക്കു തോന്നിയ തീവ്രമായ അനുരാഗത്തെ കുറിച്ചോ,അവള്* ഒരു പൂവിറുക്കുന്ന ലാഘവത്തോടെ എന്റെ പ്രണയത്തെ പിഴുതെറിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* എന്നില്* രൂപമെടുത്ത മനോവിഷമ സാഗരത്തെ കുറിച്ചോ അല്ല.ഇവിടെ എന്റെ പ്രണയപാത്രം ഒര് പൂച്ചക്കുട്ടിയാണ്.'പൂച്ചക്കുഞ്ഞ്' എന്ന് വിളിക്കാനാണ് എനിക്ക് കൂടുതല്* ഇഷ്ടം.ആ 'കുഞ്ഞ്' വിളിയില്* ഒരു ഓമനത്വമുണ്ട്.

കഴിഞ്ഞ ആഴ്ച അടുക്കള വാതില്* തുറന്ന് പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ അമ്മയാണ് ആദ്യമായി അവളെ കാണുന്നത്.(അവള്* എന്ന് സംബോധന ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത് പൂച്ചകുഞ്ഞിനെയാണ്).മൂലയില്* അടുക്കിവെച്ചിരുന്ന കലങ്ങള്*ക്ക് അരികിലായി സുന്ദരമായ നിദ്രയിലാരുന്നു അവള്*.പഞ്ഞിക്കെട്ടു പോലെ തൂവെള്ള നിറം.നീല കണ്ണുകള്*.അരലിറ്ററിന്റെ സെവന്*-അപ് കുപ്പിയോളം വലിപ്പം.അതോ,അതിനേക്കാള്* ചെറുതാണോ..?എന്തായാലും വലുതല്ല.

'അമ്പടി കേമീ,അരിവെക്കുന്ന കലത്തിനടുത്താണോ ശിങ്കാരിയുടെ കടപ്പ്..പോ അവിടുന്ന്'-അമ്മ ഒരാട്ടങ്ങ് വെച്ചു കൊടുത്തു.

പാവം പൂച്ച.അമ്മയുടെ ശബ്ദം കേട്ട് ആകെ പേടിച്ചുണ്ടാകണം.സുഖനിന്ദ്രയില്* നിന്ന് ഞെട്ടിയുണര്*ന്നവള്* കിണറിന്റെ കരയിലേക്ക് അഭയം പ്രാപിച്ചു.അമ്മ കലവുമെടുത്ത് അകത്തേക്കും പോയി.

അടുത്ത ദിവസം അമ്മ കതകും തുറന്ന് പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയപ്പോള്* അവള്* അവിടെ തന്നയുണ്ട്.പഴയതു പോലെ തന്നെ.സുഖശനം.ഇത് നല്ല കൂത്ത്.

'എടാ,ഒന്നിങ്ങോട്ട് വന്നേ.ഇതിനെ എങ്ങോട്ടേലും ഓടിച്ചു കളഞ്ഞേ..'
എന്നോടാണ് പറയുന്നത്.ഒര് അടയ്ക്കാമണി പൂച്ചയെ ഓടിക്കാന്* എന്നെയെ കിട്ടിയുള്ളൂ ഈ അമ്മയ്ക്ക്്.ഞാന്* പോയത് തന്നെ.

അതെ.പോയത് തന്നെ.അമ്മയുടെ ഒച്ചയുടെ മൂര്*ച്ച കൂടിയപ്പോള്* പോകേണ്ടി വന്നു.

എന്റെ ചിന്തകളെ ശല്യപ്പെടുത്തിയ ആ പണ്ടാരം പൂച്ചയെ ഞാനൊന്നു നോക്കി.അപ്പോള്* ആ ജന്തു എന്നേ നോക്കി ഒരു വൃത്തിക്കെട്ട ശബ്ദമുണ്ടാക്കി.എനിക്ക് അമ്മയോടുള്ള ദേഷ്യം മുഴുവന്* ആ പൂച്ചയോടായി.

'നീ എന്നെ സ്വസ്ഥമായി ചിന്തിക്കാന്* സമ്മദിക്കൂല്ല അല്ലേ..എന്റെ ചിന്തകളെ ഡിസ്റ്റര്*ബ് ചെയ്ത നീ എന്റെ പറമ്പില്* നില്*ക്കാന്* യോഗ്യയല്ല..കടന്നു പോ അലവലാതി ഇവിടുന്ന്..'
ഞാന്* അണ്ടാവു കീറി അലറി.പാവം പൂച്ച.അവള്* പേടിച്ച് കരഞ്ഞ് എന്റെ കാലിനടുത്ത് വന്ന് ഒരുമി കടന്നു.

ഞാന്* പാവമല്ലേ.ആ തലോടലില്* അലിഞ്ഞു പോയി.അതിനേം പൊക്കി,ക്ഷമിക്കണം പൂച്ചക്കുഞ്ഞിനേം എടുത്ത് ഞാന്* അടുക്കള വാതിലില്* വന്നിരുന്നു.

'ആ..പശ്ട്ടായിട്ടുണ്ട്.നിന്റെ മട്ടും ഭാവവുമൊക്കെ കണ്ടപ്പോള്* ഇതിനെ പിടിച്ചു തിന്നുമെന്ന് കരുതി.ഇനി അതിനെ ഇണക്കാനൊന്നും നിക്കണ്ട.പിന്നെ ഇവിടുത്തെ അന്തേവാസിയായി കൂടും..നാശം'

'ഇതൊരു പാവം പൂച്ചക്കുഞ്ഞല്ലേ അമ്മേ.ഈ അണ്ഡകടാഹത്തിനുമേല്* നമ്മളെപോലെ തന്നെ അവകാശമുള്ള ഒരു സാധു ജീവി.അതിവിടെ കഴിഞ്ഞാല്* എന്താ..'

'എങ്കില്* മനുഷ്യസ്*നേഹി നാളെ മുതല്* പട്ടിണി കിടന്നോ.നിനക്കുള്ള പാലും മീനും ഇതിനു കൊടുത്തേക്കാം,എന്താ..'

'അതിന്റെ ഒരു പങ്ക് ഞാന്* ഇതിന് കൊടുത്തോളാം.'

'എന്റേം..'
എവിടുന്നോ ഒര് മാലാഖയെ പോലെ ചാടിവീണ എന്റെ അനുജത്തി എന്നെ പിന്*താങ്ങി.

'എങ്കില്* രണ്ടാളും കൂടി ഇതിനെ കൊണ്ടുപോയി മെത്തയില്* കിടത്തിക്കോ.എന്നിട്ട് ആ കമ്പ്യുട്ടര്* കുത്താന്* ഇതിനെ കൂടി പഠിപ്പിക്ക്.നാളെ മുതല്* നിനക്ക് മുടി കെട്ടി തരാനും..'
അമ്മ കലിതുള്ളി അകത്തേക്ക് കയറി പോയി.

'നമുക്കിതിനൊരു പേരിടണ്ടേ..'
പേരിടാന്* എന്റെ അനുജത്തി മിടുക്കിയാണ്.ഈയുള്ളവനു തന്നെ ആയിരം പേരിട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന ചരിത്രമുണ്ടവള്*ക്ക്.

'കിങ്ങിണി'
അവളുടെ നാവില്* നിന്നുടന്* വീണു,മഞ്ചാടികുരുപോലത്തെ ഒരു പേര്.

നാട്ടിലുള്ള എല്ലാ പൂച്ചകുഞ്ഞുങ്ങളുടേം സാമാന്യ നാമത്തിലൊന്നായ പേര്.അമ്മു,ചക്കി,മാളു,കുക്കു,പോന്നു,മിന്നു,..(അല്ല  ാ..ആണ്* പൂച്ചകളെ ഒന്നും ആര്*ക്കും വേണ്ടേ..)അങ്ങനെ നീളുന്നു ആ നിര.

അതില്* ഒന്നു തന്നെ അവള്* സെലക്ട് ചെയ്തു.ഞാന്* എതിര്*പ്പൊന്നും പറഞ്ഞില്ല.കിങ്ങിണി എങ്കില്* കിങ്ങിണി.കിങ്ങിണി പൂച്ച..

എവിടുന്നോ വഴി തെറ്റി വന്നതാരിക്കും.അമ്മതൊട്ടിലാണെന്ന് കരുതി ഇതിന്റെ മനസ്സാക്ഷിയില്ലാത്ത അമ്മ പൂച്ച ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചു പോയതാരിക്കുമോ.അതോ വീട്ടില്* പിണങ്ങി ഇറങ്ങിപ്പോയതാരിക്കുമോ.നമ്മുടെ ഭാഷയാരുന്നേല്* ചോദിച്ചു മനസ്സിലാക്കാരുന്നു.അതിന്റെ 'മ്യാവു'-ല്* നിന്ന് എനിക്കൊന്നും പിടിക്കിട്ടണതുമില്ല.എന്തായാലും മിണ്ടാപ്പൂച്ചയല്ലേ..കലത്തിന്റെ അരികില്* കൂടിക്കോട്ടെ എന്ന് കരുതി.

ആള് മിടുക്കിയാണ്.രണ്ട് ദിവസംകൊണ്ട് ഇവള്* എല്ലാരേം കൈയിലെടുത്തു.കൊല്ലും,വെട്ടും എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞ് പാകിസ്ഥാന്* കളിച്ചിരുന്ന അമ്മയുടെ പൊന്നാമനയായി അവള്*.അതായത് എനിക്ക് ദിനവും കിട്ടിക്കൊണ്ടിരുന്ന പാലിന്റേം പഴത്തിന്റേം അളവില്* ഗണ്യമായ കുറവുണ്ടാകാന്* തുടങ്ങി.

അച്ഛന്* ഇന്നലെ അവളുടെ കുറേ ഫോട്ടോസ് എടുത്തു.അപ്പോള്* പെണ്ണിന്റെ ഒര് പോസിങ് കാണണമായിരുന്നു.എന്താ ഗമ.അവളെ എടുത്തോണ്ടു നടന്ന് ഫോട്ടോ എടുക്കാന്* അനിയത്തിക്കാരുന്നു കൂടുതല്* തിടുക്കം.അവര്* നല്ല കൂട്ടായി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.

അതൊക്കെ കൊണ്ടാരിക്കാം ഇന്ന് എല്ലാര്*ക്കും ഇത്രയും വിഷമം വന്നത്.രാവിലെ മുതല്* കിങ്ങിണിയെ കാണാനില്ല.അച്ഛന്* പറമ്പു മുഴുവന്* തിരക്കി.ഞാനും നോക്കി.അനിയത്തിക്ക് ഇപ്പോഴുള്ളതിനേക്കാള്* അഞ്ച് വയസ്സ് കുറവായിരുന്നെങ്ങില്* അവള്* കരഞ്ഞ് പനിപിടിച്ച് കിടപ്പാകുമായിരുന്നു.ഇത്രേം വളര്*ന്നിട്ടും അവള്* കരയാതിരിക്കാന്* പാടുപെടുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.

എന്നാലും അവള്* എവിടെ പോയി..?

'എവിടുന്നോ വന്നതല്ലേ..എങ്ങോട്ടേലും പോകട്ടെ..'-അമ്മ പറഞ്ഞു.

'നാളെയിങ്ങു എത്തുമെന്ന്',അച്ഛന്*.തിരിച്ചു വന്നാല്* നല്ല അടി കൊടുക്കുമെന്നും ഇറക്കിവിടുമെന്നും പറഞ്ഞ് അനിയത്തി വീണ്ടും ചെറിയ കുട്ടിയായി.

എനിക്ക് കുലുക്കമൊന്നും ഉണ്ടായില്ല.
ഞാന്* കുറച്ചു മുന്*പ് കണ്ടതാണല്ലോ,അതിന്റെ രോമവും ശരീരാവശിഷ്ടങ്ങളും പറമ്പിന്റെ മൂലയില്* കിടക്കുന്നത്.വീട്ടില്* ഇടയ്ക്കിടെ വരാറുള്ള മരപ്പട്ടിയുടെ ഒര് നേരത്തെ ഭക്ഷണമായി അവള്* മാറിയെന്ന് ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു.

മനസ്സിലെവിടെയൊ ഒരു വിങ്ങല്*.ഹൃദയത്തിന്റെ അറകളിലെവിടെയോ അവളോടുണ്ടായിരുന്ന പ്രണയത്തിന്റെ കളങ്കമില്ലാത്ത മറഞ്ഞുപോകാത്ത ഒര് വിങ്ങല്* ..

മറാട്ട്.എല്*.റ്റി.
24-11-11
Kundara Junction:

----------


## kevin

Nte lifele aadyathe katha, 7th stdil ezhuthiyathu....'sunil oasis' ennanu peru....srinivasan parayunna pole ente kootukarku ellam ishtayi, school magazinel koduthu avar reject cheythu....oru ezham classukarante katha enne nilayil athu kollayirunnu ennu ippozhum thonnarundu..

manorama sports pagel kanda sunil oasis enna budding cricketernte perinodu thonniya kouthukam, exam miss aakumo ennulla kuttikaalam muthalulla nte bhayam, nte kootukaran thamasikkunna vichithramaya sthalathe kurichulla vivaram ithokke aayirinnirikkanam ee kathakkulla prerana...

----------


## kevin

*sunil oasis*

examination time 10, ippol 9 aayi, sunil bus stopil nilkkan thudangiyittu ippol manikoor onnu kazhinju, ethra kuthi nirachu vannalum keran thayyarayi thanneya nilppu ennalum bus varande...
9.30
9.40
10......kootukar pareeksha ezhuthi thudangiyittundavum, sunil ninnidathu thanne nilkkayanu 
11
12
1
2
3
bus illa, sunil oru inch anangiyittilla, schoolil engane enkilum ethanam , karyam paranju manasilkkanam, veetilottu thirichu pokanum nivrithi illa, thanne aarum manasilakkanum pokunnilla
4
5
6
12
adutha divasam...
7
8
10....manikkoorukal povayanu sunil avide thanne, kootukar adutha divasam pareeksha ezhuthi thudangiyittundavum sunilnu ithu vare bus kittiyittilla, ninnidathu thanne..

naal kore kadannu poyi, veru irangi....keezhottu...verinu balam vachu...urachu...sunil oru maram aayi....shikharam vannu, kaaykanikal....

sunil naatukarude priyappetta maram aayi, ishtathinu aayathalla aayippoyi-maram

naatukarku thanal aayi, kutikalku kalikkan idam....avar perittu maruppacha, namde naatile maruppacha - sunil oasis

ohh gramathinte peru vithura, mannolichilium vellapokkavum nithyena, thadayan ippol sunil oasis

lorryil vannu irangi 8-10 ennam....vettu thudangi, thadayanam ennundu kazhivilla sunilnu....parayanamnnundu thante katha, kazhinjilla...!


end.

----------


## S.K

> Nte lifele aadyathe katha, 7th stdil ezhuthiyathu....'sunil oasis' ennanu peru....srinivasan parayunna pole ente kootukarku ellam ishtayi, school magazinel koduthu avar reject cheythu....oru ezham classukarante katha enne nilayil athu kollayirunnu ennu ippozhum thonnarundu..
> 
> manorama sports pagel kanda sunil oasis enna budding cricketernte perinodu thonniya kouthukam, exam miss aakumo ennulla kuttikaalam muthalulla nte bhayam, nte kootukaran thamasikkunna vichithramaya sthalathe kurichulla vivaram ithokke aayirinnirikkanam ee kathakkulla prerana...


BTech 5-6 semesterukal aayappol ente manassil nizhalichirunna oru pedi aayirunnu onnum padikkunnillayennathu....Thudakkam muthale padanam start cheythu exam aakumbozhekkum 1-2 revision okke nadathi chittayaayaayirunnu oru kaalathu padanam......5-6 sem okke aayappozhekkum internet thalakku pidichu..palappozhum padanam nadakkathe aayi..veettilaanenkilum athra sradha cheluthathaayi....chila raathrikalil chodya paper kandu kannu mizhichirikkunnathu swapnam kaanuvaan thudangi....ethrayo bookukal refer cheyyendathaanu....aadyamaayi oru examinu thokkumo enna padi....

athoru vallatha pedi aayirunnu....manassine branthamakunna pedi....7th sem campus placement koodi aayappol pedi koodi vannu....swapnangalil chodya paperukalile aksharangal nokki pedippikkunnu....kittiya placement pokumo enna pedi...swapnam alle ennu vichaarichirunnu..ennaal swapnam yaadarthyam aakunnathu pole....avasanathe sem ile last theory paperum ezhuthi kazhinjappol aanu aa pedi poyathu....oru suppli polum varaathe vidyabyasa jeevitham theerthu....pakshe ippozhum ormakalil chodya paper undakkunna aa pedi..onnum padichillallo...ennathu chilappol varum.....appolum pazhaya vidyabyasakalathekku manassu madangi pokunnu.....

----------


## nanma

iniyum marachu vechittu karyam illa...itha aaa njettikkunna rehasyam kudathil ninnum boothathe azhichu vitta pole purathu vidanuuuuu....
njanum oru ezhuthu karan anu....ellarum njetti alle!!!

----------


## ballu

kore naalinu shesham oru poem ezuthan oru try nadathi ... oru divasam(3 days back) ratri enthukeyo alochichu chaadi ezhunetu...scribbled some stuff ..ippo ivvide idunnu ...  :Scooter: 



 Black was the color 

arab waves had settled

there was some warmth born of utter coldness 

deep I feel a scar 

wish I could see more 

i rubbed it with my hands 

soaked it with my saliva 

still there with a narrow split 

I realize the pain  was always there

may be am the chosen one 

it could be my blessing 

my life , my body and my soul   , all of it has been touched 

she was there  with me

 through all the pain and hurt …

she hugged me and made  me smile of all odd .

now  am with her 

grabbing her with both arms  

embracing the heat of her breathe and marching ahead  with  a  sharp smile .

----------


## kevin

> kore naalinu shesham oru poem ezuthan oru try nadathi ... oru divasam(3 days back) ratri enthukeyo alochichu chaadi ezhunetu...scribbled some stuff ..ippo ivvide idunnu ... 
> 
> 
> 
>  Black was the color 
> 
> arab waves had settled
> 
> there was some warmth born of utter coldness 
> ...


good one..

----------


## kevin

oru kunju xmas katha innale rathri kurichittu pakuthikku nirthi, baaki ezhuthiyalo ennu vicharikka aayirunnu, fk ezhuthukaril aalanakkam undo ennu nokkan vannatha...

----------


## Naradhan

> *sunil oasis*
> 
> examination time 10, ippol 9 aayi, sunil bus stopil nilkkan thudangiyittu ippol manikoor onnu kazhinju, ethra kuthi nirachu vannalum keran thayyarayi thanneya nilppu ennalum bus varande...
> 9.30
> 9.40
> 10......kootukar pareeksha ezhuthi thudangiyittundavum, sunil ninnidathu thanne nilkkayanu 
> 11
> 12
> 1
> ...


kollam...kafka yude metamorphosis pole undu.....

----------


## kevin

> kollam...kafka yude metamorphosis pole undu.....


oh nice nice ..

----------


## kevin

nhan short story completi, rush cheyyandu ezhuthendiyirunnu enthayalum ok innu thanne complete cheyyanamnnu indayirunnu .......enthayalum vayikkan othiri ishtam ulla fkites mattu thread vayichu mushinju kazhiyumbol thala vechal mathi munkoor parayan karanam randanu, lengthy aanu pinne its totally crazy...oru buji/pseudo line thonniyekkam aaah  pakshe manassil thonniya polokke kurichittu enne ullooo..

crazy, christmas story ennu peru..

----------


## kevin

....................................

----------


## kevin

some prob with font...will post trow..koppu :)

----------


## kevin

*Crazy ,  Christmas Story.*


*there is a legend about the birth of jesus christ, three kings visited jesus on his birth and gifted him gold, and frankincense and myrrh**, there was a fourth king who also wanted to visit jesus but failed to reach the destination ., there are couple of reasons/theories people put, why artaban missed it, they say he forgot or missed the path, few say he was the greatest he was helping people so he could not reach ther on time...*

***

  “she speaks really fast” said max.

  Bharath –yep (twinkle in eyes)
  Max-“ we crave leave to refer and rely upon” it took me 1.53 seconds to complete the sentence, she takes 1.42 ..!
  Bharath – Yes

Max- its hot man its sexy te way she speaks (taking a cigarette puff), very much addictive..
  Bharath – haan

  Both looking at each other with an expression YES

Bharath- (silence of few seconds) but u know she is very sincere about her relationship
  Max- Did I say she’s not
  Bharath - (silence) You cant approach her te way you are thinking
  Max- when did I say I am going to approach her

***
_
Bench_

Gal- so what do you write ?
  Max- i write whatever comes to my mind

Gal – like ?.. what did u wrote last ?
  Max- last ? i don remember , i wrote long long back....

Max- (silence... , looking at her face)  I am not this....u know I  throw whateve comes to ma mind around the paper and hope for the best.. .. (hits the bottom of te pen on his forehead)
Gal- mm hmm ......

Gal- (jumps) ohh this cat, pfff...i am afraid of this cat.
{A cat jumps onto the bench where the gal was keeping her files and notes}

Gal- once this cat jumped upon the table of our prothonotary and ruined  few of the affidavits , prothonotary excused and gave those parties time  for rescheduling, could u believe it ..i am heard the matter would have  gone exparte otherwise..this cat saved someone and made hell for the  other

Max-  is it , thats funny (hmm)

Gal- So what r u going to write now ?
Max- (silence) (looks at her face )
Gal –Ok u write abt xmas, trow Christmas right, u write abt xmas which im not familiar with

Max- Will u vreeead itt ?

Gal- Ofcourse !

Max- You know they jump upon every space they wish to jump
Gal- (looks at him confused)
Max- The cat..cats
Gal – ohh , yaa on top of whatever they find they want to, right.
Max- Yeah. (koppu max chill deuude)

***
_
Night,_
_
Walk through this ....._

The trick is as easy as u have learned it max, focus on ur strength, the  trick is to leave the bod, leave this piece of meat and fly...travel  wherever u want, focus!..
Afterall u have traveled allover te world, the  moon the paradise wherever u want as a kid in ur dreams..lets make  dreams come true max...transform yourself!

*

*

I feel cloud .... i feel the cold, i feel the nature... the rule is to  return back to the bod in couple of hours , max u fail and its gonna  deteriorate, as far as i know max nobody has achieved anything beyond  that, probably the god but no human ...as far as i know ! .....think  think where u wanna go this chrsitmas day,  you have this remarkable  range of choices, this beautiful planet ‘u go anywhere there is magic,  ur parents, friends, ur girl and then ur gal...and then there is god ..
Don’t get stuck with the time capsule max, travel as u wish ..

***

_The Magi_

The Night, The journey to Bethlehem

The most beautiful night..what am I feeling now, its not ecstasy, i cant explain what it is..it is beyond any explanation !  
its not far to reach the destination, the barn,  the manger where the lord is born..!

Max was walking slowly much slowly than he should  have though it does not have anything to do with the desert or the  climate , it is not like max had been traveling vast ocean of sand, the  desert on ordinary course could have been an impossible task for human  legs because of the sand and the desert air (on ordinary course the  desert air soars to very high temperatures at night as there is  nothing to avoid such a condition of sort  from losing its heat., But  this day it wasn’t like that,the climate was miraculously clear, the  desert behaved very much  serene celebrating the arrival of the lord  .....

Max do you think anybody will believe you , No nobody, the history does  not say ur physical existence, is it because u have left the bod, no no  thats not the rule , the bod must have had left behind in ur home but  living could see you, anybody could...then why did they failed to mark  your existence, is it possible that i will miss the lord, Noo why shud i  ? the barn is not too far....
It didn’t take much time to reach here and why is  it taking more time to reach the destination now ? the anxiety  ? , it  forbids to move fast ? , possible !

Hey !
Max- Whos that ?
Myself Artaban.!
Max- Ohhh

Max- the fourth wise man (who missed it) !
Artaban – My Lord i find a human !, hey voyager  i have missed my three friends..
(continues) Hey Voyager could you help me to find the way to my lord the teacher of the new righteous life, the saviour of mankind. 

  Max- yes I know the destination 
  Max- but the history says you have not made it Artaban

  Artaban- (praying silently and praising the lord) (did not hear what max said)
  Max- Artaban, i am gonna give u a spoiler..! history only remembers  people who has made it, who have reached their destination, but not to  be worried buddy people tend to have a liking for losers and u are going  to be the only king whos name will be remembered , the other three who  made it will be known as the kings, you are going to be known by your  name, u know the following of cult..

Artaban –who are you and what are u saying  ?
  Max- i am a crazy traveller, my name is Max.
  Artaban- May the lord help me and Max  reach our destination, hail the lord !

Max- gold, and frankincense and myrrh.What are u going to gift ?
  Artaban- u met my friends ?
  Max- yes and what r u going to gift the lord ?
  Artaban- love !

  ***

_The door_

Max stood outside the door

Max- (whispers) is he humping my gal ?
Yes you peeping tom and shes not ur gal.....

M...In the interest of justice and Equity my lord eoW!

Max- hey, whos that ? ..............................A Cat ?? /?

Cat- A cat.

Max- Saithaan saala billi bhi ban jaathe..

Cat –kaun saithaan, u r the saithaan you are the devil, the filthiest.

Max- Oh ye and how come u speak like us, humans ? u r not a cat ? 

Cat- Indeed .,i have learned the trick just like u have learned many tricks..
Looking through the keyhole 

Cat – oh yummy, come Max have a look at 
Max- shut up !

Cat- Shes two kilos heavier than i have expected...oh that .. see  her butt crack Max.,’ one u always ogle at while she argues in court ,  one u always think while u argue , one u dream while others argue ....an  appreciable crack and now an employed one Meow...!

Max- shut up cat , You Are crazy !

cat –why do u bother if you are not bothered ? and why are you wearing goggles at night ?
Max- I ..I am one eyed, i have lost both my eyes  during an accident..the one i have right now is my girls gift, she  gifted one of her eye, a strange cause.

Cat- wow thats love, true love honey...is she the same girl being pumped inside ?

Max- shut up Cat don’t be obscene and this is not her , shes...shes the  girl I am engaged to, she cud be in church now, the Christmas day !

Cat- ohhhh but thats love and maxi I know  u don’t believe in love.!
Max- i don’t believe in anything.....................i believe in moments.

Max –Now you tell how , how do u do this ?
Cat – Ok listen max i belong to main coon, we r good  other-species psychologists, simple as that,.. logical !?
Cat- and tell me why did u stopped your journey  halfway, u didn’t even help Artaban reach his destination ? why , the  devil clogged you ?
Max- Devil !?, there’s nothing called devil...i missed him for her....

Max- (continues) I sought to return back as early as possible, i could  not handle it, i was missing her, i hate missing her Cat , i wanted her  presence badly !
  Cat- Who ? the gal inside? (looking through the hole)- yuck yuck i have stopped taking sip of anything runny.!
Max- very funny and stop teasing cat.
Cat-so why r u here if u r not peeping ?
Max- I am writing something for her.
Cat- Puke !
Max- Oh ye, i have never seen a cat puke, please !
Cat – tell me honey why r u here, u like to hear her moan, ye y e ?
Max –No Cat , I am not here for that,

***
_
Boooooom_

The speed of that car is amazing alii max telling his friend over phone,  Alii will call u trow , the mass is over , people are out.
Max was standing outside the old portugese  church at flora fountain, standing outside the church he could see his  office windows..the gal, shes still in work, meditated in work..
Max lits up a cigar , shakes his head and smiles wryly.!

Hi buddy !

Max- whos this ?
Myself Artaban
Max- What ? spiked, white shirt, watch ? are u sure ?..u did the transformation so smoothly buddy.

Artaban – just like u did that day.
Artaban- But you failed to help me that day..

Max looked at him 

Artaban- I failed to meet the lord that day but i  have been helping ,  loving people all these years , My lord works  through me..my job is to make sure everybody i know gets salvation  buddy.
Max – How ? 
Artaban – I will be with you, I wanna save u, I  wanna help you lead a pious life, life with a beautiful message., i have  helped 784 peoples so far.
Max- the numbers haha , nice.
Max- Hey Buddy ( stares at the office window) (takes  a puff)
Max continues -  (looks around n finds a car on  the opposite side of road) listen, could u see that big black car, u  know cars right ?
Artaban – I know car..its an automobile, a self-propelled road vehicle designed to carry passengers.

  Max- Amen, u r right...there are various cars around here, the BMWs,  the Benz, the porsches, mahendras, fiats, maruthis, manzas, nanos yeh  woh, different in structure n size even so a small kid can control a car  provided they have a license  and u know a car is synonymous to any  other materialistic object or subject in this planet earth or outside  the planet, we do send satellites u know .. we control them no matter  how big, confusing or complicated they are...!

  Artaban – looks at max and nods.

Max- you see those people, those beggars, feed them their problem is  solved, look at that park, people sitting like crazy there they are  called negritos, the negros they are on weed always , totally clueless  about the surrounding, nevertheless u can control them. rehabilitate  them u cure their disease, You have the cure for anything and everything  in this bewildering world, except ?
  Artaban – devil ! 
  Max – mind,.. mind buddy, forget controlling others u don’t have control over yours. 
  Mobile ringing 
  Gal(over phone)- hey charlatan what are u doing there, come up.
  Max- Met an old friend of mine, Artaban.
  Gal- Goan friend ?
  Max- Hey i have some crazy stuff written for you
  Gal- Bring it.

Max- will show you day after tomorrow, the day after Christmas.
  Gal – I am waiting.

End.

----------


## bhat

> *Crazy ,  Christmas Story.*
> 
>   she speaks really fast said max.
> 
>   Bharath yep (twinkle in eyes)
>   Max- we crave leave to refer and rely upon it took me 1.53 seconds to complete the sentence, she takes 1.42 ..!
>   Bharath  Yes
> 
> Max- its hot man its sexy te way she speaks (taking a cigarette puff), very much addictive..
> ...


kollam macha,but can't say dat i enjoyd i ws trying to figure out d whole thing nd d idea behind it while reading anyway sum gud imaginative stuff..

----------


## Gopikrishnan

*Manass Vallathe Vedanikkunnu...Enthengilumokke ezhuthanam ennund...Blog okke podippidichu kidakkuva...onnu thattiyedukkatte...*

----------


## kevin

> kollam macha,but can't say dat i enjoyd i ws trying to figure out d whole thing nd d idea behind it while reading anyway sum gud imaginative stuff..



nice gesture bhat sir, nice that u read / completed it..
(by oversight) i think i did not elaborate/define certain things..

*there is a legend about the birth of jesus christ, three kings visited jesus on his birth and gifted him gold etc etc., there was a fourth king who also wanted to visit jesus but failed to reach the destination ., there are couple of reasons/theories people put, why artaban missed it, they say he forgot or missed the path, few say he was the greatest he was helping people so he could not reach ther on time...*

since max wanted to tell gal some new xmas story  he picked  artaban..

i hv tried the craft or magical realism, katha kaaryam aakkenda listen to teh conversation...:)

----------


## bhat

> *Manass Vallathe Vedanikkunnu...Enthengilumokke ezhuthanam ennund...Blog okke podippidichu kidakkuva...onnu thattiyedukkatte...*


vegam edutholeen

----------


## bhat

> nice gesture bhat sir, nice that u read / completed it..
> (by oversight) i think i did not elaborate/define certain things..
> 
> *there is a legend about the birth of jesus christ, three kings visited jesus on his birth and gifted him gold etc etc., there was a fourth king who also wanted to visit jesus but failed to reach the destination ., there are couple of reasons/theories people put, why artaban missed it, they say he forgot or missed the path, few say he was the greatest he was helping people so he could not reach ther on time...*
> 
> since max wanted to tell gal some new xmas story  he picked  artaban..
> 
> i hv tried the craft or magical realism, katha kaaryam aakkenda listen to teh conversation...:)


conversations okke rasamanu yeah wil read it again

----------


## JabbaR

Njan 2nd year avasanam ezhudivecha oru mandan kachara kadha ivide idam..inu oru book thapiyapo kitiyadhaa

----------


## JabbaR

Part 1/2
*LOVE KASHANDI*
.
.
Screeninte madhya bagathu 'interwel' ennu thelinju...
..
Theateril angingayi cheriya thothil karagosham..
Seatil ninu ezhunetu purathu poyi oru cigeratu pukachalo? enna chintha ennil oru kulukavumundakiyilla ,
oru sci-fi cienema kanichu thana mayika lokathil ninu purathu varan ente manasu nanne budhimutti..
Madichanenkilum cigeratinte lahari orthapo ezhunetu ninu..
Balconyil ninu first clasilek onu ethi noki,
hmm
cheruthalatha oralkoottam,
ellavarilum onnu kannodichu,
ICE CREAM nunanj varunna oru penkutiyil ente kannukal udakki..
avalum enne nokiyo??
ella, balconyilek aval noki ennathu sheri thane...
Koode kannadayum jubbayum dharicha oruthan und!
otta nottathil thane aval ayalude product anenu manasilavum..
athey avalude achan!
Ekadesham frontile oru row yile thane avar iripurapichu.
...
'da vineethe..'
oru pakal swapnathil ninu petonu mukthamaya pole njan njeti tirinju noki,
"entha da ninne kaanane kittunillalo"
typical formatil pazaya colegematinte chodyathinu marupadi oru chiriyil othuki.
(alelum nine oke kanditt enthinaaa.
padikuna tymil njan 'urgent' avashyathinu ayi bathroomil keriyappo dooril vecha ente pants eduthu oodiyavanalle da ni ,thendi.. )
"ni super marketil joliku keri enu ketu..engane und da?....."
avan chara para samsarikunu.njan avante mukathek thane angane noki ninu.
'ellam nanay ponu...njaan onnu valichitu varam..' enum paranj avanu oru shake handum koduthu mele avide ninum valinju.. Apozum icecream nunaj varuna penkutiyude mukham athe padi manasil kidakunu. .
divasangal kadanu poyi.. athe azhchakal thane kadanu poyi, alla pine,,
joli thirakukalkidayil ozinju kituna idavelakalil..rathriyude konukalil angane palapozum manasil avalude MUKHAM..
oru raaja malli vidaruna pole manasinulli oru SUKHAM..
...
...

----------


## JabbaR

2/2
....vindum oru sunday..
Sayahnathinte drishya bangi kankulirke kandu aswadikunavarikidayil ninu beachile oru iripidathil njan irupurapichu...
..
Kashandi kayariya netiyil onu thalodi..
.,
oru cigaret eduthu kathichu...

nerambokukal paranj irikunna couplsine asooyayode noki,
..
Arikil neeyundayirunenkilenu njan oru mathre veruthe ninachu poyi!!!
..
Oru expected love storyile heroine pole aval epo beachilek varum ena pratiksha ente iruthathinu oru kaathirupinte sukham nalki,

ethrayo penkutikale kandu marakunu? Pakshe evale mathram..kaziyunilaloo..
Arodum thonatha oraakarshanam ivalodu mathram enthe thonaan??
..
karuthu irunda oru puka padalam purathek oothi vittu
...
'Shit!
I want to c her once again.. I hav some thing to tell...'
avide ninum ezhunetu mele roadilek nadanu..
..
apozekum hash coloril ulla oru wolkswagon polo genusil petta oru car ente thotarikil vanu break ittu!

'DR rajmohan te veedu evideya ? '

caril ninu oru yuva komalan purathek thala ittu chodichu
..
"nere poyi 1st kanuna right sideleku ula pocket roadilude kurachu poyal angerude name board vecha veedu kanaam.."

njan paranj muzumipikum munpe ayal 'ok ,thanx' ithyadi nandi vaakukal puratheku vittu vandi vittu..
Bhum!!!
Kandathu sathyamo mithyayo??
Back seatil athee aval ice cream nunaj kondu sundaramayi irikunu...??
Pakshe ayal?
Husband??
chey ! Kandal oru digri student anenu thonumenkilum avalude kalyanam kazinjirikan sadyatha ella..
Entho avo..Santosham kond hridayamidipinte vegatha koodiya pole!!
Bakil vana oru autoyil kayari njanu carinu pinaale vechu pidichu..
Doctorude veetilek avarude car tiriyunath autoyilude kandu udane avide irangi angot mele nadanu..
...
Avar tirichu varuvolam avide chuti pati nilkaan airunu plaan!
..
Gatinu munil nilpurapichu..
maha bagyam enu paranjaal madhiyallo!
dhe aval athum otayku varunu..
Ice cream packet gatinu sameepam sthapicha waste boxil idan avum enu thonunu,,
golden chance!!
"HAI"
ente nishkalankamaya chiriyil avalku panthikedu onum thonathathu kondo entho aval thanil ninum enthanu eniku ariyendathena udheshathode ene noki..
"DR AKATHUNDO??"
bhodapoorvamayi oru chodyam undaki thoduthu vittu.
"UNDALLOO..PATIENTINE NOKIKONDIRIKYAA.."
avalude replayku odukathe speed.
Njan adutha chodyathinte panipurayilek kadanapozekum aval trinju nadanu!!
..
Sathyam parayalo..
Njan avalude 1st glazil thane veenu!
..
Kaaka nottam noki ente karalu kothiya penne
..
 Gate kadanu car tirichedukuna oposite ayi enik avaleyum avalk eneyum kanan pakathil njan ninu..
Tik
tik
tik
car start cheyuna sound ente kaathukalil veena meetti..
..
Avale noki oru chiri kude oru kaiveeshalum-
car tiriyuna gyapil angu koduthu,
buh
konjanam kuthuna tharam oru chiri athe speedil trichu vanu,
..
Theernu..
Njan oru vaynoki anenu avalku pidikiti kaanum..
..
Urapp!
..
Car mele avide ninum neengi njan athil thane noki angane ninu..
Pettonu aval thala veliyilek ittu!!
"podaa LOVE KASHANADEE"
..
...
***
..
Kure neramayi njan kanadiyude munpilanu.
Athey eniku love kashandi anu!!
albhutham!
'M' shapil pozinju poya mudi,thazek koorthu varuna mukhakhrithi..oru heartinte shape thane mukhathinu!
Yes i am d love kashandi of d bloody Country!
..
Shubham!

----------


## Mattoose

Jabbu  :cheers:

----------


## Mattoose

* അബ്ദു* 


'അഞ്ഞൂറ് രൂപയ്ക്ക് ചില്ലറയുണ്ടോ..?' -

ചോദ്യം കേട്ട് മിട്ടായി പാത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മുകളിലൂടെ കുഞ്ഞിക്കോയ തല പൊക്കി നോക്കി.
കടയ്ക്ക് മുന്നില്* ഒരു വാനരപ്പട.കൂട്ടത്തില്* മുന്നോട്ട് വന്ന നേതാവ്  അബ്ദുവിന്റെ വകയായിരുന്നു ചോദ്യം.അഞ്ഞൂറിന്റെ ഒരു നോട്ടും  കൈയിലിരിപ്പുണ്ട്.
തൊട്ടടുത്ത പ്രൈമറി സ്*കൂളിലെ രണ്ടാംക്ലാസിലെ ഗജപോക്കിരികളാണ് ഈ വാനരസംഘം.

'ഉണ്ടാകുമല്ലോ..എന്താ..?'-

കുഞ്ഞിക്കോയ മുന്നില്* നില്ക്കുന്ന അടയ്ക്കാമണികളോട് പറഞ്ഞു.

'എന്താ വേണ്ടതെന്ന് വെച്ചാ പറയിന്*..'-
അബ്ദുന്റെ ശബ്ദം അണികള്*ക്കു നേരെ ഉയര്*ന്നു.

'കല്ലുമുട്ടായി'
'തേന്*മുട്ടായി'
'ലൗലോലിക്കാ വെള്ളം'
'കടല'
'കപ്പലണ്ടി മുട്ടായി'
'നെല്ലിക്കാ'
'പോപ്പിന്*സ്'
-വാനരസംഘം കലിപിലാന്നങ്ങു തുടങ്ങി.

'അയ്യോ..കുഞ്ഞിക്കോയക്ക് വയസ്സായി മക്കളെ..ഓരോരുത്തരായി നിര്*ത്തി നിര്*ത്തി പറ'

സമാധാനത്തോടെ ലിസ്റ്റിലുള്ള സാധനങ്ങള്* കൈപറ്റി അബ്ദു അഞ്ഞൂറ് രൂപയുടെ നോട്ട് നീട്ടി.

'കള്ള നോട്ടൊന്നും അല്ലല്ലോ..അല്ലേ..'-
കുഞ്ഞിക്കോയക്ക് സംശയം മാറിട്ടില്ല.

'വിശ്വാസമില്ലേല്* ഇതെല്ലാം തിരിച്ചെടുത്തോ..'-
കൂട്ടത്തിലൊരു വാനരന്* പറഞ്ഞു.അപ്പോഴേക്കും മറ്റൊരുത്തന്* തേന്* മുട്ടായുടെ കവറ് പൊട്ടിച്ച് തീറ്റി തുടങ്ങിയിരുന്നു.

'എല്ലാം കൂടി 120 രൂപാ..ഇതാ ബാക്കി പിടിച്ചോ..'
ബാക്കിയും വാങ്ങി സംഘാംഗങ്ങള്* ക്ലാസിലേക്ക് മടങ്ങി.



കപ്പലണ്ടി മുട്ടായിയുടെ പൊതിയുമായി അബ്ദു നേരെ പോയത് ഒന്നാം ക്ലാസിന്  മുന്നിലേക്കാണ്.ഊഹം തെറ്റിയില്ല.കീര്*ത്തന ക്ലാസില്* തന്നെയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
അബ്ദുനെ കണ്ടതും അവള്* വെളിയിലേക്ക് വന്നു.

'ഇന്നാ..'-
അബ്ദു മിട്ടായി പൊതി അവള്*ക്കു നേരെ നീട്ടി.അതും വാങ്ങി ക്ലാസിന് അകത്തേക്ക് ഒറ്റ ഓട്ടമായിരുന്നു.
കീര്*ത്തന ബെഞ്ചില്* വന്നിരുന്ന് കവറ് പൊട്ടിച്ച് മിട്ടായി തിന്നുന്നത് കണ്ടിട്ടേ അബ്ദു അവിടുന്ന് സ്ഥലം വിട്ടോളു.

ഉച്ച കഞ്ഞിക്ക് ബെല്ലടിച്ചപ്പോള്* സുമേഷേട്ടന്റെ ചായകടയില്* വാനരസംഘം ഹാജര്* വെച്ചു.

'എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും പൊറോട്ടയും ചിക്കനും'-
അബ്ദു നേതാവിന്റെ ശബ്ദം തന്നെ.

പതിവില്ലാത്ത തലകളെ കണ്ട് സുമേഷേട്ടന്* ആദ്യം അമ്പരന്നു എങ്കിലും അബ്ദു കൈയിലെ നോട്ടുകള്* കാണിച്ചപ്പോള്* കൂളായി.
വയറു നിറയെ തട്ടി ഏമ്പക്കോം വിട്ട് പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയപ്പോള്* 150 റുപ്പിക പോയി.

സ്*കൂളിലേക്ക് മടങ്ങിയപ്പോള്* മൈതാനത്ത് ഐസ്*കാരന്* ജോസേട്ടന്*.മുന്തിരി  ഐസും പാലൈസും അങ്ങനെ ഒട്ടുമിക്ക ഇനങ്ങളും അവര്* പരീക്ഷിച്ചു.അവിടെ  നിന്നവര്*ക്കും വന്നവര്*ക്കും മഹാമനസ്*കനായ അബ്ദുന്റെ വക പാലൈസ്.
കീശയില്* നൂറു രൂപ വീണല്ലോ.ജോസേട്ടനും ഹാപ്പി.

സ്*കൂള് വിട്ട് വീട്ടിലേക്ക് വരുന്ന വഴി കൂടെ കൂടിയവര്*ക്കെല്ലാം മുട്ടായി  വിതരണം നടത്തിയതോടെ അബ്ദു മൊതലാളി അബ്ദു പാപ്പരായി.അങ്ങനെ സംഘാംഗങ്ങള്* പല  വഴിക്ക് പിരിഞ്ഞു.തനിച്ചായ നേതാവ് അവസാനത്തെ തേന്* മുട്ടായിയും നുണഞ്ഞ്  വീട്ടിലേക്ക് നടന്നു.

ഗേറ്റിനടുത്ത് എത്തിയപ്പോഴേക്കും വീട്ടിനകത്തു നിന്ന് ഉമ്മയുടെ  'തൃശ്ശൂര്*പൂരം ലൈവ്' കേട്ടു തുടങ്ങി.അബ്ദു ഉമ്മ കാണാതെ വീട്ടിനകത്തേക്ക്  വലിയാന്* തുടങ്ങിയെങ്കിലും കൈയോടെ പിടിക്കപ്പെട്ടു.

സറണ്ടര്*.അബ്ദു തലയും താഴ്ത്തി ഉമ്മയുടെ മുന്നില്* നിന്നു.

'ഇന്നലെ റസിയ വന്നപ്പോള്* നിനക്ക് അഞ്ഞൂറ് രൂപ തന്നാരുന്നോ..?അതെവിടെ..?' -
റസിയ അബ്ദുവിന്റെ ഉമ്മയുടെ നേരെ ഇളയ അനുജത്തിയാണ്.
അബ്ദു ഉമ്മയുടെ ചോദ്യത്തിന് മൂളുക മാത്രം ചെയ്തു.

'അത് എവിടെ എന്നാണ് ചോദിച്ചത്.പൈസാ കിട്ടിയിട്ട് നീ എന്തേ പറയാതിരുന്നത്..?'-

'ചെലവായിപ്പോയി'

'എന്റെ റബ്ബേ..അത്*കൊണ്ടുപോയി തീര്*ത്തോ.രാത്രി അരിപ്പൊടി വാങ്ങാന്* കാശിന് ഇനി എവിടെ പോകും'

'മോന്* മുട്ടായി വാങ്ങി തിന്നോ എന്നും പറഞ്ഞ് കുഞ്ഞുമ്മാ തന്നതാ.ഞാന്* മുട്ടായി വാങ്ങിച്ചു.കൂട്ടുകാര്*ക്കും കൊടുത്തു'-
കലിതുള്ളി ഉമ്മ അകത്തേക്ക് വടിയെടുക്കാന്* പോയപ്പോഴേക്കും അബ്ദു ഓടി മതിലിന്റെ മുകളില്* കയറിയിരുന്നു.

'താഴെയിറങ്ങെടാ..ഇന്ന് നീ പട്ടിണി കിടക്കത്തതേ ഉള്ളൂ'-
വടിയും ഉമ്മയും ഒരു പോലെ വിറച്ചു.അബ്ദുന് മാത്രം ഒര് കൂസലും ഇല്ല.

'കുഞ്ഞുമ്മാ എന്നെ പറ്റിച്ചു.ആരും കാണാതെ കാശ് തന്നിട്ട് ഇപ്പോ ഉമ്മച്ചിയെ  വിളിച്ച് പറഞ്ഞേക്കുന്നു.നാളെ ഞാന്* കുഞ്ഞുമ്മയെ കാണണുണ്ട്'

'എന്തിനാ..?'

'ഒര് ആയിരം രൂപാ ചോദിക്കണം'-
മതിലും ചാടി അബ്ദു പുറത്തേക്കോടി.

----------


## KHILADI

Jabare kalakki...climaxile artificiality vendayirunnu.......ithu copy allaalo?

----------


## KHILADI

Koothara mattattan englishil typi idu... :Kettoda:

----------


## Naradhan

*@JAbbu: Nannaayittundu ......... 

iniyum ezhuthanam ............ okay !!!*

----------


## Naradhan

*@ mattoose: Nalla rasamulla kadha ...........*

----------


## kevin

...........................................

----------


## maryland

> ...........................................


  :Surrender:   :Help: 
vala kadhayum aayirunno...? :Anxious:

----------


## Mattoose

> Koothara mattattan englishil typi idu...


...........  :Kudiyanz:

----------


## Mattoose

> *@ mattoose: Nalla rasamulla kadha ...........*


thanks annai ..  :Iyer:

----------


## maryland

oru novel ezhuthaan plan cheyyunnundu.... :Raman:

----------


## Hari

> oru novel ezhuthaan plan cheyyunnundu....


Ollur Mary-ude Novel......Cinemayakkam............ :1st:

----------


## baadshahmian

> oru novel ezhuthaan plan cheyyunnundu....


ethokkeyaanu reference material....spansh, korean okke nallathaanu..... :Thumbup:

----------


## noonu

* മൃതാനന്ദം * 


   സത്നാം , തഥാഗതന്*റെ ബോധ ഗയയില്* നിന്നും
നീ വെളിച്ചം തേടി വന്നതീ ഭ്രാന്താലയത്തില്* .

ആത്മീയതയുടെ ആഗോള വിതരണക്കാരാണ് ഞങ്ങള്*
ഇവിടെ ചില്ലറ വില്*പ്പനയില്ല മകനെ .

കൂട്ടം തെറ്റി അലയുന്നവനെ സ്നേഹിക്കുന്നതിലും
കൂട്ടം കൂടുന്നവരെ ആശ്ലേഷിക്കുന്നതിലാണ് മെച്ചം ,

മോക്ഷം തേടിയ ആദ്യ ഇര നീയല്ല
മുമ്പേ ഉത്തരം നേടിയ എത്രയോ അന്വേഷികള്*

നിന്നെ കുറിച്ചുള്ള ചാനല്* ചര്*ച്ചയില്*
അമ്രതാനന്ദത്തിന്റെ തനി സ്വരൂപം  കണ്ടു ഞെട്ടിയതു ഞങ്ങള്* .

ഞെട്ടല്* മാറും മുമ്പേ  അന്*പിന്റെ  ചാനലില്*
പ്രപഞ്ച സ്നേഹ ഗിരി പ്രഭാഷണം കേട്ട് ഞെട്ടാന്* മറന്നതും ഞങ്ങള്*

സത്നാം ,ഉണങ്ങാത്ത മുറിവുമായ്*
നീ അമ്മയെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും .

എന്നോട് എന്തിനിത് ചെയ്തു എന്ന് ചോദിക്കരുത്
മോക്ഷം തന്നതിന് ദക്ഷിണ നല്*കേണ്ടിവരും .

എല്ലാം അമൃതം  ആനന്ദം  മായാ മയം .

MKM.SALIM....




* കഥാവശേഷം * 


   ഗോഡ്സേക്ക് മാപ്പ് നല്*കിയിട്ടുണ്ടാവും മാഹാത്മജി
മരണത്തിനും മഹത്വം നല്*കിയതിന് .

ജീസസ് പിലാതോസ്സിന് നന്ദി പറയുന്നുണ്ടാവും
ജീവിതം കുരിശ്ശു കൊണ്ട് അനശ്വരമാക്കിയതിന് .

ആദിശങ്കരന്* സാക്ഷാല്* ബുദ്ധനേയും
സംവാദത്തിന് ക്ഷണിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും .

ഗോള്*വാള്*ക്കര്*ക്ക്  നാരായണഗുരു
ക്ലാസ്സെടുക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും ,
  വിജയന്* മാഷാവും  പരിഭാഷകന്* .

ഹിറ്റ്*ലറും സ്റ്റാലിനും ചതുരംഗം  കളിക്കുമ്പോള്*
ചര്*ച്ചിലാവും നിരീക്ഷകന്* .

തിയോ  വിന്*സെന്റിനെ അവിടെയെങ്കിലും
ജീവിക്കാന്*  പഠിപ്പിക്കുകയാവും .

സത്നാം അമ്മയെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവും
അമൃതാനന്ദത്തിന്*റെ അര്*ത്ഥമറിയാന്* .

രാമചന്ദ്രന്*നായാരെ വര്*ഗീസ്
സ്വന്തം രക്തമായ് തിരിച്ചറിയുന്നുണ്ടാകും

മുറിവേറ്റ ഒരു വിരല്* അവിടെയും
ഗുരുവിന്*റെ ഉറക്കം കെടുത്തുന്നുണ്ടാവും .

സൂര്യപുത്രനെ നേരിടാനാവാതെ  കുന്തി
നരകത്തില്*അഭയം തേടിയിരിക്കും

കര്*ണ്ണന്* അര്*ജുനനെ എന്തുചൊല്ലി വിളിക്കും
അനിയനെന്നോ ..ചതിയനെന്നോ ?

----------


## Mattoose

_Veendum oru blog post 
_Kundara Junction:

----------


## maryland

> * മൃതാനന്ദം * 
> 
> 
>    സത്നാം , തഥാഗതന്*റെ ബോധ ഗയയില്* നിന്നും
> നീ വെളിച്ചം തേടി വന്നതീ ഭ്രാന്താലയത്തില്* .
> 
> ആത്മീയതയുടെ ആഗോള വിതരണക്കാരാണ് ഞങ്ങള്*
> ഇവിടെ ചില്ലറ വില്*പ്പനയില്ല മകനെ .
> 
> ...


vargeeyatha there illaatha oru kavitha  :salut:

----------


## baadshahmian

> _Veendum oru blog post 
> _Kundara Junction:


 :Ok:   :Ok:  ..........

----------


## maryland

> ethokkeyaanu reference material....spansh, korean okke nallathaanu.....


plagiarism ottum illaatha novel.. :Yes3:

----------


## binz

> vargeeyatha there illaatha oru kavitha


Sathyasandhammaya abhipraayathe manikkunnu..... :Giveup:

----------


## binz

> plagiarism ottum illaatha novel..


Njan udane orennam ezhuthum....

----------


## maryland

> Njan udane orennam ezhuthum....


onnum vanilla... :No:

----------


## binz

> onnum vanilla...


Onnalla Randennam aanu vannathu... But Novel alla Poems ...athu pore thalkkaalam.....

----------


## kevin

cherukatha

*Apocalypse
*
jalathal lokam asavanikkathilla enne karthavu paranjittulloo
vellappokkathil marichavaro ?
athu lokavasanam allallo
avanavante jeevan allel avanavante lokam.

----------


## kevin

cherukatha 

*Kodi*

Aliya whatsup nokku 
nokki. idathottu mundudithittanoda chenkodi pidikkane
alee nokkikke
iruttiyallo. light shari aayilla. naale ravile edukku.

----------


## kevin

covid time random plots develop cheythu oru rasathinu. one mammoottykku suit, onnu lalnu suit ennokke parayana pole.
lalnu vendi develop cheytha plot was fun, let me post the plot as i am not going to pursue it. valiya creative effort onnum eduthittilla.

pala naadukal nadannu gusthiyil pankedukkunna gusthikkar aanu theme.

rajasthan pole malaranyam allel dry land main location, oru period subject. ivide meesha illatha oru gusthikkaran , meesha becomes an issue to him, mooparu naadu muzhuvan nadakkum marunnu thedi to grow a proper stach. enikku lalne clean shaven aayi kaanan valiya ishtanu. but one fine day i had an epiphany lalne clean shaven aaytu malayalikalku ishtalla... my story took a new shape. parambaryamayi kidilan meesha ulla oru gusthikkaran. meesha oru obsession aanu mooparku. hes widely known as meesha, ente kathakkum peru veenu meesha. immediately i had a shortcut. mohanlalnte career aanu ente thirakkatha. manjil virinja pookkal muthal lucifer vareyulla major events. lucifer time mukham ruined aayathu climax fightil place cheythu. 

meeshayude oru kaalathe biggest rival is a man nicknamed cooling glass. eppozhum mukathoru kannada undavum, pandu ettavum valiya prathiyogi, ippo mithram. meeshayude rakhi sisterne ketti settle aayi. hes semi retired and a  gusthi aashan now. ippozhum vendi vannal godayil irangum. no prize for guessing whos my inspiration. (this part is written as a guest role in the story, throughout illa)

ini, kathayude base ennal panthayangalanu. cheriya panthayangal muthal valiya panthayangal vare. meesha palappozhum thante gusthikku valia amount panthayam vaykum. panthayam vechu mudinju avasanam bharyayeyum makalayeum panthayam vachu tholkkum oru vyaparikku. climax fight thante meesha shave cheyyan aanu panthayam jayichal ethrayo panam, aa panam undel  bharyayeum moleyum thriichu pidikkam....bhooloka cliche aanu so i took a break.

ennalum lijo pelliseriye poyi kaananam ennundayirunnu to pitch the idea during covid. appo covid theernnu. covid ini illathondu plot ivde kidakkattu :)

----------

